# Fahrradanhänger...



## MüsliFresser (25. Februar 2005)

hi leutz,

wusste nicht genau wo ich es reinstellen soll, so hab ich das thema ins tech -forum gestellt...

interessiert aber bestimmt den einen oder anderen von hier auch...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155051

grüße,
sven


----------



## checkb (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Sven,

was Du vorhast sieht einfach aus ist aber sehr aufwendig und kompliziert. Dir geht es glaube ich genauso wie mir, ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein Trailer 400,00 Euro kosten soll. Ich habe am Ende ein Vermögen bezahlt, jedoch ist meine Fuhre unbezahlbar. (SingleTrailer von: www.wiesmann-bikes.de)

Ich habe versucht mir den Trailer von Wiesmann nachbauen zulassen, keine Schlosserei bzw. Kumpels ( Schlossermeister ) konnten mir das Teil für einen vergleichbaren Preis in der Qualität nachbauen. 

Schau Dir auch den Monoporter von Weber an, der läuft besser als der IBEX.
( www.weber-products.de )

Gruss checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MüsliFresser (25. Februar 2005)

hi checkb!

also wenn ich n kind mit tranportieren müsste, würd ich dass ding nicht selber bauen wollen...
das dass ganze nicht einfach wird, ist mir bewusst, deshalb such ich ja vertärkung!
über die bezahlbarkeit mach ich mir auch so meine gedanken, zurzeit versuch ich herrauszufinden was den nun son meter "fahrradfähiges" chrom moly kostet (oder kg -preis), 
mittlerweile hab ich auch eingesehen, dass ein alu anhänger fürs erste nur ein (feuchter)-traum bleibt  
hartlöten scheint noch eine alternative zu sein...

sven


----------



## J-CooP (26. Februar 2005)

Momentan scheinen sie ihn nicht mehr im Programm zu haben, aber bis letzten Sommer hat der Bob Yak bei Globetrotter, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, immmer 225 Euro gekostet. Günstiger habe ich ihn nirgendwo gefunden und ihn deshalb auch dort gerkauft. Du kannst ja vielleicht mal nachfragen, ob sie noch einen haben. Der Laden in Berlin ist sowieso einen Besuch wert.

Negatives kann ich über den Anhänger jedenfalls bislang nicht berichten. Einzig ein 20" Hinterrad anstatt des serienmäßigen 16"ers würde die Laufruhe vielleicht noch etwas verbessern - passt aber nicht. Aber schäumen würde das Bier auch bei 20".
Stabil ist er auf jeden Fall. Ich habe mich mit meinen 80 kg auch schonmal draufgestellt. Und 3 volle Kästen Bier hat er klaglos weggesteckt. Das fahren wurde aber etwas kipplig - kann auch am Bier gelegen haben.
Kurven kann man mit voller Geschwindigkeit fahren. Wenn man sich das Zusatzgewicht wegdenkt kann man eigentlich fahren wie immer - auch im Gelände.

Bei einem Eigenbau würde ich zumindest das Kupplungssystem vom Bob übernehemen, also den Schnellspanner kaufen.

Ansonsten setze ich mich gleich mal ran und zeichne einen Hänger wie ich ihn mir vorstellen würde.


----------



## jockel (26. Februar 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten setze ich mich gleich mal ran und zeichne einen Hänger wie ich ihn mir vorstellen würde.


An genau diese Reaktion hatte ich gehofft. Wäre das nicht was für Deine Diplomarbeit? Den idealen Anhänger scheint es m.E. noch nicht zu geben. Leicht, wendig, laufruhig. Alles Eigenschaften die die die ein oder andere Konstruktion jeweils einzeln beherrscht, jedoch keine in Summe.
Grundsätzlich halte ich den Bob-Trailer für den günstigsten Ansatz. Einspurig, der Drehpunkt jenseits der Hinterachse, sollte er der Spur des Zugfahrzeuges am besten folgen können. Hinzu kommt, durch die Befestigung in Höhe der Hinterachse, dass kaum Kippmoment auf das Zugfahrzeug einwirkt. Im Übrigen Eigenschaften, welche der Wiesmann'schen Konstruktion in Gänze abgehen.
Vorteil auf der Wiesmann'schen Seite: rel. große Laufräder (20" sollten auch im Gelände allemal ausreichen) und die Federung.

Also J-Coop. denk mal drüber nach. Ich möchte dann auch so ein Ding haben. Am besten noch vor dem Harzsturm. Ich könnte dann einschließlich Gepäck per Rad anreisen .


----------



## MüsliFresser (26. Februar 2005)

guten morgen!

also wenn daraus noch ne dipl arbeitet wird, würde ich dass natürlich umso mehr begrüßen!!!

aber die eine oder andere skizze, so als ideensammlung währe auch schonmal n anfang!
meine skizzen gleichen einem yak/ibex sehr  , statt dem runden bug, würd ich eher eine "45° konstruktion" bevorzugen.
eine federung will ich auch noch irgendwie unterbekommen...
20" laufrad ist muss!
(mit hügi 240 vorderradnarbe  )

bei dem monoporter hab ich so meine bedenken, der schwerpunkt liegt zwar schön niedrig -> wurzel oder stein und er setzt auf! 
ein wenig bodenfreiheit würd ich dem anhänger schon geben.

grüßen
sven


----------



## checkb (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte meine Erfahrungen nochmal kurz dazu geben und Ihr könnt dann weiter rühren.

Fangen wir mit den Monoporter an:

Das Teil liegt flach wie ne Flunder und ist auch ganz gut gefedert. Wie von Müslifresser erwähnt setzt der Monoporter sehr schnell auf. Dafür ist die Weber Kupplung eine perfekte Sache, RATZI FATZI und Sicher.

Cougar CTS:

toller Hänger mit 2 Rädern und Befestigung der Achse an der linke Strebe. Ist Superstabil, leider kippt das Teil bei heftiger Fahrt schnell um.

Wiesmann:

Der FAST perfekte Trailer, leicht, wendig, schnell, Du spürst das Teil garnicht. Du kannst falls Du Deine Fuhre ohne Kind machst alles reinpacken. Wer kauft sich aber einen Gepäcktransporter für ....,00 Euro. ( Es tut heute noch weh )
Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach nur Geil, die KArre peitscht überall durch, Up and Down ohne Probleme. Leider ist das Teil RIESIG. 

Der optimale Trailer für mich wäre ein:

Wiesmann in kleinerer Bauart, mit der Kupplung von Weber und dem Preis von BOB.

Gruss checkb


----------



## J-CooP (26. Februar 2005)

So, ich hab mal was gemalt. 
Ist aber ungefedert. Das Hinterrad vom Fahrrad ist ja auch ungefedert, so dass das Gepäck ohnehin Schläge abkriegt. Außerdem wiegt eine Federung unnötig viel und man müßte sie nach jedem Bier nachstellen  

Ist eigentlich nur ein optimierter Bob.
-die Gabel ist Kugelgelagert (2 mal 6001 2RS)
-Es passen zwei Bierkästen quer hintereinander drauf
-20" Rad

Und ein paar Bilder:
von vorne 
von der Seite
Gabel zur Lagerung nach innen gedreht

PS: kann mal jemand der eins hat messen wie groß ein 20" Rad mit Reifen wirklich ist?


----------



## jockel (26. Februar 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Wiesmann:
> ...wendig,


Und gerade das ist es, was ich kaum glauben kann. Schmal ist er, klar, aber aufgrund seiner Konstruktion dürfte bereits das Umfahren eine Waldwegschranke bei beengten Bedingungen ein Unmögliches sein. Durch die Befestigung der Deichsel an der Sattelstütze, bei gleichzeitiger Anordnung des ungelenkten Laufrades hinter der Kabine, sollte der Gute stets bemüht sein, die durch sein Zugfahrzeug beschriebene Kreisbahn zu schneiden. Praktisch hieße das, dass man mit dem Wiesmann (ToutTerrain) weiter ausholen müsste, als dies mit anderen Anhängern notwendig ist. Die sogenannte Schleppkurve müsste demnach größer sein. Ideal, wenn auch unmöglich, wäre es, wenn der Anhänger der Spur des Hinterrades folgen würde, ohne die unangenehmen Eigenschaft, stets abkürzen zu wollen.

Wie gesagt, es handelt sich hierbei um Vermutungen. Meine praktischen Erfahrungen mit dem Anhängerbetrieb habe ich mit einem Burley d'lite gesammelt.
Die Deichsel des Burley wird in Höhe der Hinterachse befestigt und die Räder befinden sich ungefähr in Fahrzeugmitte (analog, dem Cougar). Obwohl der Anhänger wesentlich breiter als der Wiesmann ist, bin ich damit schon auf Wegen unterwegs gewesen, bei denen ich es heute manchmal kaum glauben kann, wenn ich solo unterwegs bin.





​ _Kein besonders beeindruckendes Beispiel, aber Bilder lockern ein Thema so schön auf._

J-Coop:
Deine "Bude" ist vieeeeel zu lang. Aufsetzen würde die wohl schon, wenn Du damit einen Bordstein hochfährst. Also eventuell doch zwei Laufräder (mit Sturz), außen in Wagenmitte oder ein einzelnes Laufrad, welches weiter reingezogen ist. Dies würde zwar die Ladefläche teilen, aber man sollte sich das mal ansehen.


----------



## J-CooP (26. Februar 2005)

jockel schrieb:
			
		

> Ideal, wenn auch unmöglich, wäre es, wenn der Anhänger der Spur des Hinterrades folgen würde, ohne die unangenehmen Eigenschaft, stets abkürzen zu wollen.


Du meinst so wie im Anhang? Bis aufs Design dürfte er alle deine Wünsche erfüllen - ist aber auch nur eine grobe Skizze.

Der andee ist etwas lang, da hast du recht.


----------



## MüsliFresser (27. Februar 2005)

*ggggg*

das zuletzt gezeigte design würde mir schon zusagen...

erstma danke für das gezeigte interesse!!!

davon abgesehen dass die skizze etwas zu lang geraten ist, find ich diese schon gut, besonders die aufnahme des laufrades halte ich für eine schöne lösung.
 aber:
- das herstellen des runden bug's ist bestimmt nicht gerade einfach. ein (wie schon von mir erwähnt) im 45° winkel um die ecke laufendes rohr halte ich für einfacher herzustellen. anderseits resultieren daraus wieder min. 4 schweißnähte mehr (hmmmm).
- es sollte noch ein weiterer "stützbalken" rein. und zwar von der hinteren achse ausgesehen das schräge oberrohr entlang bis zum ende des horizontalen oberrohs sollte m.m. nach noch ein stützrohr schräg nach unten gehen, da sonst das schräge lange rohr droht einzucknicken (das sagt mir jetzt mein 1 semestriges mechanik wissen *g*) (siehe skizze)

das argument, 
"Das Hinterrad vom Fahrrad ist ja auch ungefedert, so dass das Gepäck ohnehin Schläge abkriegt."
kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!
es geht doch bei einer federung eher darum, *die* schläge vom trailerrad zu mindern, die ein "ruckimpuls" in gegegesetzte fahrtrichtung ausüben.
ob man eine federung gegen einen großvolumigen reifen ersetzen kann, ist die frage...
ich glaube aber, dass eine federung effektiver ist!

grüße,
sven

ps:
hast du bewusst vierkantmaterial gewählt, oder nur zur skizzenvereinfacherung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Husten (27. Februar 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst so wie im Anhang? Bis aufs Design dürfte er alle deine Wünsche erfüllen - ist aber auch nur eine grobe Skizze.
> 
> Der andee ist etwas lang, da hast du recht.


Jacop es gibt aber wirklich elegantere Lösungen für einen Mitlenker. Du müsstest auch das Einlenken der Gabel des ersten Entwurfes nutzen können um eine Lenkbewegung per Stange oder Bowdenzug zu übertragen. (Und eigentlich hätte ich von Dir etwas elektromechanisches, mit Sensoren und automatisch wiederaufladbarem Miniakku erwartet) Falls der Drehpunkt, der hinter der Fahrradhinteradachse sitzt, in Verbindung mit einem mitlenkenden Rad, den Schwerpunkt zur Aussenkurve wandern ließe, dann ähh....ja dann ...müsste man einfach mal sehen. Vielleicht das mitlenkende Hinterrad irgendwie schräg kippen?

Bis denn




PS: hi hi Ich stell mir gerade vor, was wäre, wenn man mit Deinm Mitlenker ein paar ganz enge Kurven fahren würde, und auf einmal die Spurstange parallel zur Wagenlängsachse steht...
schon klar: ist ja nur eine Skizze und dem Problem wäre ja auch ganz einfach beizukommen.


----------



## dampflok (2. März 2005)

hallöle,
wie schon bereits in einem anderem thread gepostet, bin ich auch an einem Anhänger(nach)bau interessiert und hätte auch schon einen Alu-Schweisser mit Material.

J-CooP ist auch schon auf den für meine Zwecke richtigen Weg, denn der Anhänger sollte leicht und windschnittig -> schnell sein. Federung und Monster-Bodenfreiheit sind zweitrangig. Wäre sowieso besser, den Prototypen erstmal ohne Federung zu bauen und vielleicht dafür einen fetten Reifen zu montieren. Eine 16'' Felge müsste imho ausreichen um nicht unnötig länger zu werden.

Die Strebe wie sie MüsliFresser so schön beschrieben hat ist auch beim Bob zu finden und ist auch gut gegen das Auseinanderdrücken der oberen Rohre am Ende der Biegung. (Ich gehe mal von Rohren aus...)

Wie wäre es, wenn man die Seitenwände auch aus Alublech ausschneidet und sie mit der Bodenplatte verschweißt? Würde wahrscheinlich einige Rohre überflüssig machen, wäre aerodynamisch und man könnte auf einen seperaten Packsack verzichten und den Hänger z.B. mit einer Plane abdecken.

Stelle mir dabei vor, die Seitenwand beginnt vorne beim Drehgelenk und geht wie auf J-Coop's Zeichnung zwischen den oberen und unteren Rohren bis hinter zur Radaufhängung, mit dem Unterschied, daß einige Rohre wegfallen bzw. viel kleiner dimensioniert werden können. Also etwa so:


----------



## tractor (2. März 2005)

@dampflok

Zarges Box (gebraucht aus BW etc. Bestand) mit Yak Deichsel und (gefedertem?) Hinterrad sollte etwa deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.
Reis-Hartung hat so etwas ähnliches mal mit einer Verbindungsstange für Kinderräder angeboten

http://albertmagnet.free.fr//nouveau_fichier13.htm
hat einen Kasten an seinen Bob genietet. Wie zeigt http://albertmagnet.free.fr//nouveau_fichier2.htm

@J-CooP
Danke für die Skizzen. Das sind Nr 107 und 108 in meiner Sammlung.
Wieviel soll der Zwangsgelenkte denn wiegen?
Schon mal daran gedacht, die Kupplung etwas zu verstärken: die von der Hinterachse (bzw. Ausfallende) abgetützte Gabel würde ich (wie bei guten Rann-Treilern) mit einer Verbindung zum Sattelrohr versehen und darauf das "Lenkungslager" etwas in Richtung Sattel anbringen (Vorsattelmass) = verbesserte Gewichtsverteilung & Entlastung der Hinterradnabe.


----------



## dampflok (2. März 2005)

@tractor
danke für den link - sieht fast schon edel aus. Meinetwegen braucht das Hinterrad nicht gefedert zu sein. Das Alublech sollte allerdings auch eine tragende Funktion haben und nicht nur angenietet sein, damit alles nicht unnötig schwer wird. Deshalb wäre es auch besser eine hochwertige (Hart)Alulegierung zu verwenden (hab mal gegoogelt also z.B. AlZnMgCu1,5 und nicht nur AlMg3 wie die meisten Alubleche sind)


----------



## MüsliFresser (3. März 2005)

juten tach!

@ dampflok
also ich mag so richtig keine vorteile in einem "ummantelten" trailer sehen...
vielleicht das man dann nur noch ne plane rüberziehen muss...
trotzdem muss das transportgut irgendwo innen befestigt werden...
und wenns dann doch mal sperriger wird, bekommt man es nicht mit...

und aerodynamik bei einem im windschatten geschleppten hänger??? ist eher zweitrangig, oder?

zudem sehe ich probleme mit einer tragenden wand.
die spitzenkräfte im material enstehen nun mal an den ausseren kannten, daher sollte dort auch das meiste material in vorahnden sein. das material in der mitte trägt daher eher wenig zu stabilität bei.

tja, und was die verbesserung eines bob yaks angeht, ich glaube viel mehr, als dem ding ein 20" laufrad zu spendieren, kann man nicht machen.
die zusätzliche verstrebung des hinterrades (j-coop) bringt zwar mehr steifigkeit, ist doch aber in diesem fall vielleicht doch unerwünscht. 
die bob konstruktion lässt ein gewisses flexen zu (pseudo federung), wie man es von starrgabeln her kennt.

also doch ne fast 1:1 copy eines bob yaks...

sven


----------



## tractor (4. März 2005)

tragende Wände werden kein Problem darstellen, sonst würde es keine Eisenbahnwagen , Schiffe und Flugzeuge geben.... der Behälter des Anhängers sollte genügend Stabilität erreichen. Schweissverbindungen halte ich bei dünnen Blechen für problematisch. Einfacher wäre Abkanten und Vernieten und / oder Verkleben. Bei Flugzeugen funzt das.

Aerodynamik (selten kommt der Wind direkt von vorn, leider noch seltener direkt von hinten    gesegelt wird trotzdem) ist in den meisten Fällen auch bei Seitenwind nicht zu verachten, vorausgesetzt die Geschwindigkeit erreicht ca. 25km/h
Zur Zeit entsteht ein sehr aerodynamischer Trailer aus GFK (als möglicher Prototyp einer Serie aus KFK), erste Bilder zur CycleVision.

Vorteil Kasten: Einkäufe können relativ diebstahlsicher untergebracht werden. Schon mal Computerteile in Packtaschen während eines Supermarktbesuchs untergebracht?
Besser als ein fester Kasten ist IMHO eine abnehmbare Kiste, dann können auch sperrige HGüter transportiert werden.

Yak (der jetzt in 3.Generation vorliegt, die z.Zt als Special Edition vermarktet wird) kann in vielen Punkten verbessert werden, nicht nur durch Umbau auf 20" Rad: Spritzschutz in Deichsel, Bugverkleidung (wie in Yakima BigTow), spielfreie Deichselaufnahme an Schnellspanner, Trichterschmiernippel an Deichselgelenken usw. 

mögliche Beladung Einradanhänger: Anhängergewicht 9 kg plus 25kg Last ist Unsinn, da sich 25kg einfacher auf Packtaschen aufteilen lassen, v.A. wenn sich ein Lowrider an Vorderrad befindet, Taschen und Halter werden kaum 9kg wiegen. Zusätzlich würden Reserveteile für das meist kleinere Anhängerrad entfallen (Mantel, Schlauch, Speichen)

Bei Extremtouren sinnvoll ist ein Vorderrad als Anhängerrad zu verwenden  wie es Göran Kropp auf seiner Tour zum höchsten Berg der Erde gemacht hat (Photos über www.google.de *Bilder* unter Goran Kropp) Fahrrad und Anhänger haben mit Ersatzteilen und Werkzeug, aber ohne Ladung, 39,125kg gewogen. Beladen ohne Fahrer kamen 129,154kg zusammen. Die Strecke führte von Stockholm zum Mt.Everest und zurück. Bilder bei der Rückkehr auf dem Yttersta Tvärgränd:
www.utsidan.se/kropp/photos.htm
Anhänger war eine Spezialanfertigung von Packtrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MüsliFresser (4. März 2005)

hi tractor!

erstma danke für den konstruktiven beitrag   



> Schweissverbindungen halte ich bei dünnen Blechen für problematisch. Einfacher wäre Abkanten und Vernieten und / oder Verkleben. Bei Flugzeugen funzt das.


trotzdem würde ich auf eine innere (leichte) rahmenkonstrukion nicht verzichten.


> Aerodynamik (selten kommt der Wind direkt von vorn, leider noch seltener direkt von hinten gesegelt wird trotzdem) ist in den meisten Fällen auch bei Seitenwind nicht zu verachten, vorausgesetzt die Geschwindigkeit erreicht ca. 25km/h


nur bei seitenwind, währe ja (dampflok) die angriffsfläche noch viel größer, zudem vom transportgut unanbhängig immer gleich...


> Zur Zeit entsteht ein sehr aerodynamischer Trailer aus GFK (als möglicher Prototyp einer Serie aus KFK), erste Bilder zur CycleVision.


*gespanntsei*


> Besser als ein fester Kasten ist IMHO eine abnehmbare Kiste, dann können auch sperrige HGüter transportiert werden.


dafür!!!


> Spritzschutz in Deichsel, Bugverkleidung (wie in Yakima BigTow), spielfreie Deichselaufnahme an Schnellspanner, Trichterschmiernippel an Deichselgelenken usw.


super, den yakima kannt ich noch nicht...
was verstehst du unter einem spritzschutz in der deichsel?
ist die (bob) deichselaufname mit spiel? muss mir so ding doch ma in der realität anschauen...
da fällt mir ein, eine horizontal gefederte deichsel könnte für fahrkomfort sorgen...



> mögliche Beladung Einradanhänger: Anhängergewicht 9 kg plus 25kg Last ist Unsinn, da sich 25kg einfacher auf Packtaschen aufteilen lassen, v.A. wenn sich ein Lowrider an Vorderrad befindet, Taschen und Halter werden kaum 9kg wiegen. Zusätzlich würden Reserveteile für das meist kleinere Anhängerrad entfallen (Mantel, Schlauch, Speichen)



also packtasche am vorderrad kommt nicht in frage, da fühle ich mich meiner freiheit beraubt!

bekommt man zelt, isomatte, schlafsack, campingkocher, wechselkleidung, werkzeug. usw vernünftig und ohne einen rucksack am rad befästigt?

ist die anhängerlösung nicht eleganter...

respekt vor "Göran Kropp"!!!

sven


----------



## tractor (4. März 2005)

Aerodynamik: Einflussgrössen sind Angriffsfläche und Oberflächenbeschaffenheit (Flattertüten gegegen glatten Rumpf)
genaueres findest du unter "Fahrwiderstände"
HTA Luzern hat mit grossem Aufwand einen aerodynamischen Anhänger für Rennräder entwickelt  (das ist nicht der GFK-Prototyp, der hat Achsmontage)
www.hta.fhz.ch/studium/m/studiengang/maschinentechnik.htm
bei Rollwiderstand sind grobstollige MTB-Reifen wesentlich schlechter als Slicks -auf ebenem Untergrund

Spritzschutz in Yak Deichsel: Teichfolie aus Baumarkt, ca.250mm breit, Länge kann fast bis Boden reichen, mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Hält viel Dreck ab. 
Deichselfederung bringt nicht viel, beste Lösung  (wenn Federung) ist Singletrailer. 

Verglichen mit Yak ist Ibex ein gewaltiger Fortschritt. Leer hüpft ein Yak ganz schön herum, ausser man fährt langsam

Monoporter hat geringe Bodenfreiheit, Spezial Radnabe und ist vergleichsweise teuer

Yakima  (war ungefähr Nr. 10 in meiner Liste) gibts nur noch als Restbestand (ebay.com), hatte qualitativ einige Mängel, Service durch den Hersteller war nicht besonders

Hinterradnabenbefestigung verträgt mit Einradhänger nicht viel Gewicht, v.A. nicht bei Eingelenker (vertägt die Belastung, z.B. "Elchtest", nicht auf Dauer). Bob Schnellspanner ist aus Sicherheitsgründen auf max 40kg ausgelegt (Hänger + Ladung), wenn da etwas bricht fällt das Hinterrad gleicht mit aus dem Rahmen

Sattelstützenmontage (Packtrack, Singletrailer) erfordert besondere Vorsicht beim Bremsen mit dem Vorderrad, Federgabel mildert das Problem etwas

Achja, Vorteil Nietverbindungen: bei crasch leichter reparierbar. Popnieten ist einfacher als Dünnblech schweissen (Verzug etc)

Eigenbau wird selten einfach, leicht, stabil und preisgünstig. Wo liegt dein Problem genau?

Dein Gepäck solltest du in Packtaschen unterbringen können, Zelt und Isomatte quer
Tubus baut Träger mit Schnellspannermontage, falls am Ausfallende keine Gewinde vorhanden sind. Vorsicht bei Trägermontage nur an Sattelstütze

Lowrider sind


----------



## MüsliFresser (4. März 2005)

> Yakima (war ungefähr Nr. 10 in meiner Liste) gibts nur noch als Restbestand (ebay.com), hatte qualitativ einige Mängel, Service durch den Hersteller war nicht besonders


was ist denn das für ne liste???



> Hinterradnabenbefestigung verträgt mit Einradhänger nicht viel Gewicht, v.A. nicht bei Eingelenker (vertägt die Belastung, z.B. "Elchtest", nicht auf Dauer). Bob Schnellspanner ist aus Sicherheitsgründen auf max 40kg ausgelegt (Hänger + Ladung), wenn da etwas bricht fällt das Hinterrad gleicht mit aus dem Rahmen


was hat denn das mit sicherheit zu tun, wenns rad abfliegt...   



> Eigenbau wird selten einfach, leicht, stabil und preisgünstig. Wo liegt dein Problem genau?



bob und co sind zu teuer!!! und da ich n bissl zeit hab, nicht umbedingt zwei linke daumen und spass am basteln...
die frage ist nur, LOHNT sich das? leicht und stabil ist eine frage der konstruktion...
dann noch der preis, wenn ich den chrom moly stahl für ca 10/m bekomme (6m ->60), für laufrad und schnellspanner auch nochmal 50 + kleinteile = 140.
dann würde es sich lohnen...



> Dein Gepäck solltest du in Packtaschen unterbringen können, Zelt und Isomatte quer


hmm, das wird mir dann zu breit hinten (das zelt was ich habe, ist verpackt gut 70cm lang, vielleicht sogar mehr).
einzigste möglichkeit längs... nee, dis is mir auch nichts...



> Tubus baut Träger mit Schnellspannermontage, falls am Ausfallende keine Gewinde vorhanden sind. Vorsicht bei Trägermontage nur an Sattelstütze


sieht nicht schlecht aus, kostet aber auch rund 100...

sven


----------



## tractor (5. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das für ne liste???



ich wollt mal sehen, welche Unterschiede es gibt. Die Suche über google usw. hat dann Einiges ans Licht gebracht. Auffallend dabei: 
Eigenbauten sind meistens schwer, 
auf ebay werden gelegentlich leichte Anhänger angeboten die 9 oder 10 Kilo wiegen (Yak wiegt 6kg)




> was hat denn das mit sicherheit zu tun, wenns rad abfliegt...



ohne Hinterrad soll nicht so prickelnd sein..
im Ernst: der Schnellspanner ist das schwächste Glied in der Kette, würde hier mit massiveren Mitteln gearbeitet, dann verlagert sich ein möglicher Defekt in den Rahmen 
Den Unterschied zwischen statischer und dynamischer Belastung kennst du?




> bob und co sind zu teuer!!!


was veranlasst dich zu dieser Annahme??



> und da ich n bissl zeit hab, nicht umbedingt zwei linke daumen und spass am basteln...


das sind gute Voraussetzungen, leider ist das aber nicht genug



> die frage ist nur, LOHNT sich das?


wenn du deine Arbeitszeit mit x,- pro Stunde rechnest und "y" Zeit benötigst, dann kannst du dir diese Frage leicht selbst beantworten. Vergiss aber bitte nicht, Folgekosten mit in deine Rechnung einzubeziehen. Wenn deine Kreation zerbröselt und es zu einem Unfall kommt, dann bist du als Hersteller haftbar.



> leicht und stabil ist eine frage der konstruktion...


die bei einigen Eigenbauten doch mehr als fraglich erscheint



> dann noch der preis, wenn ich den chrom moly stahl für ca 10/m bekomme (6m ->60), für laufrad und schnellspanner auch nochmal 50 + kleinteile = 140.
> dann würde es sich lohnen...


aber nur vielleicht. Schweissgerät oder Harlöteinrichtung hast du? Rohrbiegevorrichtung? 
Fräse zur Bearbeitung der Rohrenden?
Wenn du den Bob Schnellspanner verwenden willst: wie willst du die Löcher für die Sicherungssplinte bohren? Das müsste schon ziemlich genau gemacht werden.

Was willst du mit 6m Rohr? Ein altes Klapprad reicht völlig. Kannst du schwedisch lesen? wenn ja, dann such mal im Net nach "Jürgen Asp enhjulig vagn"
Oder ein altes Herrenrad: Kettensteben, Sattelrohr und Unterrohr abflexen, Gabelbeine abflexen und waagerecht wieder anschweissen. Umdrehen (auf den Kopf stellen. Auf das Oberrohr eine Platte oder Kiste schrauben, Rad montieren. Fertig. Geht nicht? www.oklahomabicyclesociety.com/geez5/geez5pic10.htm


[Quote ]hmm, das wird mir dann zu breit hinten (das zelt was ich habe, ist verpackt gut 70cm lang, vielleicht sogar mehr). [/QUOTE]
komisches Zelt oder du kannst nicht packen



> einzigste möglichkeit längs... nee, dis is mir auch nichts...


vermutlich sind nur die Zelt-Stangen lang, die könntest du unauffällig in einer kleinen länglichen Tasche am Oberrohr befestigen


----------



## dampflok (6. März 2005)

@müslifresser
Wie wichtig Aerodynamik ist, hängt auch vom Einsatzzweck ab. 

(Spezieller: Möchte meinen Gleitschirm regelmäßig ca. 80 km (einfach) transportieren können. Dieser hat zwar mit Gurtzeug nur 17 kg, ist aber für den Gepäckträger zu sperrig. Um nicht schon für die Anreise den ganzen Tag zu brauchen, will ich möglichst schnell (ca. 28km/h) unterwegs sein .. also sollte das Ding leicht auf der Straße laufen -> Aerodynamik, Rollwiderstand klein halten -> Kastenbauweise und Slick aufziehen)

Der Kasten schützt auch das Transportgut gut. Sperrige Güter (.. wie Tischtennisplatten oder Bücherregale ;-) ) sollten eher der Ausnahmefall sein und fallen (bei mir) nicht ins Gewicht.

@tractor
Vom Nieten bin ich jetzt überzeugt.

@J-CooP
Mit welchem Programm hast du deine Zeichnungen erstellt?

@all
Für einen festen Kasten spricht, daß er auch tragende Funktion übernehmen kann und die Verstärkungen (wie in meiner fuzzeligen Skizze...) kleiner dimensioniert werden können. Außerdem ist der Hänger leichter zu bauen, weil ich für diesen Teil keine Rohre biegen muß, sondern als Verstärkung massives Alu (Rechteckquerschnitt, vielleicht 20x6 mm) annieten kann und das ist viel leichter zu biegen. Allerdings praktisch ist natürlich eine abnehmbare Kiste schon...

Kupplung vom Yak ist doch Ok. Das Ding wird auch im Selbstbau nicht wirklich billig. Tippe jetzt mal auf 120 ohne eine genaue Kalkulation vorzulegen - der Preis hängt auch noch von zuvielen noch ungeklärten Parametern ab:

1. Kupplungssystem
2. Material der tragenden Elemente
3. Lager für das Drehgelenk
4. Hinterrad
5. Kiste oder nicht Kiste, abnehmbar oder fest, geschlossene oder offene
6. Schutzblech, Beleuchtung
7. Federung
8. Finish

(bitte ergänzen und ca. Preise hinzufügen)

Mein Vorschlag bis jetzt:
1. Jak
2. Alu
3. Kugellager oder Walzenlager (keine Ahnung was die Kosten)
4. natürlich mit Tune Naben 
5. Kiste, fest, offen mit Plane
6. ohne
7. ohne
8. Lackierung (schwarz/alu-gebürstet u. Klarlack)

gruß
lok


----------



## tractor (7. März 2005)

3. Lager
Gemeint ist das Schwenklager für links-rechts Beweglichkeit?

das weiter oben vorgeschlagene Rillenlager mit doppelter Dichtung wiegt und kostet? Bitte nicht (wie in der Skizze) die Rahmenrohre zur Aufnahme des Gelenks anbohren    Die ersten Yak hatten auch eine in den Laderaum eindrehbare Deichsel, bis ab Modelljahr 2000 aus Stabilisierungsgründen zusätliche Streben angeordnet wurden. Der neueste Yak ist weitgehend identisch mit dem Ibex (Unterschiede: Federung und Schutzblech)

Die Buchsen am Yak (es gibt seit Markeinführung mindestens 3 Versionen, da der Hänger sehr modellgpflegt wurde) wiegt wenige Gramm und kostet nur wenige Eu als Ersatzteil. Weiterer Vorteil: die Buchsen sind ein Verschleissteil und schonen die übrigen Hängerteile. Rillenlager würden zweifellos länger halten, aber auch die Belastung ungefilter an den Anhängerrahmen weiterleiten.
Bei einer Yak Deichsel (auch als Ersatzteil erhältlich sind Buchsen, Hohlachse, langer Bolzen und Sicherungssplinte enthalten. Nach Möglichkeit immer die kurze 26" Deichsel wählen, die 28" Version ist nur in Ausnahmefällen nötig und kann unter ungünstigen Umständen das Fahrverhalten negativ beeinflussen. 
Der Kupplungsschnellspanner ist ebenfalls als Ersatzteil erhältlich 
Bilder zu den Kupplungsteilen auf www.kapege.de/radeln/Haenger.php

Die Weberdeichsel und Kupplungsteile gibt es ebenfalls als Ersatzteile. Bilder zum Monoporter gibt es hier im Forum von Wolfi_1 :
 Beitrag 41 in "Zugverlegung Speedhub"


----------



## tractor (7. März 2005)

ein kleiner Wimpel verhindert zwar keine Kollisionen, hat aber durchaus seine Berichtigung in einer Welt voller sehbehinderter Autofahrer.

Auf Trails ist das Fähnchen manchmal hinderlich


----------



## MüsliFresser (8. März 2005)

guten morgen!

erstma danke für das aufzählen der kritischen punkte in sachen anhänger und selbstbau 
nicht zu vergessen die informativen links!

warum ist mir bob und co zu teuer:
ganz einfach, um 300 zusammenzubekommen dürfte ich zwei monate lang nichts essen 

die eigene ARBEITSZEIT darf man bei solch einen projekt nicht berücksichtigen, eher die dadurch gewonnene erfahrung.

über die sichherheit meiner konstruktion hab ich mir so noch garkeine gedanken gemacht, gibt es dazu was in der stvo??? sind die bobs denn hier zugelassen???

hast du beispiele für fragwürdige eigenbauten?



> Schweissgerät oder Harlöteinrichtung hast du? Rohrbiegevorrichtung?
> Fräse zur Bearbeitung der Rohrenden?



hartlöteinrichtung: ja

rohrbiegevorrichtung: 
das ist noch ungeklärt! stell mir das imgrunde aber so vor: große holzplatte als "biegeschablone" zurecht sägen, rohr mit sand stopfen, erwärmen und um die platte biegen.

fräse für die rohrenden: 
der "hügelflitzer" hatte gezeigt wie man die stöße sauber mit säge und feile bearbeiten kann (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=137681&page=11&pp=25). ein kleiner frästeller zum herstellen von ausfallenden ist vorhanden.



> Wenn du den Bob Schnellspanner verwenden willst: wie willst du die Löcher für die Sicherungssplinte bohren? Das müsste schon ziemlich genau gemacht werden.


entweder durch:
-eigenes (ähnliches) spilntsystem "entwickeln"
-genaues nachbauen 
oder die bobdeichsel kaufen (du erwähntest das diese als ersatzteil zu haben ist, preis?)

ich kann leider nicht schwedisch lesen! auf Jürgen Asp.com konnte keine bilder zum thema finden... 

ist auch ein komsiches zelt: ich glaube man sagt schirmzelt, quasi zum "auseinnaderfalten".
es ist im eingepackten so wie im aufgestellten zustand eine einheit.

die frage nach der zeltunterbringung ist eigentlich unwichtig, da ich einen anhänger auch für den alltagsgebrauch benötige.

@ lok:
da unsere vorstellung der anhängernutzung sich doch sehr unterscheiden, brauchen wir zwei unterschiedliche konstruktionen 

hat dein "alu-schweißer" den auch einen offen, um die durchs schweißen verursachten spannungen im material "auszubacken".

grüße,
sven


----------



## dampflok (8. März 2005)

@tractor
Jep, meine dieses Lager. Die auswechselbare leichte Buchse wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein. Warum filtern diese Buchsen Belastungen - wie ist deren Bauart?

Ergänzung zur Liste:
9. (Halterung für) Wimpel

Der Preis für die 140mm Version des Schnellspanners liegt bei ca. 25 . Bin gespannt was die Deichsel kostet, bis jetzt hab ich sie noch nicht als Ersatzteil gefunden (hab auch grad nicht viel Zeit..) - nicht das der Hänger zum Schluß teuerer wird als das Original.   

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied der 26'' zur 28'' Deichsel? Hab mal nachgemessen, der Radius des Laufrads (mit Reifen gemessen) an meinem MTB ist ca. 34,5 cm und am Rennrad ca. 35 cm. Also müsste doch die 26'' Version auch am Rennrad passen!?

@müslifresser
Hab mir sowas schon gedacht. Werde Dir aber nicht den Thread versauen indem ich weiterhin die geschlossene Version propagiere    - obwohl ich diese wählen werde. Die beiden Hängerversionen gleichen sich aber immerhin in allen anderen Punkten. Mein "Aluknecht" hat Zugang zur Werkstatt einer (größeren) Metallbaufirma .. nehme mal an die haben sowas. Muß Ihn aber erst nochmal auf das Vorhaben ansprechen und auch Rat holen.

gruß
lok


----------



## huster (8. März 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan scheinen sie ihn nicht mehr im Programm zu haben, aber bis letzten Sommer hat der Bob Yak bei Globetrotter, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, immmer 225 Euro gekostet. Günstiger habe ich ihn nirgendwo gefunden und ihn deshalb auch dort gerkauft. Du kannst ja vielleicht mal nachfragen, ob sie noch einen haben. Der Laden in Berlin ist sowieso einen Besuch wert.
> 
> Negatives kann ich über den Anhänger jedenfalls bislang nicht berichten. Einzig ein 20" Hinterrad anstatt des serienmäßigen 16"ers würde die Laufruhe vielleicht noch etwas verbessern - passt aber nicht. Aber schäumen würde das Bier auch bei 20".
> Stabil ist er auf jeden Fall. Ich habe mich mit meinen 80 kg auch schonmal draufgestellt. Und 3 volle Kästen Bier hat er klaglos weggesteckt. Das fahren wurde aber etwas kipplig - kann auch am Bier gelegen haben.
> ...




habe mir den bob auf 26 zoll umgebaut und sogar ne magura hs 33 drangebaut der hält und das bier schäumt auch nicht den er fährt sich seit 26 zoll bestens 
gruss huster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huster (8. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutz,
> 
> wusste nicht genau wo ich es reinstellen soll, so hab ich das thema ins tech -forum gestellt...
> 
> ...




hallo
wenn du dir immer noch einen anhänger bauen willst dann schreib doch mal an christian kuhtz hagebuttenstrasse 23 24113 kiel
er hat bücher geschrieben Einfälle statt abfälle und da gibt es ein buch über schwerlast-dreiräder und anhänger bauen auch ohne schweissarbeiten   ist buch 4 und kostet 3 euro 
habe mir bei ihm alle hefte schicken lassen hat mich 60 euro gekostet aber hat sich gelohnt
viel spass gruss huster
trail on


----------



## grege (8. März 2005)

> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied der 26'' zur 28'' Deichsel? Hab mal nachgemessen, der Radius des Laufrads (mit Reifen gemessen) an meinem MTB ist ca. 34,5 cm und am Rennrad ca. 35 cm. Also müsste doch die 26'' Version auch am Rennrad passen!?



Wenn ich die Ausführungen auf der Bob-HP (oder wo ich das gelesen hab) richtig memoriere, ist die 28" Deichsel für "Normale" Fahrräder, wo der Radius des 28" Rad noch durch Schutzblech und Rücklicht vergrößert wird. Für RR nimmt man auch die 26" Deichsel.

Etwas OT: Wo ich noch nichts zu gefunden habe, ist die Frage, ob ein Bob-Anhänger "von der Stange" auch an ein 20" Hinterrad passt, oder ob er dann zu schräg steht bzw. vorne den Boden berührt.


----------



## J-CooP (8. März 2005)

huster schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir den bob auf 26 zoll umgebaut und sogar ne magura hs 33 drangebaut der hält und das bier schäumt auch nicht den er fährt sich seit 26 zoll bestens
> gruss huster


Hast du davon vielleicht ein Bild, oder könntest die Sache mal näher beschreiben?




			
				dampflok schrieb:
			
		

> @J-CooP
> Mit welchem Programm hast du deine Zeichnungen erstellt?


Autodesk Inventor. Haben wir auch an der FH. Die Studentenversion hat irgendwas um die 130 Euro gekostet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## tractor (8. März 2005)

Ersatzteile gibts beim Importeur www.zweipluszwei.com
Bilder der Einzelteile www.gearshift.co.uk/acatalog/BoB.html
-BoB Rod Pivot Bushing- ist die Buchse (aus POM, je 1 oben und unten) im senkrechten Rohr der Deichsel, in den Buchsen befindet sich ein dünnes Rohr -BoB Rod Pivot-, darin der lange Bolzen -BoB Fork Retaining Bolt-. Vor Modelljahr 2000 waren im inneren Rohr Gewinde und die Deichsel wurde mit M6 (bzw. davor mit M5) Schrauben befestigt.
Bei den Sicherungssplinten ist die neuere Form (seit 2000) der alten Ausführung vorzuziehen.

Im Lieferumfang der Deichsel sind Sicherungssplinte, Buchsen, Rohr und langer Bolzen (mit U-Scheiben und Stopmutter) enthalten. 
2002 hat die komplette Deichserl ca. 100,- DM gekostet, heute vermutlich um die 50,- - 60,- Eur
Ich habe mich damals sehr geärgert, nicht gleich die 26er Deichsel genommen zu haben. Unter dem Strich wird dadurch der günstige Preis einiger Anbieter im Netz gegenüber Fahrradläden  mehr als ausgeglichen.
offizielle Preise (ohne Tasche) z.Zt.: Yak 269,- , Yak SE 299,- (bei globetrotter.de als 10th Anniversary 279,95 - aber nur mit 28" Deichsel), Ibex 369,- 

20" Hinterräder sind kein Problem, wie hier an einer frühen Ausführung (mit senkrechter Strebe in der Deichsel) zu sehen ist
www.fahrradpage.de/Fahrbericht/Fahrrader_Anhanger/Rader_Bob/rader_bob.html

Dabei ist gut zu sehen, wie weit das Gelenk von der Radachse entfernt ist. Je länger die Deichsel, umso grösser der wirksame Hebelarm - welcher das Fahrverhalten ungünstig beeinflussen kann "Der Schwanz wedelt mit dem Hund"

kurze Eigenbau Deichsel: www.long-john.com/pagetrailer.htm

Auf der Suche nach Anhängern haben wir tatsächlich abenteuerliche Konstruktionen (grauslige Schweissnähte, Bohrungen in beanspruchten Zonen) gesehen, ebay.de ist da manchmal ein richtiges Gruselkabinet. Zur Zeit ist dort unter -Bob Yak- ein gelungener Kastenanhänger zu sehen, allerdings finde ich den geforderten Preis ganz schön gesalzen - auch weil die Chance vertan wurde, ein 20" Rad einzubauen. 16" ist wirklich zu klein, abgesehen von der eingeschränkten Reifenauswahl.

Bremse? was soll das bringen?

Kastenaufbau: wer sagt, dass der Deckel mit Scharnieren angebaut sein muss? Warum nicht vollständig abnehm- und trotzdem verschliessbar? Zur Diebstahlsicherung ist ein (mit Schlössern gesicherter) Deckel wirkungsvoller als eine Plane.
Vorteil Kasten mit Deckel: du brauchst keine Klingel 

Die Platten an der Deichsel, welche in die Rollen am Schnellspanner einrasten, sind mit ca 5mm nicht sehr dick, müssen aber trotzdem ausreichend stabil sein. Viel Glück beim Bohren der langen und ca. 2mm dünnen Splintlöcher. Vermeide Ausführung als Sackloch und bohre am hinteren Ende ein zusätzliches Loch quer, damit Dreck und im Winter Eis herausgedrückt werden kann.

Jürgen nicht gefunden? www.klaus.nu/onroad/byggavagn/byggavagn.html

Haftung: keine Ahnung ob deine Haftpflicht-Versicherung den Schaden abdeckt, falls etwas passiert. Meine Erfahrung: Versicherungen drücken sich wo sie können, nur nicht beim Kassieren.
Wenn ein gekaufter Hänger Unfallursache ist, dann ist der Hersteller haftbar. Auch die dazu nötigen Versicherungsprämien sind Teil des Verkaufspreises.


----------



## dampflok (9. März 2005)

Danke für den Link, aber die original Yak-Teile sind mir zu teuer. 

Hab auch mal was gemalt, aber nur in 2D-CAD. Eine Beta-Version, die ohne Schweissarbeiten auskommt. Als Kupplung (noch nicht ersichtlich) nehme ich einfach statt dem Schnellspanner eine Gewindestange (vielleicht  und vier Muttern (zwei davon Stopmuttern) und evtl. Beilagscheiben als Distanzstücke. Muß man halt immer einen passenden Schraubenschlüssel dabeihaben...

Die (Bund)buchsen für die vertikale Achse der Deichsel, Laufrad und Verstärkungen in Endgültiger Position fehlen auch noch. Muss mir erst noch die genauen Maße besorgen. Jedoch sind die Außenmaße schon fest und die (3mm) Alublechzuschnitte schon die endgültige Form. Der Hänger wird mit Deichsel und Hinterrad 1,90m lang. Die Ladefläche misst ca. 90 x 42 cm (mit Rundung) und ist ca. 27 cm hoch.

Laufräder gibts z.B. hier (ca. 20 komplett)

gruß
lok


----------



## MüsliFresser (9. März 2005)

da kann ich gegenhalten 

inspiriert durch monoporter, bob yak/ibex, dem schweden jürgen und vielem anderen ist jetzt auch bei mir eine skizze entstanden... 

beim ibex fand ich schon immer die federaufnahme nicht gelungen, da sie ein (nicht unerhebliches) moment auf die schweißnähte der "querstrebe" ausübt.
den monoporter find ich da von der grundidee schon besser...

die idee vom (schwedischen) jürgen, ist einfach nur genial   

ich hab jetzt alle drei konstruktionen in eine gefasst...    

den großteil der bauteile bekommt man so bei http://www.reset-racing.de

die federung (dieser dünne stab zwischen hinterrad und hauptrahmen) könnte man durch einen (gekürzten) fahrradschlauch realisieren.

was meint ihr???

@ lok:
ich trotzdem immer noch der meinung das eine NUR kastenkonstruktion nicht halten wird, die belastungspitzen an den äußeren kannten könnten das material reißen lassen...

grüße,
sven


----------



## tractor (10. März 2005)

dampflok schrieb:
			
		

> Als Kupplung (noch nicht ersichtlich) nehme ich einfach statt dem Schnellspanner eine Gewindestange (vielleicht  und vier Muttern (zwei davon Stopmuttern) und evtl. Beilagscheiben als Distanzstücke. Muß man halt immer einen passenden Schraubenschlüssel dabeihaben...



Gewindestange? Festigkeit? 6.8 ?    
Durch die Hohlachse des Hinterrades bekommst du allenfalls 6mm, meistens nur 5mm. Wenn du an freie 5mm Weicheisen-Enden deinen beladenen Hänger dranmachst, dann wirst du nicht weit kommen. Nimm lieber einen Schnellspanner für Tandemachsen, oder das Teil vom Monoporter



> Die (Bund)buchsen für die vertikale Achse der Deichsel



warum ist die geschlitzt?
Warum ist die Vertikale Drehachse senkrecht? Nach vorn geneigt werden die Fahreigenschaften besser.



> Laufräder gibts z.B. hier (ca. 20 komplett)



 in jedem guten Fahrradgeschäft gibt es Vorderräder in diversen Grössen


Ich würde die Nieten in 2 Reihen versetzt anordnen. keine Angst: die Nur-Kasten Konstruktion wird halten. 3mm Alublech ist schon ganz schön massiv und leider schwer. 1,5 -2mm hätten, mit Sicken versehen, auch gereicht



@müsli
holla!   
nicht schlecht, das hat was. Möglicherweise sogar Potential, von dem du noch gar nichts erahnst.
Vorteile Schlauchfederung: du hast unendlich viele Einstellungsparameter, sehr preiswert

Wegen der Rahmenkonstruktion am Ibex (ist aus CroMo, Monoporter "nur" aus Alu und hat geringere BBodenfreiheit) mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das hält schon was aus. Mit 20" Rad würde es noch mehr aushalten, da viel weniger  Belastung auftritt.

Nachteil Jürgen´s Hänger: Klappräder sind oft schwer und leider nur aus HiTen (Bau)Stahl.
Der Hänger von Luckenbach (Link zum Bild in einem Post weiter oben) ist sehr ähnlich, aber aus einem "ausgewachsen" Herrenrad, es waren nur an der Vordergabel, die zur Deichsel mutierte, Schweissarbeiten nötig. Leider ist Luckenbachs eigene HP nicht mehr im Netz  Einige Worte (mit viel hintergründigem Humor) sind noch unter http://search.bikelist.org/getmsg.asp?Filename=touring.10104.0179.eml  zu finden. Korrespondenz unter dem enthaltenen Link " subject: homemade...."


----------



## MüsliFresser (10. März 2005)

danke für die blumen   

stellen sich nur noch ein "paar" fragen und probleme auf:

-meint ihr 50,8mm durchmesser und 1mm wandstärke reicht für rohr A und B (skizze), mehr gabs bei reset-racing nicht...

-hat jemand vorschläge für rohr C und D, ich denke sie sollten auf jedenfall nicht konifiziert sein.

-wie stelle ich die lagerung für die federung her: zwei rohre die ineinnader geschoben werden, wobei das innere kürzer ist, so dass man noch zwei industrielager seitlich einschlagen kann???

-wo bekomme ich industrielager her?

-wie sorge ich dafür das die federgabelbeine (D) nicht im lager hin und her rutschen? wie lang sollen sie werden (fe)?

-wie werden die gabelbeine überhaupt konstruirt? 
aus einem stück gebogen,wie bekomme ich sie aber dann ins lager.
aus bis zu drei teilen? wie befestige ich sie dann miteinnander?

- wie setz ich die lagerung am steuerrohr (C) um:
ein a-head steuersatz währe vielleicht eine lösung (chris king )
oder doch anders? welche länge ist hier sinnvoll (st)?

-wie groß sollte die ladefläche (la) werden?

-wie wird die schlauchfederung am federbein befestigt: vielleicht mittels schelle, so lässt es sich auf der ganzen länge verstellen.

-welche winkel sind optimal (a,b,c)? 

-welchen abstand zum boden sollte man minimal einhalten?

wie ihr seht, noch eine menge fragen bis es endlich zum löten übergeht 
vielleicht hat der eine oder andere noch nen tip...

grüße,
sven

ps: ganz untergegangen @ huster: magst du mir das buch schmackhft machen


----------



## tractor (10. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> -meint ihr 50,8mm durchmesser und 1mm wandstärke reicht für rohr A und B (skizze), mehr gabs bei reset-racing nicht...



reicht locker, 35 mm reichen für den Alltagsgebrauch. Frage ist, von welcher Belastung du ausgehst.



> -hat jemand vorschläge für rohr C und D, ich denke sie sollten auf jedenfall nicht konifiziert sein.



D = starre Vorderradgabel aus Klapprad, Aufnahme für Schwingenlager an Gabelkrone hart anlöten oder schweissen 



> -wie stelle ich die lagerung für die federung her: zwei rohre die ineinnader geschoben werden, wobei das innere kürzer ist, so dass man noch zwei industrielager seitlich einschlagen kann???



Viel zu schwer und zu teuer. Nimm lieber Kunsttoffbuchsen



> -wo bekomme ich industrielager her?



Industriebedarf - gelbe Seiten



> -wie sorge ich dafür das die federgabelbeine (D) nicht im lager hin und her rutschen?



beide Rohre "D" und inneres Schwingen-Lagerrohr sollten ein Teil sein, Lagerbuchsen sollten Bund haben (wie die original Deichsel Buchsen von BoB) - wenn du die in gleicher Grösse ebenfalls in der Deichsel unterbringst würde das den Bauteile-Aufwand reduzieren. Dann überhehmen sie sowohl radiale- als auch axiale Führung



> wie lang sollen sie werden (fe)?



so kurz wie möglich, aber lang genug um für Schutzblech und Matsch genug Platz zu lassen



> -wie werden die gabelbeine überhaupt konstruirt?
> aus einem stück gebogen,wie bekomme ich sie aber dann ins lager.
> aus bis zu drei teilen? wie befestige ich sie dann miteinnander?



siehe oben



> - wie setz ich die lagerung am steuerrohr (C) um:
> ein a-head steuersatz währe vielleicht eine lösung (chris king )



von der Belastung her nicht erforderlich, zu teuer und zu schwer



> welche länge ist hier sinnvoll (st)?



ca. 250mm plus überlappung in Rohr "A"



> -wie groß sollte die ladefläche (la) werden?



Breite maximal wie Lenkerbreite am Bike, Länge ca. 600-800mm 



> -wie wird die schlauchfederung am federbein befestigt: vielleicht mittels schelle, so lässt es sich auf der ganzen länge verstellen.



verschiebare Klemme



> -welche winkel sind optimal (a,b,c)?



kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an. Durch "a" sollte "C" wie in der Zeichnung nach vorn geneigt sein. Zu Erprobungszwecken am Prototypen Winkel einstellbar gestalten  
"B" erscheint nur insofern von Bedeutung, dass durch eine Neigung nach vorn Laderraum verschenkt wird - so wie in der Skizze ist es o.k., 
"c" sollte ermöglichen, dass Schwingenlager höher ist als Radachse (ist bei Monoporter nicht gegeben  ) wenn mehr als 40mm Federweg  (an der Radachse) realisiert werden sollen. 



> -welchen abstand zum boden sollte man minimal einhalten?



so gering wie möglich (wg tiefem Schwerpunkt = bessere Fahreigenschaften bei hoher Geschwindigkeit) und so viel wie nötig. Yak hat etwa halben Raddurchmesser, Ibex hat mehr und Monoporter hat weniger.
Durch Verstellung (Lage und Vorspannung) deiner Gummifeder-Element kannst du es leicht den akuten Bedürfnissen anpassen.

Zusatzvorteil deiner Gummifederung: Register-Federung möglich, d.h. es federt ohne Beladung und trotzdem schlägt unter voller Last nichts durch. Abbstimmung erfordert ein Wochende Testfahrten mit sorgfältiger Auswertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dampflok (11. März 2005)

Heilig's Blechle,
da hab ich ja mächtig Konkurrenz bekommen    und gleich meine Skizze verbessert. Jetzt mit (5°) schiefer Achse, etwas vergrößertem Innenraum und 20'' Hinterrad    Eine Federung ist aber in dieser Bauweise wohl schlecht möglich und für die Strasse auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Bodenfreiheit ist ca. 20 cm wie beim MTB.

@tractor
Danke für die Tips. Wegen der Gewindestange hab ich schon an eine mit hoher Festigkeit gedacht .. bloß leider noch nirgends eine gefunden. Man könnte wohl auch irgendeine Stahlwelle nehmen und ein Gewinde dranschneiden. Tandemschnellspanner wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, bloß kosten die auch schon fast soviel wie der Original-Schnellspanner (was solls, die 25 sind auch nicht die Welt - aber dafür wird es sicher..)

Blech wird dann 1,5mm - wg. Sicken muß ich erst noch fragen, müssen ja wohl selbst gezogen (?) werden. Würde mir Spaß machen, wenn ich das meiste am Hänger selbst bauen könnte. Wie biegt man eigentlich Alublech?

grüße
lok


----------



## treehugger (11. März 2005)

Vieleicht eine Idee 






Treehugger


----------



## MüsliFresser (13. März 2005)

@treehugger

danke für den link, entspricht aber nicht meinen vorstellungen...

@ lok

du scheinst ja auch immer weiter zu kommen  ma sehen, vielleicht können wir ja sogar dann ein "diy hänger-meeting" organisieren...
mir ist da noch was zu deiner deichsel eingefallen: meinst nicht das du da nen schönen bremsschirm gebastelt hast  (vielleicht doch an dieser stelle ne streben konstruktion bevorzugen...)

@ all

meine skizzen werden auch immer detaillierter (bildanhang)

ich bräucht noch n paar daten, bezüglich des bobs und schnellspanner, vielleicht hat die ja jemand grad zur hand...

- innerer abstand  der "bob deichsel ausfallenden"
- genaue materialstärke der ausfallenden
- durchmesser der "schnellspanneraufnahme" (nicht am schnellspanner sondern an der deichsel)

morgen begebe ich mich dann auf die suche nach kunstoffbuchsen (oder kennt jemand eine direkte bezugsadresse- gelbe seiten ist wenig auskunftfreudig (also der oberbegriff ist wohl "halbwerkzeuge"  )
konnte jedoch zwei händler in berlin ausmachen die sich auf kunstoffe spezialiesiert haben, zurnot drehe ich mir die buchsen eben selbst (dann hab ich sie genau passend zu meinen rohren).

dann stellt sich noch die frage zu den ausfallenden:
-wie weit werden diese in der regel ins das rohr "eingelassen"?
-wieviel mm lässt man überstehen, damit man eine vernünftige "lötfläche" bekommt?

grüße,
sven


----------



## tractor (14. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> @treehugger
> 
> danke für den link, entspricht aber nicht meinen vorstellungen...



gut für hohe Geschwindigkeit auf ebener Strasse.
Wegen sehr geringer Bodenfreiheit nur kleiner Rampenwinkel. Sehr problematisch für das hintere Schaltwerk 
Müsli könnte mit seiner Konstruktion ca 37° überwinden, ausgehend von ebener Strtecke wären das schon mal der direkte Abstieg in ca. 75% Gefälle.



> @ lok
> 
> du scheinst ja auch immer weiter zu kommen  ma sehen, vielleicht können wir ja sogar dann ein "diy hänger-meeting" organisieren...
> mir ist da noch was zu deiner deichsel eingefallen: meinst nicht das du da nen schönen bremsschirm gebastelt hast  (vielleicht doch an dieser stelle ne streben konstruktion bevorzugen...)



genau. 
Zu den Gewindestangen und sonstigen Ideen: Schrauben nur in axialer Richtung belasten, sonst wird die Fahrt kurz. Bei unsachgemäss gefertigten Gewinden auch, einfach mal so Gewinde schneiden is nich.
Gewindestangen mit hoher Festigkeit haben ihren Preis. 



> ich bräucht noch n paar daten, bezüglich des bobs und schnellspanner, vielleicht hat die ja jemand grad zur hand...
> 
> - innerer abstand  der "bob deichsel ausfallenden"
> - genaue materialstärke der ausfallenden
> - durchmesser der "schnellspanneraufnahme" (nicht am schnellspanner sondern an der deichsel)



-variabel, da Nut in der drehbaren Rolle nicht mittig: 4,75 - 5,75 (=Nutbreite) - 1,75 siehe hierzu auch die Bilder von Peter auf kapege.de
-an Deichselenden geschweisste Haken, die von oben in die Rolle greifen??: 5,1 
- Nutbreite an Haken? 1/2" = 12,7



> morgen begebe ich mich dann auf die suche nach kunstoffbuchsen (oder kennt jemand eine direkte bezugsadresse-



St.Gobain?
zweipluszwei.com hat(te) neben den original Yak Buchsen auch noch welche für den Coz: Art. Nr.1831, H-gesamt 10,  H-flansch 3, D-i 35,4, D-a 47,75, D-flansch 50
Preis (2003) 2,95
Preis für komplette Deichseln mit Lagerung und ohne Schnellspanner (Coz oder Yak) war 2003 59,90

gelbe seiten war nur als Oberbegriff für Branchenbücher, Suchmaschinen usw. gemeint. Kommt auch auf den Suchbegriff an, unter "POM PTFE Delrin" solltest du etwas finden

Gut geschmiert halten die Buchsen sehr lange (Fett für Federgabeln wie Judy Butter, Manitou Grease). Deichsel muss leichtgängig und spielfrei sein, sonst haut es dich bei hohem Tempo aus dem Sattel.



> dann stellt sich noch die frage zu den ausfallenden:
> -wie weit werden diese in der regel ins das rohr "eingelassen"?
> -wieviel mm lässt man überstehen, damit man eine vernünftige "lötfläche" bekommt?



Du meinst die Haken, die über die Kupplungsteile greifen?
- vermutlich wie 1-2facher Inendurchmesser, sollte saugend in das Rohr gleiten, ev. zur Verstärkung Rohrabschnitt schlizen und in Rohr schieben 
- ??? Frage nicht verstanden

Würdest du in der Deichsel ein senkrechtes Rohr vorsehen (wie bei Monoporter und Coz), dann könntest du mit einem Zusatzrohr (Spacer) die Bodenfreiheit vorn* variieren: 
Spacer zwischen Deichsel und Hängerahmen = wenig Bodenfreiheit für niedrigen Schwerpunkt
Spacer zwischen Deichsel und oberer Befestigung = viel Bodenfreiheit für Geländefahrt

*hinten über verschieden Anlenkpunkte der Gummibänder an der Schwinge


----------



## MüsliFresser (14. März 2005)

> Müsli könnte mit seiner Konstruktion ca 37° überwinden, ausgehend von ebener Strtecke wären das schon mal der direkte Abstieg in ca. 75% Gefälle.



  daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht, tialfähiger anhänger!!!



> -variabel, da Nut in der drehbaren Rolle nicht mittig: 4,75 - 5,75 (=Nutbreite) - 1,75 siehe hierzu auch die Bilder von Peter auf kapege.de



trotzdem das es variabel ist, bräuchte ich einen richtwert an dem ich mich halten kann, also nabenbreite (130mm) + aussfallende zugrad (2 * 6m) + schnellspanner und gegenstück (20mm + 15mm) = 177mm spreizabstand (ist das in etwa mit der bob deichsel gleich)



> gelbe seiten war nur als Oberbegriff für Branchenbücher, Suchmaschinen usw. gemeint. Kommt auch auf den Suchbegriff an, unter "POM PTFE Delrin" solltest du etwas finden



ich würde auf pa6 zurückgreifen, laut gemmel-metalle (http://www.gemmel-metalle.de/pdf/Kunststoffe.pdf)
das günstigste für lager (meine interpretation).



> Du meinst die Haken, die über die Kupplungsteile greifen?
> - vermutlich wie 1-2facher Inendurchmesser, sollte saugend in das Rohr gleiten, ev. zur Verstärkung Rohrabschnitt schlizen und in Rohr schieben
> - ??? Frage nicht verstanden



- so werd ich es machen
- , wenn die rohre geschlizt sind, das ausfallende in das rohr hineingeschoben wird, brauch ja das ausfallede einen gewisses übermass (zum rohr), damit man es später auch dran festlöten kann. wieviel mm übermass sind da nötig (3mm?)



> Würdest du in der Deichsel ein senkrechtes Rohr vorsehen (wie bei Monoporter und Coz), dann könntest du mit einem Zusatzrohr (Spacer) die Bodenfreiheit vorn* variieren:
> Spacer zwischen Deichsel und Hängerahmen = wenig Bodenfreiheit für niedrigen Schwerpunkt
> Spacer zwischen Deichsel und oberer Befestigung = viel Bodenfreiheit für Geländefahrt



sehr gute idee    !!! 
hatte zwar auch schon überlegt, eine deichsel ähnlich dem monoporter zu konstruieren, scheiterte aber an der geringeren stabilität gegen über der bob-deichsel. aber mit "der spacer" idee sollte man nochmal drüber nachdenken.
1) ist das moment (tiefliegender position) beim bremsen, dass in hauptrohr und lötnaht auftritt zu verkaften? der hebelarm währe ja hier am längsten.
2) ist überhaupt eine so feste lötnaht herzustellen, so das nur zwei rohre als geichsel ausreichend transportgut halten können
3) das deiselrohr müsste min. 25mm im durchmesser aufweisen, ob ich das gebogen bekomme?
4) die spacer - deichselkonstruktion könnte man mittels schnellspanner auf der achse befestigen -> schneller umbau möglich!
5) wenn wir schon dabei sind die deichselwelt zu revolutionieren ,ist es nicht irgendwie möglich eine wahlweise arretierbare deichsel zu gestalten (vereinfacht das an und abhängen eines beladenen hängers und man könnte ihn dann wie eine schubkarre vor sich herschieben)

grüße,
sven


----------



## dampflok (14. März 2005)

> meinst nicht das du da nen schönen bremsschirm gebastelt hast


Denke die Deichsel ist sowieso im Windschatten der Beine und Hinterreifen - ist also nur ein kleiner Bremsschirm mit wenig Wind .. aber die Rohrversion wäre natürlich zu bevorzugen.

@treehugger
.. wow, ist ein gutes Konzept dieser Hänger. Tendiert aber eher zum Einsatzzweck "Camping mit Familie". Mein Hänger soll schnell werden.

Tja, seh schon - brauch eine andere Deichsel...

Also die vom Yak kostet 60 - der Schnellspanner 25 und der Reifen 20 -> 105 ohne Alublech.

Mein Schweiss-Knecht ist gerade für 2 Wochen auf Montage .. bis dahin gehts erstmal nicht weiter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (15. März 2005)

Hallo!
Darf ich mal ganz kurz dazwischen?
Hab schon 2 Anhängerperioden hinter mit (Cannondale Bugger und Roland-Bierkisten-Steckachs-Hoppler) und interessiere mich nun für den Yak. Konnte das Ding noch nirgends im Original betrachten und habe nun ein paar profane Fragen an die Testercrew:
wie verhält sich das Objekt bzgl. herumhüpfens bei geringer/keiner Beladung und/oder bei höherem Reifendruck? Und wie in leichtem Gelände, besonders bei Kuppen (Knicken des Konvois in der Querachse)? Und bei voller Beladung in Kurven (Kippneigung in der Längsachse)? Und taugt die Befestigung an der Hinterachse was oder macht die mein schönes emtebee mit der Zeit kaputt?
Es bedankt schon mal mit vollstem Respekt euer Bolschewikenfreund
(oder wurden die bereits aus diesem Fred rausgemobbt?)
Cook


----------



## tractor (16. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem das es variabel ist, bräuchte ich einen richtwert an dem ich mich halten kann, also nabenbreite (130mm) + aussfallende zugrad (2 * 6m) + schnellspanner und gegenstück (20mm + 15mm) = 177mm spreizabstand (ist das in etwa mit der bob deichsel gleich)


 
185 
der Haken am Ende hat übrigens 1/10 Übermaß zu den D-nut 12,7 der Kupplungsrolle



> ich würde auf pa6 zurückgreifen, laut gemmel-metalle (http://www.gemmel-metalle.de/pdf/Kunststoffe.pdf)
> das günstigste für lager (meine interpretation).



stimmt, warum kein Polyamid 




> - , wenn die rohre geschlizt sind, das ausfallende in das rohr hineingeschoben wird, brauch ja das ausfallede einen gewisses übermass (zum rohr), damit man es später auch dran festlöten kann. wieviel mm übermass sind da nötig (3mm?)



1mm? oben und unten? mach mal ´ne Zeichnung






> hatte zwar auch schon überlegt, eine deichsel ähnlich dem monoporter zu konstruieren, scheiterte aber an der geringeren stabilität gegen über der bob-deichsel. aber mit "der spacer" idee sollte man nochmal drüber nachdenken.
> 1) ist das moment (tiefliegender position) beim bremsen, dass in hauptrohr und lötnaht auftritt zu verkaften? der hebelarm währe ja hier am längsten.



kommt auf die Verbindung an und die verwendeten Materialien und Dimensionen an. Bei Hänger 6kg und Ladung 30kg sollte es funzen. Höhere Gewichte setzen meist die Lebensdauer des Hinterrades (Speichen) drastisch herab...

Setzt du das senkrechte Rahmenrohr auf das Hauptrohr 
oder das senkrechte Rohr vor das Hauptrohr?
Bei der zweiten Version könntest du das senkrechte Rohr ca 50 am Hauptrohr vorbei nach unten verlängern und beidseitig Knotenbleche auflöten (Knotenbleche nach oben ergeben eine richtige Gammelecke, da sich dort leicht Feuchtigkeit und Dreck sammelt).Zudem bietet sich dadurch eine gute Möglichkeit einen Zweibeinständer anzubringen. 
Yak ohne Ständer ist manchmal problematisch



> 2) ist überhaupt eine so feste lötnaht herzustellen, so das nur zwei rohre als geichsel ausreichend transportgut halten können



wenn Fritz Egli daraus Rahmen für schnelle moppeds gemacht hat   sehe ich darin für deinen Hänger kein Prob. 

2 Rohre? Stimmt,  auch Yak,Coz und Ibex haben 2 Rohre - als Bögen, BigTow auch. 



> 3) das deiselrohr müsste min. 25mm im durchmesser aufweisen, ob ich das gebogen bekomme?



kenne deine Möglichkeiten nicht, im Zweifel Fachbetrieb : Rohrbiegerei



> 4) die spacer - deichselkonstruktion könnte man mittels schnellspanner auf der achse befestigen -> schneller umbau möglich!



?? Zeichnung?

der Schnellspannhebel muss gegen versehentliches öffnen gesichert sein (nicht nur Gestrüpp am Wegesrand sondern auch lockeres oder sperrige Ladung)



> 5) wenn wir schon dabei sind die deichselwelt zu revolutionieren ,ist es nicht irgendwie möglich eine wahlweise arretierbare deichsel zu gestalten (vereinfacht das an und abhängen eines beladenen hängers und man könnte ihn dann wie eine schubkarre vor sich herschieben)



das ginge schon, erleichtert aber nicht autorisierten Benutzern (Diebe) die Handhabung.
Mit etwas Training lässt sich ein Yak ohne Deichselsperre schieben

www.bobgear.com/support/trailermanuals.php 

www.weber-technik.de schau mal nach Ersatzteilen (Monoporter E-teileliste als pdf) und Kupplungen (Kupplung CE)

Nicht so toll (Rohrverbindungen mit Blechschrauben   ):
www.yakima.com/tech_manual/view_instructions.asp?part=2400


----------



## tractor (16. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Darf ich mal ganz kurz dazwischen?
> Hab schon 2 Anhängerperioden hinter mit (Cannondale Bugger und Roland-Bierkisten-Steckachs-Hoppler) und interessiere mich nun für den Yak. Konnte das Ding noch nirgends im Original betrachten



Tipp: im Fachgeschäft
oder bei www.globetrotter.de  ganz oben Ort anclicken und du erfährst Adresse und Wegbeschreibung



> wie verhält sich das Objekt bzgl. herumhüpfens bei geringer/keiner Beladung und/oder bei höherem Reifendruck?



es hüpft wie ein Gummiball. Wie von dir erwartet abhägig von Reifendruck und Gewicht. Und vom Fahrbahnzustand. 
Und von der Geschwindigkeit: wenn du schnell genug bist, hüpft er nur zu Beginn derb Fashrt und schwebt dann bis ins Ziel
Tipp: möglichst breite Reifen verwenden, der serienmässige  1,75 x 16 ist eher ungünstig (wird hauptsächlich wegen kleinem Packmass verwendet= Transportkosten, Flugreisen) 



> Und wie in leichtem Gelände, besonders bei Kuppen (Knicken des Konvois in der Querachse)? Und bei voller Beladung in Kurven (Kippneigung in der Längsachse)? Und taugt die Befestigung an der Hinterachse was oder macht die mein schönes emtebee mit der Zeit kaputt?



alles kein Problem, wenn du die BA (owners manual) liest und entprechend fährst


----------



## tractor (17. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Und taugt die Befestigung an der Hinterachse was oder macht die mein schönes emtebee mit der Zeit kaputt?



als Alternative, aber nur wenn Rahmen und Sattelstütze stabil genug sind
www.members.shaw.ca/vicbuysell/bike.jpg


----------



## MüsliFresser (20. März 2005)

danke für die daten bezüglich der bob-deichsel!!!



> stimmt, warum kein Polyamid


ist pa6 nicht eine polyiamid art???



> kommt auf die Verbindung an und die verwendeten Materialien und Dimensionen an. Bei Hänger 6kg und Ladung 30kg sollte es funzen. Höhere Gewichte setzen meist die Lebensdauer des Hinterrades (Speichen) drastisch herab...


ok, begrenzen wir die max. traglast des hängers auf 30kg (sollte praxistauglich sein...)
nun welche dimensionen sind dann praxistauglich, das lässt sich doch garantiert berechnen...
nur habe ich nicht wirklich die ahnung wie man soetwas anstellt (oder anders, das halbe jahr mechanik reicht dafür nicht aus).
trotzdem würd ich gerne den hänger auf die max. last hin optimieren...



> Setzt du das senkrechte Rahmenrohr auf das Hauptrohr
> oder das senkrechte Rohr vor das Hauptrohr?


in das hauptrohr, erhält man die beste kraftübertragung...



> Bei der zweiten Version könntest du das senkrechte Rohr ca 50 am Hauptrohr vorbei nach unten verlängern und beidseitig Knotenbleche auflöten (Knotenbleche nach oben ergeben eine richtige Gammelecke, da sich dort leicht Feuchtigkeit und Dreck sammelt).Zudem bietet sich dadurch eine gute Möglichkeit einen Zweibeinständer anzubringen.


knotenblech = kleine dreiecke? wie sollen diese angebracht werden? mittig? seitlich?
oder
knotenblech = kleine "halbrohre"?

das mit dem zweibeinständer überleg ich mir noch...



> 2 Rohre? Stimmt, auch Yak,Coz und Ibex haben 2 Rohre - als Bögen, BigTow auch.



ich meinte mit zwei rohren für die deichsel, eher die monoporter version...



> kenne deine Möglichkeiten nicht, im Zweifel Fachbetrieb : Rohrbiegerei


muss ich nochmal anrufen, die sekrtärin war leider nicht kompetent genug, aus chrom-mlybdän-stahl hat sie  ein chom beschichteten stahl gemacht... (vielleicht bekomme ich montag ja ma jemanden mit ahnung ans telefon)



> der Schnellspannhebel muss gegen versehentliches öffnen gesichert sein (nicht nur Gestrüpp am Wegesrand sondern auch lockeres oder sperrige Ladung)



da is was dran, muss ich mir nochma durch n kopf gehen lassen!



> Mit etwas Training lässt sich ein Yak ohne Deichselsperre schieben


ok, hänger ohne deichselsrerre 


> www.weber-technik.de schau mal nach Ersatzteilen (Monoporter E-teileliste als pdf) und Kupplungen (Kupplung CE)


hatte ich schon gemacht, ich glaube monoporter deichsel = 125 , und die kupplung der deichsel gibt es laut zeichnung nicht einzeln. ich werd ma anrufen!

hab ma wieder ne zeichung drangehängt! zwei weitere punkte sind auch noch zu überlegen:
1)wie realiesiert man die lagerung der deichsel?
eine "kunstofflösung" scheint meiner meinung nach hier nicht mehr auszureichen. ich befürchte ein frühes "aussschlagen" der lager im oberen teil der deichselaufhängung (doch auf stabile wälzlager zurückgreifen?)
2)eine tieferlegen des hängers, könnte man ja am hinterrrad durch verschieben der federaufhängung realiesiren. 
folge daraus: bei tieferlegung sinkt die steigung der "federkennlinie" -> die aufhänung wird zu weich -> der hänger schlägt auf
-> eine andere lösung zum tieferlegen muss her... 

grüße,
sven


----------



## tractor (21. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> ok, begrenzen wir die max. traglast des hängers auf 30kg (sollte praxistauglich sein...)
> nun welche dimensionen sind dann praxistauglich, das lässt sich doch garantiert berechnen...
> nur habe ich nicht wirklich die ahnung wie man soetwas anstellt (oder anders, das halbe jahr mechanik reicht dafür nicht aus).
> trotzdem würd ich gerne den hänger auf die max. last hin optimieren...



so schlimm ist das nicht, du musst nur etwas rechnen und wissen wo du es in der Formelsammlung findest. Notfalls helfen einfache Belastungstests. Dynamisch entspricht dabei der 3-4 fachen statischen Last: wenn es bei 120kg ruhend nicht bricht sollte es für 30kg in Bewegung ok sein




> in das hauptrohr, erhält man die beste kraftübertragung...



stimmt, dafür benötigst du aber 2 verschiedene Rohrdurchmesser




> knotenblech = kleine dreiecke? wie sollen diese angebracht werden? mittig? seitlich?
> oder
> knotenblech = kleine "halbrohre"?



Allgemeiner Grundsatz: so einfach wie möglich

auf beiden Seiten je 1 Dreieck 



> hatte ich schon gemacht, ich glaube monoporter deichsel = 125 , und die kupplung der deichsel gibt es laut zeichnung nicht einzeln.



doch, die gibts einzeln. Sind in der Zeichnung vor der Deichsel. Und auf der HP sind sie unter "Kupplung" zu finden. 
Nicht einzeln gibt es die Einsätze in der Deichsel, aber da könnte nur ein Anruf Klarheit bringen




> zwei weitere punkte sind auch noch zu überlegen:
> 1)wie realiesiert man die lagerung der deichsel?
> eine "kunstofflösung" scheint meiner meinung nach hier nicht mehr auszureichen. ich befürchte ein frühes "aussschlagen" der lager im oberen teil der deichselaufhängung (doch auf stabile wälzlager zurückgreifen?)



die Lagerung für die links-rechts Bewegung sind aus guten Grund bei allen Bob Anhängern aus Kunststoff. Wälzlager wären dort zu schwer, zu teuer und schlicht überdimensioniert.

die Lagerung für die auf-ab Bewegung übernehmen Edelstahl-Rollen auf dem Schnellspanner (zu finden auf kapege.de). Beim Monoporter sind es Kunststoff Rollen an Auslegern. Bei BigTow ist es ein Kunststoffsegment, das gleitend auf einem Kugelsegment (am Schnellspanner) aufliegt, die erste Version hatte einen Schnellspanner ähnlich Bob, aber ohne bewegliche Rolle. Wilderbeast und Mule haben Kugelkopf Bolzen an der Deichsel, die von schlitzförmigen Kupplungen am Hinterrad Ausfallende aufgenommen werden.  

falls du mit der 1 Bogen Deichsel wegen der Biegung Probleme hast: nimm einfach 2 Bögen aus dünnerem Rohr und ordne die Bögen dichter zusammen auf dem senkrechten Rohr an. Der Spacer zur Höhenverstellun muss nur 50 - 75mm lang sein





> 2)eine tieferlegen des hängers, könnte man ja am hinterrrad durch verschieben der federaufhängung realiesiren.
> folge daraus: bei tieferlegung sinkt die steigung der "federkennlinie" -> die aufhänung wird zu weich -> der hänger schlägt auf
> -> eine andere lösung zum tieferlegen muss her...



eigentlich änderst du die Feder nicht (oder besser: nicht viel in ihrer Wirkung), wenn die Länge der Feder (wenn noch die Rede von der Fahrradschlauch-Gummiband Federung ist) gleich bleibt und du nur den Befestigungspunkt an der Schwinge veränderst.
Der Vorteil der Gummifederung: du kannst mit mehrern Lagen arbeiten: die
1. Lage nur so lang damit der leere Hänger in gewünschter Lage steht.
Die 2. (und bei Bedarf weitere) Lagen um einen oder mehrere Zentimeter länger, sie werden gespannt durch das Gewicht der Ladung und sind bei leerem Hänger ohne Wirkung. Wenn auch die Zusatzlagen (3., 4., 5., usw Lage) jede für sich eine eigene Länge aufweist, dann hast du eine sehr fein ansprechende Federung. Du wirst aber etwas herumprobieren müssen. Ohne Fleiss...


----------



## MüsliFresser (22. März 2005)

guten morgen!



> Dynamisch entspricht dabei der 3-4 fachen statischen Last



das würde ja auch 3-4 g entsprechen???
daran werd ich mich halten!

zu der monoporterdeichsel: die kupplung alleine kostet schon 32, will garnicht erst wissen was das gegenstück an der deichsel kosten soll 



> die Lagerung für die links-rechts Bewegung sind aus guten Grund bei allen Bob Anhängern aus Kunststoff. Wälzlager wären dort zu schwer, zu teuer und schlicht überdimensioniert.



hmm, trotzdem das die belastung ist bei einer monoporterdeichsel eine ganz andere ist??? bin dem gegenüber noch sehr skeptisch...



> falls du mit der 1 Bogen Deichsel wegen der Biegung Probleme hast: nimm einfach 2 Bögen aus dünnerem Rohr und ordne die Bögen dichter zusammen auf dem senkrechten Rohr an. Der Spacer zur Höhenverstellun muss nur 50 - 75mm lang sein



ist auch eine idee,- vielleicht ist auch sinnvoll eine deichsel zu konstruieren, die einfach "umdreht" wird! (siehe anhang)
wieviel mm "tieferlegung" sind denn praxistauglich? oder schon spürbar?



> eigentlich änderst du die Feder nicht (oder besser: nicht viel in ihrer Wirkung), wenn die Länge der Feder (wenn noch die Rede von der Fahrradschlauch-Gummiband Federung ist) gleich bleibt und du nur den Befestigungspunkt an der Schwinge veränderst.



wir sind noch beim fahrradschlauch 
bei genauerer betrachtung muss die klemme ca. 4cm verschoben werden, um eine absenkung von 10cm zu erziehlen. zurnot muss eben immer noch n schlauch dabei sein...

die idee mit den zusatzlagen gefällt mir, fragt sich nur wie ich die alle am besten festklemme (von allleine werden die nicht halten...)

sven


----------



## tractor (23. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> zu der monoporterdeichsel: die kupplung alleine kostet schon 32, will garnicht erst wissen was das gegenstück an der deichsel kosten soll



du bist Student? Steht dieses Projekt mit deinen Studium oder angestrebtem Berufsziel in Zusammenhang? Dann solltest du eine umfangreiche Mappe mit Kopien von Studentenausweis, Projektbeschreibung, Zeichnungen und Plänen anfertigen und Weber und BoB klarmachen, dass dein Hänger für andere Zwecke als der Monoporter oder Yak gedacht und keine Konkurenz ist, du alles mögliche über diesen Hängertyp erforscht ..blabla etc. 
Sei kreativ und lass dir was einfallen, vielleicht sind sie kooperativ 





> - vielleicht ist auch sinnvoll eine deichsel zu konstruieren, die einfach "umdreht" wird! (siehe anhang)



du meinst oben und unten vertauschen? Das erfordert dann auch drehbare Kupplungensenden damit der Hänger von den Kupplungsteilen des Schnellspanners getragen wird. 
Die Splinte (aus 2mm Draht) bei der BoB-Kupplung sind nur als Sicherung gegen herausspringen der Kupplungsteile gedacht, sie allein halten nicht das Gewicht des Hängers





> wieviel mm "tieferlegung" sind denn praxistauglich? oder schon spürbar?



kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an, bitte daran denken, dass deine Zeichnung ein Längsschnitt ist und die Breite nicht berücksichtigt wird. Bei zu wenig Bodenfreiheit wird der Rahmen seitlich aufsetzen. Zu grosse Bodenfreiheit wird wegen Kopflastigkeit Probleme machen: die Ladefläche des Yak befindet sich in Höhe der Radachse bei etwa 8" - stell dir vor es wäre ein 26" Rad. so einen Entwurf gibt es, damit möchte ich  nicht fahren
http://asp2.wlv.ac.uk/sebe/Misc/files/William_Phillips.jpg

Hilfreich ist es das vordere Ende des Hängers etwas höher, den Rahmen nicht parallel zur Fahrbahn, anzuordnen 




> die idee mit den zusatzlagen gefällt mir, fragt sich nur wie ich die alle am besten festklemme (von allleine werden die nicht halten...)



es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten:: präzise lochen mit Locheisen (um ausreissen zu vermeiden, das gilt entsprechend auch für die Bearbeitung der Ränder = scharfes Messer und Stahllineal verwenden), mit Reifenflickzeug zusammen kleben, die Klemmflächen der  Klammern profilieren usw.


----------



## MüsliFresser (24. März 2005)

> du bist Student? Steht dieses Projekt mit deinen Studium oder angestrebtem Berufsziel in Zusammenhang?



währe ne idee, nur hat mein studiengang leider nichts mit dem hänger gemeinsam (ausser der beleuchtungsanlage...)



> Das erfordert dann auch drehbare Kupplungensenden damit der Hänger von den Kupplungsteilen des Schnellspanners getragen wird.



siehe anhang 



> Hilfreich ist es das vordere Ende des Hängers etwas höher, den Rahmen nicht parallel zur Fahrbahn, anzuordnen



warum???


ist die bodenfreiheit des des bob's praxistauglich (für gelände)? 
wieviel sinds beim monoporter?
und machen sich die paar cm höhentunterschied überhaupt bemerkbar???

sven


----------



## tractor (24. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> währe ne idee, nur hat mein studiengang leider nichts mit dem hänger gemeinsam (ausser der beleuchtungsanlage...)



käme halt auf einen Versuch an. Flache Hänger sind für Autofahrer oft schlecht zu erkennen, vernünftige Beleuchtung ist da schon ein grosser Fortschritt. WWenn´s nicht nur Licht, sondern auch Elektrik ist könntest du  auch einen Nabendynamo verwenden und ettliche Zusatzfunktionen integrieren:: z.B. einen Kühlanhänger für verderbliche Ware bauen. Frisches Bier schmeckt auch auf abgelegenen singletrails.
Der Erfolg ist abhängig von deiner Argumentation. Sachlichkeit und Freundlichkeit sind hilfreich, "Euer Hänger ist der letzte Schei." wird  nichts bringen.
In den USA ist z.Z. ein Wettbewerb  von der Industrie für Universitäten ausgeschrieben: hydraulischer Antrieb für Fahrräder




> warum???



das vereinfacht den Aufbau deiner Bodenfreiheits-Wechseleinrichtung: kürzerer Spacer und kürzeres senkrechtes Rahmenrohr sind möglich - bei gleichem Endergebnis.  




> ist die bodenfreiheit des des bob's praxistauglich (für gelände)?



in den meisten Fällen: ja.
Ist abhängig von Ladung, Gelände, Geschwindigkeit und von deiner Beinkraft.

Als Anhaltspunkt kann der Böschungswinkel deines Fahrrades gelten: Winkel ausgehend vom grossen Kettenblatt zu den Rädern. Der Winkel  ausgehend von Unterkante Hänger zu Hinter- und Hängerad sollte den gleichen Wert erreichen




> wieviel sinds beim monoporter?
> und machen sich die paar cm höhentunterschied überhaupt bemerkbar???



frag Wolfgang (wolfi_1), der hat beide Hänger und fährt noch wo andere schon schieben.  Peter (kapege) hat neuerdings auch einen Monoporter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MüsliFresser (28. März 2005)

> z.B. einen Kühlanhänger für verderbliche Ware bauen. Frisches Bier schmeckt auch auf abgelegenen singletrails.



auch ne gute idee! schade ist nur, dass die handelsüblichen nabendynamos gesetzlich in der max. abzugebenen leistung begrenzt sind (hoher innenwiderstand, frühe magnetische sättigung)
sonst währe ja noch viel mehr möglich, zb. könnt man den dynamo auch als bremse benutzen...



> Als Anhaltspunkt kann der Böschungswinkel deines Fahrrades gelten: Winkel ausgehend vom grossen Kettenblatt zu den Rädern. Der Winkel ausgehend von Unterkante Hänger zu Hinter- und Hängerad sollte den gleichen Wert erreichen



d.h., wenn ich mit dem rad über ein hinderniss komme, schaffts der hänger auch (zb: baumstamm, wurzell...)
ist fürs gelände ja nicht unwichtig 



> frag Wolfgang (wolfi_1), der hat beide Hänger und fährt noch wo andere schon schieben. Peter (kapege) hat neuerdings auch einen Monoporter.



getan, aber leider noch nicht die richtige antwort bekommen 

noch eine überlegung:
dort wo das hängergabelrohr in das tragrohr übergeht, ist meiner meinung nach eine schwachstelle (siehe anhang).
das eingelassene gabelrohr könnte bei einem bremsmanöver auf höhe der lötnaht einknicken.
man müsste es von innen verstärken...

sven


----------



## tractor (29. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> auch ne gute idee! schade ist nur, dass die handelsüblichen nabendynamos gesetzlich in der max. abzugebenen leistung begrenzt sind (hoher innenwiderstand, frühe magnetische sättigung)
> sonst währe ja noch viel mehr möglich, zb. könnt man den dynamo auch als bremse benutzen...



wieso handelsüblich? Davon war nicht die Rede. Solange du damit keine Beleuchtungsanlage betreibst sind Leistung und Prüfzeichen ohne Bedeutung 
Du willst doch was Neues entwickeln ... und könntest eine Kfz- Lichtmaschine verwenden. Oder einen E-Motor aus diesen Pedelecs (Fahrrad mit Hilfsantrieb) . E-Motoren sind, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, doch auch als Dynamos zu beteiben. 
>>>>Dynastartanlage = Lichtmaschine & Anlasser in einem Gerät

Dynamo als wirksame Bremse erfordert hohe Leistung, 1kW sollten es schon sein. Das wird aber den Hängerreifen überfordern.

Besser Dynamo mit etwas weniger Leistung dauernd betreiben und über Speicher (Akku, Kondensator) nur  kurz- oder mittelfristig Leistung abrufen. 
Pi mal Daumen Kalkulation: schlechter, gesetzestreuer Dynamo mit 20% Gesamtwirkungsgrad und 3W Leistungsabgabe "frisst"  mindestens 15W Beinkraft. Nabendynamos haben prinzipbedingt (kein Schlupf an Reibrolle, bessere Magnete, weniger Kupfer- und Eisenverluste) einen wesentlich höheren Wirkungsgrad und ergeben mit gut trainierter Wadenkraft genug e-Power, die sich durch geeignete Auslegung in praxistaugliche Grössen steigern lässt. Kühlschrank kann ebenfalls Wirkungsgrad optimiert werden.

Leuchten darfst du mit der Konstruktion nicht.  


Nabendynamo kannst du beim Monoporter wegen der einarmigen Schwinge nicht verwenden - das nur als Argument für die Verhandlungen mit Weber wg. der Deichsel & Kupplung zu "Studentenpreisen" & "Forschungsförderung"
Bei BoB (USA) kannst du ähnlich argumentieren, da der Kühlschrank nicht in den Laderaum passt und das 16" Rad zu klein ist. Es ist zu erwarten, dass die Firmen bei geleisteter Unterstützung auch Leistung (Referenzen) sehen wollen.






> noch eine überlegung:
> dort wo das hängergabelrohr in das tragrohr übergeht, ist meiner meinung nach eine schwachstelle (siehe anhang).
> 
> das eingelassene gabelrohr könnte bei einem bremsmanöver auf höhe der lötnaht einknicken.
> ...




kommt auf die Belastung, Materialeigenschaften und Qualität der Arbeit an

eher nicht, stabiler wirds, wenn das eingelassene Rohr durchgesteckt ist und oben und unten verlötet/verschweisst wird. Du könntest auch die Bohrungen im Hauptrohr kleiner als das eingesteckte Rohr anfertigen und einen Rand bördeln für grösseren Lötquerschnitt und/oder beidseitig Dreieckecke auflöten/schweissen
Hauptrahmenrohr und Einsteckrohr könnten aus einem Rohr (als Biegeteil) gefertigt werden


Rohr von innen verstärken stabilisiert nicht die Verbindungsstelle, sondern erhöht nur das Gewicht


----------



## MüsliFresser (30. März 2005)

guten morgen!

die idee ("studententarif") gefällt mir ja eigentlich, nur wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke - preiswerter wirds nicht...
auch wenn ich alles zu 50% bekomme, bin ich inklusive motor/dynamo locker über 150...
und auf einen kühlschrank, leg ich (erlich gesagt) keinen wert.
vielleicht eine spätere erweiterung, oder für einen zweiten anhänger, da könnt ich mir sowas schon vorstellen...

hatte auch schon überlegt ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, einen höhenverstellbaren anhänger zu konstruiren...
nachdem mir aber peter (www.kapege.de) schrieb, dass sich der monoporter um welten besser fährt...



> E-Motoren sind, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, doch auch als Dynamos zu beteiben.


theoretisch ja, in der praxis gibt es bestimmt einige probleme, genauso wie man zwar ein lautsprecher als mikro nutzen kann, die qualität aber zu wünschen übrig lässt (was eher mein "fachgebiet" in der et ist).



> eher nicht, stabiler wirds, wenn das eingelassene Rohr durchgesteckt ist und oben und unten verlötet/verschweisst wird. Du könntest auch die Bohrungen im Hauptrohr kleiner als das eingesteckte Rohr anfertigen und einen Rand bördeln für grösseren Lötquerschnitt und/oder beidseitig Dreieckecke auflöten/schweissen



bördeln ist ne gute idee, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich eine saubere "rohr in rohr" fassung gebördelt bekomme (werd mich da mal erkundigen)



> Hauptrahmenrohr und Einsteckrohr könnten aus einem Rohr (als Biegeteil) gefertigt werden



das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hätte den vorteil das über die "krümmung" die konstruktion "federn" könnte, und es keine spitzenbelastungen an knotenpunkten mehr gebe...
ich muss noch ma schauen ob ich nicht jemanden im bekanntenkreis finde, der die möglichkeit hat professionell zu biegen (50mm rohr trau ich mir nicht mehr zu). die rohrbiegebetriebe haben alle ne mindestabnahme  (da fällt mir ein, die uni hat ja auch ne werkstatt...)



> Rohr von innen verstärken stabilisiert nicht die Verbindungsstelle, sondern erhöht nur das Gewicht



nur für mein verständniss: wenn ich das einsteckrohr auf höhe der lötnaht mit einem runden blech von innen verstärke, währe doch die knickgefahr an diesem punkt gebannt?

sven


----------



## tractor (31. März 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich alles zu 50% bekomme, bin ich inklusive motor/dynamo locker über 150...



kannst du pauschal nicht sagen, ich würde die Argumentation der Industrie abwarten




> und auf einen kühlschrank, leg ich (erlich gesagt) keinen wert.



wenn du den mit Bier gefüllt zum nächsten Rennen, Treffen oder sonstigem MTB-event mitbringst würde das deinem Ruhm sehr zuträglich sein   



> hatte auch schon überlegt ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, einen höhenverstellbaren anhänger zu konstruiren...
> nachdem mir aber peter (www.kapege.de) schrieb, dass sich der monoporter um welten besser fährt...



...auf festem und ebenem Untergrund bei hohem Tempo, weil da ein grösseres Rad dran ist und der Schwerpunkt niedriger ist. Leider hat der mp für Geländefahrten eine sehr begrenzte Bodenfreiheit 




> theoretisch ja, in der praxis gibt es bestimmt einige probleme, genauso wie man zwar ein lautsprecher als mikro nutzen kann, die qualität aber zu wünschen übrig lässt (was eher mein "fachgebiet" in der et ist).



Dynastartanlagen hat es tatsächlich gegeben, auf dem gleichen Prinzip basiert "Energierückgewinnung" bei hypermodernen Elektroautos




> das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hätte den vorteil das über die "krümmung" die konstruktion "federn" könnte, und es keine spitzenbelastungen an knotenpunkten mehr gebe...
> ich muss noch ma schauen ob ich nicht jemanden im bekanntenkreis finde, der die möglichkeit hat professionell zu biegen (50mm rohr trau ich mir nicht mehr zu).






CroMo 50mm bei 30kg Ladung und 30km/h ist aber stark überdimensioniert, da reichen 35mm locker




> wenn ich das einsteckrohr auf höhe der lötnaht mit einem runden blech von innen verstärke, währe doch die knickgefahr an diesem punkt gebannt?



kommt auf Rohrdurchmesser und Wandstärke an. Bei 35 x 1 sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, bei 50mm sowieso nicht. Wenn das knickt ist der Rest schon längst atomisiert und verdunstet


----------



## MüsliFresser (1. April 2005)

neeee  , ich lass den kühlschrank zuhause!

erstma muss ein *funktionierender* (geländetauglicher) anhänger her! da seh ich noch genug probleme... (rohr mit großen durchmesser biegen)

wie gesagt, später vielleicht!



> CroMo 50mm bei 30kg Ladung und 30km/h ist aber stark überdimensioniert, da reichen 35mm locker



wenn  wir schon bei geschwindigkeiten sind: ist eine bremsverzögerung von 4m/s² realistisch?
=> 30kg * 4m/s² = 120N wagerecht auf die deichselschnellspanner.



> Wenn das knickt ist der Rest schon längst atomisiert und verdunstet



 ok, könnt was dran sein...

montag werde ich wohl mal verschiedene schloßererein besuchen (vielleicht ist einer so nett und erzählt mir was zum thema rohrbiegen)

sven


----------



## tractor (4. April 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> neeee  , ich lass den kühlschrank zuhause!



Egoist  



> erstma muss ein *funktionierender* (geländetauglicher) anhänger her! da seh ich noch genug probleme... (rohr mit großen durchmesser biegen)
> 
> wie gesagt, später vielleicht!




nicht vielleicht





> wenn  wir schon bei geschwindigkeiten sind: ist eine bremsverzögerung von 4m/s² realistisch?



kommt auf Bremse, Speed, Beladung, Reifen und Untergrund an




> => 30kg * 4m/s² = 120N wagerecht auf die deichselschnellspanner.




grau wie alle Theorie: was ist mit Reaktionen, die durch Bodenunebenheiten ausgelöst werden? Ungenau gefertigte Bauteile ("technische Luft")?






> montag werde ich wohl mal verschiedene schloßererein besuchen (vielleicht ist einer so nett und erzählt mir was zum thema rohrbiegen)



Schon mal deinen ganzen Aufwand betrachtet? Telefonate, Sucherei, Besuch von Firmen, Zeit die du an das Projekt gedacht hast. Wenn du für Aushilfsjobs 5,-/h erhalten würdest, dann wäre schon längst ein Monoporter finanziert.
Eigenbauten halten einer wirtschaftlichen Betrachtung meist nicht stand.

Ist ein Anhänger in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch sinnvoll? Gewicht sparen ist doch das oberste Gebot. Seriöse Entwickler haben das erkannt und in die Tat umgesetzt www.sheldonbrown.com/fastercard/index.html

Die Links am Ende des Berichts zeigen weitere nützliche Dinge


----------



## MüsliFresser (5. April 2005)

> grau wie alle Theorie: was ist mit Reaktionen, die durch Bodenunebenheiten ausgelöst werden? Ungenau gefertigte Bauteile ("technische Luft")?



währe doch trotzdem aber ein anhaltspunkt, oder? so das man sich einen eindruck über die resultierenden momente im hänger machen kann...



> Schon mal deinen ganzen Aufwand betrachtet? Telefonate, Sucherei, Besuch von Firmen, Zeit die du an das Projekt gedacht hast. Wenn du für Aushilfsjobs 5,-/h erhalten würdest, dann wäre schon längst ein Monoporter finanziert.



jups, schon betrachtet und es ist mir total egal, wieviel "arbeitszeit" bis jetzt schon in dieses projekt geflossen ist!!! 
meine früheren eigenbauten haben mich da schon weit an mehr zeit gekostet, und nein, ich bereue es nicht! die erfahrung und das gewonnene wisssen die ich aus jedem einzelnen projekt mitgenommen habe, ist nicht zu bezahlen!



> Ist ein Anhänger in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch sinnvoll? Gewicht sparen ist doch das oberste Gebot. Seriöse Entwickler haben das erkannt und in die Tat umgesetzt www.sheldonbrown.com/fastercard/index.html



wat et nich allet jibt.... 

sven


----------



## tractor (7. April 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> währe doch trotzdem aber ein anhaltspunkt,



an welchen Punkt und wieso anhalten ?? Fahren!!




> so das man sich einen eindruck über die resultierenden momente im hänger machen kann...


 


achso, ja sicher kann man. Einen Moment vom  Resultat beeindrucken lassen geht schon.   

Weber schreibt bei den technischen Daten zum Monoporter von einem 35mm Aluminium Rohr, da solltest du dir wirklich keinen Kopf machen bei deiner CroMo Konstruktion.   



> jups, schon betrachtet und es ist mir total egal, wieviel "arbeitszeit" bis jetzt schon in dieses projekt geflossen ist!!!
> meine früheren eigenbauten haben mich da schon weit an mehr zeit gekostet, und nein, ich bereue es nicht! die erfahrung und das gewonnene wisssen die ich aus jedem einzelnen projekt mitgenommen habe, ist nicht zu bezahlen!



Was willst du eigentlich? Existierende Technik neu erfinden? Hat eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn etwas draus wird. Die Entwicklung eines verkaufsfähigen Anhängers bis zur Marktreife verschlingt ca. $250000,-, dann kommen noch Vertrieb (Werbung, Versand usw), Material, Schulung von Servicemitarbeitern,  Versicherung usw. hinzu. In D wird es kaum "billiger". Viel Geld, das erst mal zurückfliessen muss bevor du mit deiner ganzen Arbeit auch nur einen Cent verdient hast.   
Richtig, lernen ist teuer. Fischertechnik und Lego hätten es auch getan und sind bei Irrtümern leichter zu korrigieren. Anzuraten ist der gelegentliche Besuch eines Altmetallverwerters (Schrottplatz). Dort findest du leistungsfähige Dynamos für*




> wat et nich allet jibt....



Wenn du davon schon beeindruckt bist, was würden deine Kumpels sagen wenn du so  www.downtownandybrown.com/memride/gallery/index.php?gID=207   bei eurem nächsten Treffen erscheinst? 
*Kühlschrank wäre etwas unaufälliger und wirklich innovativ


----------



## MüsliFresser (7. April 2005)

> Weber schreibt bei den technischen Daten zum Monoporter von einem 35mm Aluminium Rohr, da solltest du dir wirklich keinen Kopf machen bei deiner CroMo Konstruktion.



hab ich völlig übersehen...



> Was willst du eigentlich? Existierende Technik neu erfinden? Hat eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn etwas draus wird. Die Entwicklung eines verkaufsfähigen Anhängers bis zur Marktreife verschlingt ca. $250000,-, dann kommen noch Vertrieb (Werbung, Versand usw), Material, Schulung von Servicemitarbeitern, Versicherung usw. hinzu. In D wird es kaum "billiger". Viel Geld, das erst mal zurückfliessen muss bevor du mit deiner ganzen Arbeit auch nur einen Cent verdient hast.



son quatsch! wenn ich das wollte, würde ich damit bestimmt nicht an die "öffentlichkeit" gehen, hab einfach nur spass am basteln! da bis jetzt immer brauchbare dinge rausgekommen sind, ist mir dieser spass auch noch nicht vergangen!



> Richtig, lernen ist teuer. Fischertechnik und Lego hätten es auch getan und sind bei Irrtümern leichter zu korrigieren.



hab genug mit legotechnik gebastelt   , irgendwan musste ich dann einsehen, dass man damit keinen fahrradanhänger bauen kann der meinen ansprüchen genügt (würde mich jetzt nicht wundern, wenn du mir nen link von nem legoanhänger zeigst).



> Anzuraten ist der gelegentliche Besuch eines Altmetallverwerters (Schrottplatz). Dort findest du leistungsfähige Dynamos für*



naja, eher e-motoren/lichtmaschienen...



> Wenn du davon schon beeindruckt bist, was würden deine Kumpels sagen wenn du so http://www.downtownandybrown.com/me...dex.php?gID=207  bei eurem nächsten Treffen erscheinst?



ab nächste woche beginnt die vorlesungszeit. dann hab ich auch (wenn ich angenommen werde) ein halbes jahr projektlabor, werd den motorisierten kühlschrankanhänger als projekt vorschlagen...

werd dann auch mal die uni-werkstatt besuchen, vielleicht können die mir in sachen rohrbiegen weiterhelfen.

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (11. April 2005)

Gerade entdeckt:
49,90 sofort kaufen bei Ebay


----------



## MüsliFresser (11. April 2005)

@ J-CooP:

danke für den tipp!
ist schon ein gutes angebot, aber mir aber ein wenig zu schwer < 10kg(siehe:Fragen anderer Käufer zu diesem Angebot),
keine federung und nur für selbstabholer (ruhrpott).
achja, und meinen eigenen kopf hab ich dann ja immer noch nicht durchgesetzt 

war heute mal in der uni-werkstatt. leider war nur der lehrling zu sprechen, so dass ich noch nichts 100% weiss...
aber eine kräftige rohrbiegemaschine ist vorhanden, und wenn der meister nen guten tag hat, bekomme ich meine rohre gebogen 

sven


----------



## tractor (12. April 2005)

nicht nur zu schwer, sondern auch durch den versteiften Aufbau, nicht mal der Hinterbau flext minimal, zu unflexibel. Leicht vorstellbar was da bei Bodenunebenheiten für Lastspitzen weitergeleitet werden. 

Stören würde mich auch die umständliche Befestigung. Beim abkuppeln jedesmal mit Schraubenschlüssel hantieren zu müssen ist zu viel Aufwand (Arbeit) und als echten Diebstahlschutz kann man das vergessen. 

Wenn der Hänger leer schon 10kg wiegt und dann noch 2 Getränkekisten (wobei unklar ist, welche Kisten damit gemeint sind. 2 Kisten franz. Evian/Volvic/usw.-Mineralwasser kann man auch per Yak/Ibex transportieren. In Folie verschweisste Sixpacks von Nestle oder Aldi sind noch leichter, Mineralwasser in Glasflschen ist erheblich schwerer) damit gefahren werden, dann könnte sich das Fahrrad-Hinterrad vorzeitig verabschieden.
Wie schon mal erwähnt: die Belastungsgrenze von ca. 40kg (Hänger plus Ladung) beim BoB Schnellspanner ist nicht ohne Grund.

Ich glaube auch, dass Müsli es besser machen könnte.


----------



## MüsliFresser (13. April 2005)

nabend!

heute war der erste termin für das "projekt labor", naja, der elektrische anhänger hat es immerhin in die zweite runde geschafft...

dafür ist der zweite besuch der uni-werkstatt positiv ausgefallen!
zwar wird die rohrbiegemaschine nicht zum einsatz kommen (ist leider ungeeignet), habe aber wertvolle tips zum thema "manuelles" biegen und hart löten bekommen.
leider ist die werkstatt gerade im "umzugsstress", so dass man dort für die nächsten zwei monate keine zeit hat, mich tatkräftig zu unterstützen.

sven


----------



## tractor (20. April 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> nabend!
> 
> heute war der erste termin für das "projekt labor", naja, der elektrische anhänger hat es immerhin in die zweite runde geschafft...
> 
> ...




das ist sicher keine schlechte Idee. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen sauber zeichnen und gut bauen.

Sogar Monoporter können zerbrechen. Überlast?  schlechte Behandlung? Herstellungsfehler? Genaue Ursache habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Mit hartlöten ist dann nix zu machen
http://jonathanhunt.org/gallery/BasqueCountry/Image0772


----------



## MüsliFresser (20. April 2005)

autsch!

*gleich mal ein paar milimeter mehr wandstärke dazu tu*

ein freund hatte die idee, die "schlauchfedern" so auszulegen, dass man sie mit luft füllen kann. 
mehr luft im schlauch => höhere federhärte???
mehr luft im schlauch => absenken des hinterades???

und mal den aktuellen stand (siehe anhang)

die genauen rohrmasse stehen noch nicht fest (kümmere ich mich morgen drum)
die konstruktion an sich steht aber soweit (wenn es keine weiteren einwände gibt )

die schraffierten teile in den explosionszeichnungen sind aus poliamid  (pa6)
(deichsel und hinterradaufhänung)

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (22. April 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> autsch!
> 
> *gleich mal ein paar milimeter mehr wandstärke dazu tu*



es gäbe bessere Möglichkeiten ...



> ein freund hatte die idee, die "schlauchfedern" so auszulegen, dass man sie mit luft füllen kann.
> mehr luft im schlauch => höhere federhärte???
> mehr luft im schlauch => absenken des hinterades???



müsstest du ausprobieren. Bei Verwendung als DRUCKfeder würde es sicher funzen - wird so als Luftfederung in teuren Autos, Lastwagen und Bussen gemacht.

Nachteil: es muss dicht sein und und auch nach längerer Nutzung ddicht bleiben. Kritische Punkte sind die Vukanisation (Verklebumng) und Schutz des Ventilkörpers
Abseits zivilisierter Gegenden nicht sinnvoll, da es den Hänger komplexer machen würde.



> und mal den aktuellen stand (siehe anhang)
> 
> die genauen rohrmasse stehen noch nicht fest (kümmere ich mich morgen drum)
> die konstruktion an sich steht aber soweit (wenn es keine weiteren einwände gibt )
> ...



keine Einwände, nur Anregungen: 
Die Anschrägung der einen Buchse ist nicht sinnvoll, da du theoretisch diese Buchse bei Umstellung der Bodenfreiheit (Wechsel der Spacer Position) von Deichsel auf Spacer (bzw. umgekehrt) wechseln müsstest. Es kommt noch schlimmer: da die Buchse in Praxis eine Lenkbewegung (links-rechts-Bewegung) der Deichsel verhindert, muss sie auf dem nach vorn geneigten Rahmenrohr angebracht werden. Buchsen in Bohrungen (Rohre) montieren ist einfacher....
 Besser wäre ein separates Bauteil um den Winkel zwischen den Rahmenrohren für die Drehbewegung der Deichsel auzugleichern.

Statt 4 verschiedener Polyamid-Buchsen hättest du nur 1 (in Worten: einen) Typ Buchse verwenden können. Daraus ergeben sich mehrere Vorteile:
- kostengünstigere Produktion
- einfachere Lagerhaltung (Ersatzteile - auch auf Reisen von Vorteil), dadurch nochmals kostengünstger
- weniger Montagewerkzeuge erforderlich - senkt ebenfalls die Kosten
- einfachere Montage - du vermutest richtig: auch dabei sparst du Zeit und Kosten


----------



## MüsliFresser (10. Mai 2005)

hi!

eigentlich war ich ja schon kurz davor, die teile für den anhänger zu bestellen, wenn da nicht nochmal der blick auf www.kapege.de gewesen währe , peter vergleicht den monoporter mit yak und ibex, naja und ich wollte wenigstens theoretisch nicht hinterherhengen...

das hatte zur folge, dass ich mir nocheinmal gedanken über die aufhängung der hinterrades machen musste (verhältniss radstand zur ladefläche), dabei erkannte ich den wirklichen vorteil der monoporterkonstruktion und ließ diese mit einfließen.
nicht nur gewichtsersparnisse sind zu erwarten, nein auch die ganze konstruktion vereinfacht sich.

kopfschmerzen bereitet mir zurzeit nur noch das scharnier und die spezielle nabe.
beim scharnier bin ich eventuell schon fündig geworden (http://www.robert-heringhaus.de/produkte_gerade.htm)
oder (http://www.vormann.com/onlinekatalog/scharniere/scharniere-104.htm)

die naben müsste man aus dem rollstuhlbedarf bekommen, da bin ich leider erst nur bei dt-swiss fündig geworden (http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=hubs.wheelchairdetail&id=17).
was sone nabe bei denen kostet kann man sich ja ausmalen

sven


----------



## tractor (10. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> eigentlich war ich ja schon kurz davor, die teile für den anhänger zu bestellen, wenn da nicht nochmal der blick auf www.kapege.de gewesen währe , peter vergleicht den monoporter mit yak und ibex, naja und ich wollte wenigstens theoretisch nicht hinterherhengen...



den Vergleich kannst in die Tonne, äh, also der ist nicht ganz vollständig und es werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Fast so als ob jemand mit einer Planierraupe Formel-1 Rennen fahren wollte und dann meckert, dass es trotz der hohen Leistung nicht zum Sieg reicht. Der fahrbare Bradco Baumhäcksler hat  900PS und ist trotzdem auf der Strasse langsam ......
Kein Wort über Reparaturmöglichkeiten unterwegs, wenn wirklich mal was bricht. Das Bild der MP-Gabel kennst du ja. CroMo hätte genüber Alu doch Vorteile.
Die Ladeplatte des MP verwindet sich bei "Belastung" sichtbar, ob die auf Dauer wirklich stabil bleibt? Zur Erinnerung: die erten Yaks sind auch hin und wieder mal zerbröselt - immerhin haben sie das Ding ständig weiterentwickelt
Das Rad kann trotz gleicher Reifendimension (bei Peters Lieger) wg. der Rollstuhlnabe nicht als Notrad verwendet werden
Nichts über den MP im Gelände
Der MP kann nicht umgedreht als Campingtisch verwendet werden
Zum Preis schreibt Peter schon mal gar nichts



> das hatte zur folge, dass ich mir nocheinmal gedanken über die aufhängung der hinterrades machen musste (verhältniss radstand zur ladefläche), dabei erkannte ich den wirklichen vorteil der monoporterkonstruktion und ließ diese mit einfließen.
> nicht nur gewichtsersparnisse sind zu erwarten, nein auch die ganze konstruktion vereinfacht sich.



das hast du dir schön theoretisch ausgedacht - hast du das auch alles Punkt für Punkt nachgerechnet? Mir kommen da doch erhebliche Zweifel  
Der MP hat vor allem einen Vorteil: er lässt sich sehr klein zusammenfalten, gut bei Bahn- oder Flugreisen. 
Alle übrigen Anforderungen erfüllt dein bisheriger Anhänger-Entwurf wesentlich besser.  
Beim Yak und Ibex kannst du das Bodengitter einfach heraustrennen (Flex) und mit Flachprofilen tiefer einhängen, falls du einen tieferen Schwerpunkt brauchst.
Umbau auf 20" Rad ist auch kein Problem, das habe ich kurz nach dem Kauf gemacht. Betrachtet man die Arbeit und Kosten für den UUmbau ist es doch noch ein weiter Weg bis zum MP, der dann aber noch den Nachteil der mangelhaften Geländeeignung hat.
Bei artgerechtem Einsatz eines Fully würde ich ernsthaft für den Kinderhänger von Wiesmann plädieren: Verdeck ab, Kindersitz raus und Gepäck   (Bierfass, Grill, Kalorien in schönster Form) rein



> kopfschmerzen bereitet mir zurzeit nur noch das scharnier und die spezielle nabe.
> beim scharnier bin ich eventuell schon fündig geworden (http://www.robert-heringhaus.de/produkte_gerade.htm)
> oder (http://www.vormann.com/onlinekatalog/scharniere/scharniere-104.htm)



und was verkraftet das Teil auf Dauer? Der Durchmesser des Lagerbolzens ist nicht besonders "dick", da die Krafteinleitung nur "einseitig" erfolgt müsste er im Vergleich zur zweiarmigen Schwinge eigentlich "dicker" ausfallen 



> die naben müsste man aus dem rollstuhlbedarf bekommen, da bin ich leider erst nur bei dt-swiss fündig geworden (http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=hubs.wheelchairdetail&id=17).
> was sone nabe bei denen kostet kann man sich ja ausmalen



Von Nichts kommt Nichts. Es gibt auch von dieser Nabenart "billige" Varianten, sieh dich mal bei Kinderanhängern im Baumarkt um. Was die taugen überlasse ich deiner Vorstellungskraft


----------



## MüsliFresser (12. Mai 2005)

> den Vergleich kannst in die Tonne, äh, also der ist nicht ganz vollständig und es werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.



du hast natürlich recht, peter vergisst doch noch eine paar wichtige punkte...



> das hast du dir schön theoretisch ausgedacht - hast du das auch alles Punkt für Punkt nachgerechnet? Mir kommen da doch erhebliche Zweifel



na klar, siehe angehängte grafik 
demach müssten so ca. 300 g rauspringen! aber viel entscheidener finde ich, dass der anteil an anzufertigenden bauteilen sinkt (vorallem an schwer anzufertigen rohrstößen) und  ein "laderaumzuwachs" von rund 10cm  (bei gleichbleibenden achsabstand).



> Bei artgerechtem Einsatz eines Fully würde ich ernsthaft für den Kinderhänger von Wiesmann plädieren: Verdeck ab, Kindersitz raus und Gepäck (Bierfass, Grill, Kalorien in schönster Form) rein



der singletrailer scheint eine schöne sache zu sein, nur stört ich mich die weit oben angreifende deichsel...



> und was verkraftet das Teil auf Dauer? Der Durchmesser des Lagerbolzens ist nicht besonders "dick", da die Krafteinleitung nur "einseitig" erfolgt müsste er im Vergleich zur zweiarmigen Schwinge eigentlich "dicker" ausfallen


das versuche ich gerade herrauszubekommen. also die scharniere die man im baumarkt findet, sind allesamt dafür nicht geeignet! ich glaube mitlerweile auch nicht mehr, dass ich etwas vernünftiges finde.
ein feinmechaniker meinte, ich könnte auch solch ein scharnier selber bauen (zwei platen + rohr + verschweißen)
naja, also viel halten, tu ich von dieser idee aber auch nicht!
werde mal ein paar skizzen zum theman "einarmgelenk" anfertigen, tendiere aber eher zur singleTRAILer version von wiesmann...

sven


----------



## MüsliFresser (13. Mai 2005)

guten morgen nochmal!

wie gesagt, hab mir jetzt mal gedanken über den scharnierersatz gemacht.

tja, ich hab leider das fachwort für solche lagerungen nicht parat, denn währe es eventuell einfacher zu verstehen 

ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.

gelagert wird wieder mit polyamid   .

achso, die exel-tabelle spuckt auch noch mal 70g weniger gegenüber der scharnierversion aus (natürlich alles nur theoretisch  )

edit: da hat sich n kleiner fehler in eingeschlichen   , sind 100g mehr gegenüber der scharnierversion (eigentlich egal, aber der vollstädigkeithalber...)

grüße,
sven


----------



## tractor (13. Mai 2005)

du wolltest wirklich eine 2-armige Schwinge aus Rohren mit D=35 bauen?   
Für eine statische Radlast von max 20kg?  
Da hätten 20mm locker ausgereicht, ich möchte sogar mal ganz kühn behaupten 15mm wären genug.
Die Einarmversion kann unter dem Strich eigentlich nicht leichter werden, da die Belastung linear (und was die Situation noch verschlimmert: um mehrere Ecken herum) aufgenommen wird - im Gegensatz zur flächigen Kraftaufnahme der Zweiarmversion, deren Radachse stabilisierender Bestandteil ist.

Weiterhin könntest du bei geschickter Auslegung in der 2-Arm-Version Deichsel und Schwinge als ein (nahezu) gleiches Bauteil ausführen, was den Bauaufwand zusätzlich vereinfacht: einziger Unterschied wäre die Anbringung des Lagerrohrs, horizontal an der Schwinge bzw. vertikal an der Deichsel. Die Ausfallenden könnte als Koppelaufnahmen und als Radaufnahme fungieren. 

Wie weit bist du mit den Koppelaufnahmen  der Deichsel?

Peter hat auch nicht die Verarbeitungsqualität verglichen, die BoBs sind im Laufe der Zeit zwar wesentlich besser geworden, reichen aber nicht an den MP heran. Was wiederum den hohen Kaufpreis etwas relativiert


----------



## MüsliFresser (13. Mai 2005)

> du wolltest wirklich eine 2-armige Schwinge aus Rohren mit D=35 bauen?



naja, reset-racing hat diese rohre a 6m, und der einfachheit halber hätte ich dann für deichsel und schwinge die gleichen rohre genommen...



> a hätten 20mm locker ausgereicht, ich möchte sogar mal ganz kühn behaupten 15mm wären genug.



wahrscheinlich, wenn ich mir so die standart stahl-gabeln anschaue...
währe mal interessant wie es mit den materialstärken soner gabel aussieht...



> Die Einarmversion kann unter dem Strich eigentlich nicht leichter werden, da die Belastung linear (und was die Situation noch verschlimmert: um mehrere Ecken herum) aufgenommen wird - im Gegensatz zur flächigen Kraftaufnahme der Zweiarmversion, deren Radachse stabilisierender Bestandteil ist.



rein mechanisch gesehen:
-die biegemomente werden von einem "dicken" rohr besser aufgenommen als von zwei parrallelen auf der biegeachse liegenden "dünneren" rohren gleichen flächenquerschnitts.
-anderseits ist dein argument der einseitigen belastung auch nicht ohne!

also, schei* auf die bessere biegemomentbelastung des einarmigen? 
lieber eine verbesserte flächenmäßige kraftverteilung?
auch wenn man dafür ein baar cm mehr achsabstand in kauf nehmen muss?



> Weiterhin könntest du bei geschickter Auslegung in der 2-Arm-Version Deichsel und Schwinge als ein (nahezu) gleiches Bauteil ausführen, was den Bauaufwand zusätzlich vereinfacht: einziger Unterschied wäre die Anbringung des Lagerrohrs, horizontal an der Schwinge bzw. vertikal an der Deichsel.



wie stellst du dir das vor? 
hinterradnabe-zugrad und nabe-hänger haben unterschiedliche achsbreiten.



> Die Ausfallenden könnte als Koppelaufnahmen und als Radaufnahme fungieren.


ich glaube das die herstellung der koppelaufnahme mehr arbeit kostet, als die für die ausfallenden hänger-nabe.



> Wie weit bist du mit den Koppelaufnahmen der Deichsel?


nur soweit wie auf der skizze zu sehen ist! die deichsel an sich steht eigentlich so schon fest!

einzige worüber ich mir 





> immer


 noch nicht einig bin, sind die einzelnen rohrdurchmesser (siehe tabelle)

sven


----------



## MüsliFresser (14. Mai 2005)

so, hab das mit den rohrdurchmessern nochmal überarbeitet und mit dem abgeglichen, was ich von reset-racing beziehen kann.

insgesamt müsste der hänger inklusive eines transportkorbes < 6kg wiegen.

weitere details folgen...

sven


----------



## tractor (15. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> insgesamt müsste der hänger inklusive eines transportkorbes < 6kg wiegen.



wenn der Transportkorb die Ladung nach hinten sichert UND bei Strassenfahrt wenig Federweg (Raderhebungskurve "senkrecht") wirksam ist, dann kann "Schwingenaufnahme" entfallen >>minus eine Lötverbindung (oder Rohr-Biegestelle) und minus 102,918575Gramm 
Genial, präzise Angaben und genaue Arbeit: exakt bis auf´s millionstel Gramm   

wenn es gelingt "Rahmenschwingelager" und "Schwingenlager" zu vertauschen, dann kann "Schwingenbrücke" entfallen


"Schwinge" besteht aus Ovalrohr? 
Gabelrohre sind normalerweise konisch (kreisrund, halbrund oder oval lieferbar), dabei wird nicht ein dünnes Rohr aufgeweitet sondern ein dickes Rohr zusammengetrieben. Genormt sind meist die Abmessungen 400lg, davon 320 konisch. D-Ausfallende 12,5 - 13, D-Krone 23 - 24 (bei Ovalrohr 28,6 x 16,4), Wandstärke bei hochwertigem Material  (NAW 50) 0,9 - 1,25, Gewicht pro Paar 320 - 520gr, bei CroMo ca. 300gr 

woher hattest du die Gewichtsangabe 200gr. für Ausfallenden (im Vergleich 2-  vers. 1-Rohr Schwinge)? da nur Vorderradausfaller benötigt werden scheint es doch sehr hoch gegriffen


----------



## MüsliFresser (15. Mai 2005)

> wenn der Transportkorb die Ladung nach hinten sichert UND bei Strassenfahrt wenig Federweg (Raderhebungskurve "senkrecht") wirksam ist, dann kann "Schwingenaufnahme" entfallen



das würde ja heißen, dass der hänger keine "geländefunktion" bestitzt? oder versteh ich jetzt was nicht?



> Genial, präzise Angaben und genaue Arbeit: exakt bis auf´s millionstel Gramm



ich bin student der tu-berlin, dort wird theoretisches fachwissen vermittelt (ein et-student im 7 sem. wusste nicht, wieviel Ampère eine standart haussicherung hat), daher ist mir das runden auf praxisgerechte kommastellen vollkommen unbekannt...  



> wenn es gelingt "Rahmenschwingelager" und "Schwingenlager" zu vertauschen, dann kann "Schwingenbrücke" entfallen



ich hab dazu mal ne skizze beigelegt! meintest du so eine lösung? wenn ja, würde ich lieber die brückenvariante vorziehen, da auch hier kein "platzgewinn" zu verzeichnen ist. 
der relativ kleine gewichtsvorteil wird meiner meinung nach mit viel aufwand 
erkauft.
(eine andere lösung ist mir jetzt auf die schnelle, um diese uhrzeit, nichtmehr eingefallen)



> Genormt sind meist die Abmessungen 400lg, davon 320 konisch



genau das macht mir sorgen! wenn ich jetzt das rohr auf der dickeren seite durchschneide, hab ich keine vernünftige möglichkeit mehr den schlauch verschiebbar dran zu befestigen (da konsich).
ein abschneiden auf der dünneren seite hätte den nachteil, dass die standart gabelausfallenden nicht mehr passen würden   



> woher hattest du die Gewichtsangabe 200gr. für Ausfallenden (im Vergleich 2- vers. 1-Rohr Schwinge)? da nur Vorderradausfaller benötigt werden scheint es doch sehr hoch gegriffen



ich hatte einfach bei meinen alten ausfallenden (aus 3mm stahl zugesägt) eine überschlagsrechnung des volumens vorgenommen...
aber natürlich viel zu viel 

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (18. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> das würde ja heißen, dass der hänger keine "geländefunktion" bestitzt? oder versteh ich jetzt was nicht?



da die Bodenunebenheiten auf der "Strasse" meistens weniger ausgeprägt sind, ist weniger Federweg erforderlich. Hierbei könnte die Abstimmung anders ausgelegt sein als in der "Geländefunktion", die selbstverständlich erhalten bleibt




> ich bin student der tu-berlin, dort wird theoretisches fachwissen vermittelt (ein et-student im 7 sem. wusste nicht, wieviel Ampère eine standart haussicherung hat), daher ist mir das runden auf praxisgerechte kommastellen vollkommen unbekannt...



ahja, der hoffnungsvolle akademische Nachwuchs...




> ich hab dazu mal ne skizze beigelegt! meintest du so eine lösung? wenn ja, würde ich lieber die brückenvariante vorziehen, da auch hier kein "platzgewinn" zu verzeichnen ist.



nö, meinte ich nicht, geht einfacher und mit Platzgewinn
ungefähr (aber bitte ohne den silberfarbenen Abstandshalter für das Schutzblech, um genau den ist die Schwinge zu lang und ohne das  Verbindungs-Gedöns zum Federelemt), also "Schwingenbrücke" übernimmt Funktion des Lagerggehäuses sieht das dann in etwa (leichte Änderungen sind nötig, da dein Hänger einen Einrohrrahmen hat) so aus:
www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad/HPV-Bilder/OlafSchultz/Einrad/p7230183_s.jpg
www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad/HPV-Bilder/OlafSchultz/Einrad/p7230185_s.jpg 




> der relativ kleine gewichtsvorteil wird meiner meinung nach mit viel aufwand erkauft.



mal kurz überschlagen und es sind noch gute 300gr. Übergewicht vorhanden



> genau das macht mir sorgen! wenn ich jetzt das rohr auf der dickeren seite durchschneide, hab ich keine vernünftige möglichkeit mehr den schlauch verschiebbar dran zu befestigen (da konsich).



ein konisches Klemmteil würde dieses Problem beseitigen



> ein abschneiden auf der dünneren seite hätte den nachteil, dass die standart gabelausfallenden nicht mehr passen würden



selbermachen

Hausaufgabe: Verbesserung der Seitensteifigkeit
Hilfsmittel: Gliedermassstab, Bohrmaschine mit Bohrer, Nieten oder Schrauben
Ablauf: Exkursion in nächstgelegenen Baumarkt, benötigtes Material beschaffen
Im Labor Gliedermassstab (vulgo: Zollstock) durch Ausbohren der Gelenknieten in Einzelteile zerlegen
Versuch 1: 4 Glieder werden mit passgenauen Nieten oder Schrauben an den vorhandenen Bohrungen zu einem Quadrat zusammengefügt
Versuch 2: entsprechend Versuch 1 werden 3 Glieder zu einem Dreieck zusammengefügt
Beobachte und Vergleiche
Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Fahrradrahmen, Gittermastkränen, Hochspannungsmasten und Eifelturm?

Wie sieht es denn so mit den Englischkenntnissen aus?
Dann versuch mal an dass Heft "Adventure Cyclist, May 2000" heran zu kommen. Ein gewisser John Schubert beschreibt dort unter "Encore for a heavyweight" sehr interessante Dinge. Solltest du dieses Heft nicht bekommen können, so gibt es -Oh Wunder! - genau diesen Artikel auch als PDF
wenn du "encore" in "Search" als Suchbegriff eingibst in 
www.adventurecycling.org/library/


----------



## MüsliFresser (18. Mai 2005)

> da die Bodenunebenheiten auf der "Strasse" meistens weniger ausgeprägt sind, ist weniger Federweg erforderlich. Hierbei könnte die Abstimmung anders ausgelegt sein als in der "Geländefunktion", die selbstverständlich erhalten bleibt



hmm, komm trotzdem nicht dahinter wie ich die schwingenaufnahme verschwinden lassen kann, ohne die geländefunktion zu beeinträchtigen...



> nö, meinte ich nicht, geht einfacher und mit Platzgewinn
> ungefähr (aber bitte ohne den silberfarbenen Abstandshalter für das Schutzblech, um genau den ist die Schwinge zu lang und ohne das Verbindungs-Gedöns zum Federelemt), also "Schwingenbrücke" übernimmt Funktion des Lagerggehäuses sieht das dann in etwa (leichte Änderungen sind nötig, da dein Hänger einen Einrohrrahmen hat) so aus:



auch eine sehr interessante konstruktion! sowas in der art hatte ich schon überlegt, nur ohne einen "zweirohrrahmen" find ich keine vernünftige lösung.
ausser: die schwingenachse ist an die schwingengabeln "geklemmt"
aber eine gute klemmung zu erreichen scheint mir nich einfach (werd ma den schlossermeister fragen)



> ein konisches Klemmteil würde dieses Problem beseitigen



dieses klemmteil müsste dann auch im druchmesser variabel sein...

zu den haussaufgaben!
sehe nur ein mögliches sinnvolles dreieck (skizze)
(aber waren mal ganz nette hausaufgeben, nur hab ich jetzt kein funktionierendes "doppelklappmeter"...)



> Wie sieht es denn so mit den Englischkenntnissen aus?


öhhm, naja...
es gibt ja noch das wörterbuch 

aber danke, ist schon am drucken 

sven


----------



## tractor (18. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, komm trotzdem nicht dahinter wie ich die schwingenaufnahme verschwinden lassen kann, ohne die geländefunktion zu beeinträchtigen...



nur Geduld, das wird schon. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. 




> auch eine sehr interessante konstruktion! sowas in der art hatte ich schon überlegt, nur ohne einen "zweirohrrahmen" find ich keine vernünftige lösung.
> ausser: die schwingenachse ist an die schwingengabeln "geklemmt"
> aber eine gute klemmung zu erreichen scheint mir nich einfach (werd ma den schlossermeister fragen)



ich vermute mal so ins blaue hinein, dass der gute Mann schmunzeln wird. Was spricht dagegen, die Karbon"bleche" durch Stahlteile (ausgeführt als Winkelprofile könnten sie zusätzlich als "Verdrehsicherung" für den Ladungsbehälter fungieren) zu ersetzen und diese am Hauptrahmenrohr zu befestigen?





> dieses klemmteil müsste dann auch im druchmesser variabel sein...



warum? 
Du willst doch nicht wirklich etwas rundes in etwas rundes klemmen?   
Erfordert einen viel zu hohen Aufwand um präzise zu funzen. Unter dem Vergrösserungsglas hast du bei D-Klemmschale grösser D-Schwingenrohr Berührung auf einer Linie, bei D-Klemmschale kleiner D-Schwingenrohr gibts ein Problem: es passt nicht.
Nimm mal ein Winkelprofil: da kannst du unterschiedliche Rohre hineinlegen, die Berührung erfolgt bei (fast) allen Rohr-Durchmessern an 2 Linien. Bei 2 gegenüberliegenden Winkelprofilen (die für den Klemmmechanismus erforderlich sind) erfolgt die Berührung demnach an 4 Linien, was für die Aufgabe ausreichend sein sollte



> zu den haussaufgaben!
> sehe nur ein mögliches sinnvolles dreieck (skizze)



genau das Dreieck war nicht gemeint, es ist übrigens eher kontraproduktiv, da es den Arbeitsaufwand unnötig erhöht und nicht viel zur gewünschten Problemlösung beiträgt.  
Da technische Problemlösungen meist ein Kompromis sind (aus weiss wird nicht schwarz sondern grau, die Tönung des grau ist entscheidend ): es gibt ja noch so eine ungefähre Zwischenform von Drei-und Viereck: Trapez ...

Gehe (auf der Skizze) jeweils etwas vor und - zurück, lese sorgfältig den PDF-Ausdruck ("...has been redesigned in a manner almost invisible...  these nuances tripple the fork´s rigidity. " etc.etc.) und du wirst es wissen


----------



## MüsliFresser (19. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> nur Geduld, das wird schon. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.



naja, ich hab ja zeit!
mal sehen wann ich die scheuklappen ablegen kann...
(gleicher schwingendrehpunkt ohne schwingenaufnahme.... hmmm)




> Was spricht dagegen, die Karbon"bleche" durch Stahlteile (ausgeführt als Winkelprofile könnten sie zusätzlich als "Verdrehsicherung" für den Ladungsbehälter fungieren) zu ersetzen und diese am Hauptrahmenrohr zu befestigen?



das hat jetzt (glaub ich) "klick" gemacht, siehe skizze...




> Nimm mal ein Winkelprofil: da kannst du unterschiedliche Rohre hineinlegen, die Berührung erfolgt bei (fast) allen Rohr-Durchmessern an 2 Linien. Bei 2 gegenüberliegenden Winkelprofilen (die für den Klemmmechanismus erforderlich sind) erfolgt die Berührung demnach an 4 Linien, was für die Aufgabe ausreichend sein sollte



oder so , aber meinst du nicht, dass man sich dann sorgen um druckstelle im rohr machen sollte ???



> genau das Dreieck war nicht gemeint, es ist übrigens eher kontraproduktiv, da es den Arbeitsaufwand unnötig erhöht und nicht viel zur gewünschten Problemlösung beiträgt.



was spricht gegen die dreiecklösung? aufjedenfall ist diese lösung seitenstabiler!



> Da technische Problemlösungen meist ein Kompromis sind (aus weiss wird nicht schwarz sondern grau, die Tönung des grau ist entscheidend )



das merk ich mir! sehr schön...



> : es gibt ja noch so eine ungefähre Zwischenform von Drei-und Viereck: Trapez ...



hmmm....



> Gehe (auf der Skizze) jeweils etwas vor und - zurück, lese sorgfältig den PDF-Ausdruck ("...has been redesigned in a manner almost invisible...  these nuances tripple the fork´s rigidity. " etc.etc.) und du wirst es wissen



meinst du jetzt die gabel des hängers?

also wenn ich den text richtig verstanden habe, ist die jetztige hängerentwicklung nicht gerade optimal (verdrehsteifigkeit). gerade die deichsellagerung ist nicht gerade das was man steif nennen könnte, vielleicht ist eine kombination aus korb und hänger (bob) doch die bessere wahl...

sven


----------



## tractor (19. Mai 2005)

> oder so , aber meinst du nicht, dass man sich dann sorgen um druckstelle im rohr machen sollte ???




nur wenn du die Verbindungsschrauben der beiden Klemmschalen überdimensionierst und/oder mit Gewalt anknallst




> was spricht gegen die dreiecklösung? aufjedenfall ist diese lösung seitenstabiler!




dagegen spricht der erhöhte Material- und Arbeitsaufwand. Die verbesserte Seitensteifigkeit würde Rohre geringeren Durchmessers ermöglichen, die aber ein geringeres vertikales Lastaufnahmevermögen haben. Oder du dimensionierst korrekt in Richtung vertikale Lasst und überdimensionierst in Richtung Seitensteifigkeit. Also einmal schwarz und einmal weiss. 
Dickeres Einzelrohr wäre mehrfach grau.   




> meinst du jetzt die gabel des hängers?




die meinte ich auch. In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich nochmals auf den PDF-Ausdruck,  bes. auf die Erläuterungen von Philip Novotny - dort wird von "tripple rigidity" gesprochen.
Bleibt immer noch ein Viereck, das es zu optimieren (leichter und gleichzeitig stabiler   ) gilt, die letzte Skizze buche besser als "Zeichenübung" oder "um-zig-Ecken-herum-Erfahrung" (das entspricht in etwa einem 135 PS Automotor mit angeflanschten 12V 100kW Generator und 12V-240V Trafo zur E-Energieversorgung eines Hauses mit 12V Geräten)  ab...
Vorschlag: Bleche (mit Bohrung für Lagerrohr) links und rechts an Hauptrohr (an neutraler Zone anschweissen/-löten), "Brücke" rechts und links mit "Lager-Buchsen" versehen, Lagerrohr (L= Abstand Bleche -1), zwei Unterlegscheiben  und eine durchgehende Schraube M6 mit Stoppmutter. Mehr nicht.



> also wenn ich den text richtig verstanden habe, ist die jetztige hängerentwicklung nicht gerade optimal (verdrehsteifigkeit). gerade die deichsellagerung ist nicht gerade das was man steif nennen könnte, vielleicht ist eine kombination aus korb und hänger (bob) doch die bessere wahl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MüsliFresser (19. Mai 2005)

nabend!



			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> nur wenn du die Verbindungsschrauben der beiden Klemmschalen überdimensionierst und/oder mit Gewalt anknallst



hab ich mir im nachhinnein auch so überlegt! zudem hängt es ja auch noch von der länge des u-profils ab...



> dagegen spricht der erhöhte Material- und Arbeitsaufwand. Die verbesserte Seitensteifigkeit würde Rohre geringeren Durchmessers ermöglichen, die aber ein geringeres vertikales Lastaufnahmevermögen haben. Oder du dimensionierst korrekt in Richtung vertikale Lasst und überdimensionierst in Richtung Seitensteifigkeit. Also einmal schwarz und einmal weiss.
> Dickeres Einzelrohr wäre mehrfach grau.



und wenn die rohre für den dreieckrahmen oval sind bekommt man ein schönes weiss! 
hab das jetzt nochmal genauer überschlagen:
nachteile:
-mehrgewicht von ca. 200g (skizze)
-mehr bauaufwand

vorteile:
-wesentlich bessere kraftverteilung bei momenten um die schwingenaufnahme 
-leichtere montage eines transportkorbs etc...



> die meinte ich auch. In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich nochmals auf den PDF-Ausdruck,  bes. auf die Erläuterungen von Philip Novotny - dort wird von "tripple rigidity" gesprochen.
> Bleibt immer noch ein Viereck, das es zu optimieren (leichter und gleichzeitig stabiler   ) gilt



bin dabei die gabel auf monoporter/bob niveau hin zu optimieren...



> , die letzte Skizze buche besser als "Zeichenübung" oder "um-zig-Ecken-herum-Erfahrung" (das entspricht in etwa einem 135 PS Automotor mit angeflanschten 12V 100kW Generator und 12V-240V Trafo zur E-Energieversorgung eines Hauses mit 12V Geräten)  ab...



eigentlich stört mich nur der trafo...
naja und die leistung ist ein wenig übertrieben 



> Vorschlag: Bleche (mit Bohrung für Lagerrohr) links und rechts an Hauptrohr (an neutraler Zone anschweissen/-löten), "Brücke" rechts und links mit "Lager-Buchsen" versehen, Lagerrohr (L= Abstand Bleche -1), zwei Unterlegscheiben  und eine durchgehende Schraube M6 mit Stoppmutter. Mehr nicht.



sorry, aber ich blicks nicht. hab dazu mal ne skizze gemacht (sicht von hinten auf den hänger), sieht irgendwie n bissl wie die ncc 1701-a aus 




> Oft wird nach dem Entwurfstadium erst durch umfangreiche Benutzung von Prototypen bzw. ersten Serien (Bananenprodukte reifen beim Kunden = moderne Automobile) eine optimierte Form gefunden.



die bezeichnung bananenprodukt gefällt mir sehr gut!

sven


----------



## ritzelflitzer (20. Mai 2005)

Jungs, damit ihr in "Berlin und Umgebung" nicht so alleine mit dem Thema seit, habe ich mir erlaubt dieses Thema zu verschieben.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## tractor (20. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hab das jetzt nochmal genauer überschlagen:
> nachteile:
> -mehrgewicht von ca. 200g (skizze)



mindestens und erheblich (auch wenn du nicht in Serie fertigen willst - ich würde lieber die Zeit sinnvoller nutzen und z.B. ein Bier trinken) 




> -mehr bauaufwand
> 
> vorteile:
> -wesentlich bessere kraftverteilung bei momenten um die schwingenaufnahme



ist das nicht overkill -die Belastung beträgt statisch 20kg???



> -leichtere montage eines transportkorbs etc...



hinfällig bei praxisgerechter Ausführung der Schwingenaufnahme, s.u.



> eigentlich stört mich nur der trafo...
> naja und die leistung ist ein wenig übertrieben



schön wär´s: schon mal versucht 100kW mit 135PS anzutreiben? dann hättest du Wirkungsgrad 100%  



> sorry, aber ich blicks nicht. hab dazu mal ne skizze gemacht (sicht von hinten auf den hänger), sieht irgendwie n bissl wie die ncc 1701-a aus



sieht aus wie wer?

ist doch schon mal ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wenn dann noch die Brücke kürzer wird, etwa wie D-Hauptrohr, im Bereich Reifen (Schwalbe Big Apple B=60) auf ausreichende Freigängigkeit achten
die Bleche kürzer und vielleicht zusammengefasst zu einem U-Profil ...


----------



## MüsliFresser (20. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> mindestens und erheblich (auch wenn du nicht in Serie fertigen willst - ich würde lieber die Zeit sinnvoller nutzen und z.B. ein Bier trinken)



oder schokodoppelkekse in milch dippen 



> ist das nicht overkill -die Belastung beträgt statisch 20kg???



die nutzlast muss nach obenhin korregiert werden, 30kg werden doch von nöten sein... (ok, ist vielleicht trotzdem overkill)




> schön wär´s: schon mal versucht 100kW mit 135PS anzutreiben? dann hättest du Wirkungsgrad 100%



so hatte ich mir das noch nicht überlegt, naja mit antriebstechnik hatte ich ja noch nichts am hut....




> sieht aus wie wer?



ich häts dir zugetraut...
google -> bild -> ncc 1701-a



> ist doch schon mal ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wenn dann noch die Brücke kürzer wird, etwa wie D-Hauptrohr, im Bereich Reifen (Schwalbe Big Apple B=60) auf ausreichende Freigängigkeit achten
> die Bleche kürzer und vielleicht zusammengefasst zu einem U-Profil



hmm...
reifen dicke 60mm + links und rechts min. 5mm abstand zur schwinge (wegen speichenbruch) + 2* 17mm für die schwingen = 104 mm. und jetzt eine brücke mit vielleicht 70mm breite => siehe skizze

also irgendwie bin ich von der blechidee noch nicht überzeugt, gründe: 
-2mm blech ist denk ich mal die mindest stärke => schwer
-die bleche lasse sich leicht biegen
-keine platzersparniss

(werd mal ne runder drüber fahren , schönes wetter...)

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (22. Mai 2005)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, damit ihr in "Berlin und Umgebung" nicht so alleine mit dem Thema seit, habe ich mir erlaubt dieses Thema zu verschieben.
> 
> Ritzelflitzer



sehr freundlich von dir, zusätzliches Wissen ist immer hilfreich.


----------



## MüsliFresser (23. Mai 2005)

guten morgen!

so, ich glaub jetzt ist der "cent" gefallen...

hab mir die letzten tage mal das eine oder andere kinderrad angeschaut, mein got, der dreieckshänger währe ein totaler panzer   , oder anders wenn ich kinderfahrräder bauen würde, hätte die immer n nettes kraftraining   

also hab ich mir nochmal gedanken über die schwingenaufnahme gemacht (ohne dein zaunpfahlwinken währe ich wohl nicht drauf gekommen), und eine neue aufnahme gefunden (skizze)...

ich find das so garnicht mal schlecht, gewicht des u-stücks liegt so bei 200g (2mm materialstärke), und insgesamt könnte der hängerrahmen vielleicht auf 1800g kommen, wenn man jetzt noch laufrad (1200g) und korb (1000g) dazu addiert kommt man auf ein gesamtgewicht von 4000g.
worüber ich mir allerdings schon wieder extreme sorgen mache, bob und mono wiegen weitaus mehr, kann dann mein hänger überhaubt noch für 30kg nutzlast funktionieren   
oder sind die anderen konstruktionen so überdimensioniert???

sven


----------



## tractor (23. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen!
> 
> so, ich glaub jetzt ist der "cent" gefallen...



besser spät als nie   



> hab mir die letzten tage mal das eine oder andere kinderrad angeschaut, mein got, der dreieckshänger währe ein totaler panzer   , oder anders wenn ich kinderfahrräder bauen würde, hätte die immer n nettes kraftraining



es ist immer auch eine Frage des Standpunktes oder des Blickwinkels ...



> also hab ich mir nochmal gedanken über die schwingenaufnahme gemacht (ohne dein zaunpfahlwinken währe ich wohl nicht drauf gekommen), und eine neue aufnahme gefunden (skizze)...



na also, es geht doch.   



> ich find das so garnicht mal schlecht, gewicht des u-stücks liegt so bei 200g (2mm materialstärke), und insgesamt könnte der hängerrahmen vielleicht auf 1800g kommen, wenn man jetzt noch laufrad (1200g) und korb (1000g) dazu addiert kommt man auf ein gesamtgewicht von 4000g.




das ist auch gar nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Wenn niemand hinschaut ((und nur dann!) darfst du dir stolz selber auf die Schulter klopfen. Fehlt eben  noch die Umsetzung von der Zeichnung in die wirkliche Welt.
Wenn du noch um einige Ecken weiter schaust, wirst du merken, dass das erst der Anfang ist. Es gibt viel zu tun ....




> worüber ich mir allerdings schon wieder extreme sorgen mache, bob und mono wiegen weitaus mehr, kann dann mein hänger überhaubt noch für 30kg nutzlast funktionieren
> oder sind die anderen konstruktionen so überdimensioniert???



auch hier ist es eine Frage des Standpunktes oder Blickwinkels. Es kommt nur darauf an was (du transportieren), wo (du fahren), wie (schnell du fahren)  und wie (lange  du es nutzen) willst.
Eine Möglichkeit es herauszufinden wäre der tägliche Gebrauch, eine Andere (v.a. Schnellere) der Test auf einem Prüfstand.

Lila Kühe wird deine Konstruktion nicht tragen, aber für blaue Schafe (Blauschaf Bonk) sollte es reichen.


----------



## MüsliFresser (24. Mai 2005)

> das ist auch gar nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Wenn niemand hinschaut ((und nur dann!) darfst du dir stolz selber auf die Schulter klopfen. Fehlt eben  noch die Umsetzung von der Zeichnung in die wirkliche Welt.
> Wenn du noch um einige Ecken weiter schaust, wirst du merken, dass das erst der Anfang ist. Es gibt viel zu tun ....


hat keiner gesehen 
du sprichst es an, die umsetzung! langsam denk ich doch es ist an der zeit das projekt in die realität zu setzten...
zumal der sommer immer näher kommt, und ich den hänger DIESES jahr schon benutzten wollte.



> Eine Möglichkeit es herauszufinden wäre der tägliche Gebrauch, eine Andere (v.a. Schnellere) der Test auf einem Prüfstand.



das könnte teuer werden...



> Lila Kühe wird deine Konstruktion nicht tragen, aber für blaue Schafe (Blauschaf Bonk) sollte es reichen.



meinst du das (anhang)
jetzt frag ich mich, hast du son ding zuhause stehen? wer brauch blaue schaffe?
und eigentlich am interessantesten ist: wieviel wiegt son scharf???

werd mich jetzt an die auslegung der der deichselkuplung und die optimierung der deichsel machen...

sven

ps: ich wusst garnich das die ma in berlin waren, naja is ja ne große stadt...


----------



## MüsliFresser (24. Mai 2005)

hab mir nochmal was zu deichsel überlegt.

was hälst du von einer "zweistrebendeichsel" (skizze), 
vorteil: 
-bessere kraftverteilung
-engere biegeradien möglich
-einfacheres biegen
-durch den geringeren rohrdurchmesser bekommt man weniger probleme mit dem zugrad (bei mir würden unter umständen probleme mit der scheibenbremsaufnahme entstehen)

nachteil:
mehr bauaufwand
mehrgewicht (ca. 50g)

verbauen würd ich sitzstreben die konisch ausfallen von 16mm auf 12 mm mit einer wandstärke von 0,7mm

sven


----------



## tractor (25. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir nochmal was zu deichsel überlegt.
> 
> was hälst du von einer "zweistrebendeichsel" (skizze)



wie soll das von oben aussehen? Tipp: "Encore ..."



> vorteil:
> -bessere kraftverteilung
> -engere biegeradien möglich
> -einfacheres biegen



soweit stimme ich dir zu. Als Nachteil sehe ich nur den Mehraufwand, da du jede der 4 halb-U-Form Streben einzeln an das senkrechte Rohr löten oder schweissen musst. Bei konventionellen Rundrohr bräuchtest du nur 2 U-Form Rohre befestigen
Natürlich wirst du nicht wirklich die "U-Form" wählen, sondern eher zum angenäherten "A" tendieren ("Encore..." verweist auf dreifache Steifigkeit) 



> -durch den geringeren rohrdurchmesser bekommt man weniger probleme mit dem zugrad (bei mir würden unter umständen probleme mit der scheibenbremsaufnahme entstehen)



nicht zwangsläufig, es kommt dabei auch auf die Gestaltung der Kupplungsaufnahmen an



> verbauen würd ich sitzstreben die konisch ausfallen von 16mm auf 12 mm mit einer wandstärke von 0,7mm



sollte machbar sein, Einschränkungen s.o..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MüsliFresser (29. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll das von oben aussehen? Tipp: "Encore ..."



so wie die pob-deichsel 

hab sie mir mal genauer angeschaut, sieht so aus wie auf der angehängten skizze. leider hab ich mir den biegeradius nicht notiert...
aber 42mm sollten machbar sein (*immernochjemandenmitbiegeerfahrungensuch*: biegeradius zu wandstärke/durchmesser).




> soweit stimme ich dir zu. Als Nachteil sehe ich nur den Mehraufwand, da du jede der 4 halb-U-Form Streben einzeln an das senkrechte Rohr löten oder schweissen musst. Bei konventionellen Rundrohr bräuchtest du nur 2 U-Form Rohre befestigen



so sinds auch nur noch zwei rohre (wandstärke 0,8mm) die gebogen werden müssen (leider nicht mehr konisch zulaufend)

zum thema "hacken und seine befestigung an den schnellspanner" ist mir nichts besseres als die bob-version eingefallen (ist meiner ansicht nach die einfachste lösung). 
ist 4mm materialstärke bob entsprechend?

dafür hab ich mir noch was zum thema "anwinkeln des hauptrohres gemacht", man könnte das hauptrohr auch leicht nach oben biegen...
vorteil:
-durch die "biegung" entsteht eine bessere kraftverteilung beim bremsen (das hauptrohr federt mit)
-die last hat einen tieferen schwerpunkt

nachteil:
-mehr bauaufwand

sven


----------



## tractor (30. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> so wie die pob-deichsel
> 
> hab sie mir mal genauer angeschaut, sieht so aus wie auf der angehängten skizze.



sieht doch gut aus, fast wie das Original    ich geh gleich mal die Dimensionen vergleichen



> ts besseres als die bob-version eingefallen (ist meiner ansicht nach die einfachste lösung).
> ist 4mm materialstärke bob entsprechend?



Nö, die Platten sind dicker. Weiter oben hab ich die mal gepostet, müssten etwas über 5mm sein. Dabei scheint noch nicht mal die Stabilität das Problem zu sein. Du musst bei 4mm schon mit einiger Präzision die Splintlöcher bohren, bei D-Splint=2 blieben noch 1mm Wandstärke an jeder Seite. Vertrauen in die eigenen Bohrkünste ist was Feines.... 
Vermeide ein Sackloch, d.h. das Ende des montierten Splintes sollte sichtbar sein. Dadurch wird Verschmutzung weniger Ärger machen, das Querloch am Ende der Splintbohrung in deiner Skizze erfüllt diese Forderung 



> man könnte das hauptrohr auch leicht nach oben biegen...
> vorteil:
> -durch die "biegung" entsteht eine bessere kraftverteilung beim bremsen (das hauptrohr federt mit)



gleichen Effekt hätte Steuerrohr und Hauptrohr aus einem Stück gebogen



> -die last hat einen tieferen schwerpunkt



Überflüssig bei verstellbarer Federung


----------



## MüsliFresser (30. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, die Platten sind dicker. Weiter oben hab ich die mal gepostet, müssten etwas über 5mm sein.



hmm, hab schon alles überflogen, aber nichts gefunden, nur den rollendurchmesser...



> Dabei scheint noch nicht mal die Stabilität das Problem zu sein. Du musst bei 4mm schon mit einiger Präzision die Splintlöcher bohren, bei D-Splint=2 blieben noch 1mm Wandstärke an jeder Seite. Vertrauen in die eigenen Bohrkünste ist was Feines....



da ist was dran , auch bei 5mm wirds n toller spass! ich glaub ich werd das irgendwie mit der drehbank machen...



> Vermeide ein Sackloch, d.h. das Ende des montierten Splintes sollte sichtbar sein. Dadurch wird Verschmutzung weniger Ärger machen, das Querloch am Ende der Splintbohrung in deiner Skizze erfüllt diese Forderung



hab ich doch! der kreis am ende der splintführung soll ein senkrechtes loch darstellen, da kommt jeder dreck raus...



> gleichen Effekt hätte Steuerrohr und Hauptrohr aus einem Stück gebogen



bei dem rohrdurchmesser ist aber ein so enger biegeradius leider nicht möglich, deshalb evt. vorbiegen.
fragt sich nur ob sich ein biegeradius von 1m da überhaupt bemerkbar macht...
und unter 1m möchte ich nicht gehen, das material ist so schon dort am stärksten belastet...

sven


----------



## tractor (30. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, hab schon alles überflogen, aber nichts gefunden, nur den rollendurchmesser...



du warst dicht dran, ganz in der Nähe steht auch: 5,1mm 




> hab ich doch! der kreis am ende der splintführung soll ein senkrechtes loch darstellen, da kommt jeder dreck raus...



is ja gut. Letzten Teilsatz nicht gelesen??    
Etwas zur Entspannung. www.cyclelogicpress.com//CA/00Canada.html

"Travelling light" "...only the barest essentials..."



> bei dem rohrdurchmesser ist aber ein so enger biegeradius leider nicht möglich, deshalb evt. vorbiegen.
> fragt sich nur ob sich ein biegeradius von 1m da überhaupt bemerkbar macht...
> und unter 1m möchte ich nicht gehen, das material ist so schon dort am stärksten belastet...



BoB hatte seinerzeit beim COZ keine Probleme damit, die waren an anderer Stelle


----------



## MüsliFresser (30. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> du warst dicht dran, ganz in der Nähe steht auch: 5,1mm



hab meine brille wieder gefunden...



> is ja gut. Letzten Teilsatz nicht gelesen??


irgendwie beschleicht mich das gefühl, dass das vorhin noch nicht da stand   



> Etwas zur Entspannung. www.cyclelogicpress.com//CA/00Canada.html
> 
> "Travelling light" "...only the barest essentials..."



wenn ich meine freundin mitnehme, brauch ich auch son hänger...




> BoB hatte seinerzeit beim COZ keine Probleme damit, die waren an anderer Stelle



interessant, wusste nichtmal das der coz exestiert! warum haben die das konzept aufgegeben?
schwachstellen beim coz?

sven


----------



## tractor (31. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie beschleicht mich das gefühl, dass das vorhin noch nicht da stand



ich hab zwar einen Tippfehler korrigiert, aber.. es steht ganz deutlich im Zitat  in deinem Beitrag zu lesen  





> wenn ich meine freundin mitnehme, brauch ich auch son hänger...



da muss die Liebe zu Ihr doch sehr stark und echt sein   sei beruhigt, das wird praxisgerechter    mit der Zeit




> interessant, wusste nichtmal das der coz exestiert! warum haben die das konzept aufgegeben?
> schwachstellen beim coz?



war schwerer als der Yak und aus HiTen (so einer Art verbesserter Bau-) Stahl, die Transportbox trug zum hohen Gewicht bei. In der ersten Serie gab es Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen und an der zerlegbaren Verbindung der Rahmenhälften.
Die verbesserte zweite Serie (ab 2001: Rahmen geändert, Verbindung Rahmenhälften verstärkt, gleiches Rad wie Yak, neue Splinte) litt vermutrlich noch unter dem schlechten Image der ersten Serie und wurde teilweise für US$ 99,- verramscht. 
Vermutlich wegen der geringen Nachfrage wurde die Produktion eingestellt und der Ibex entwickelt.


----------



## MüsliFresser (31. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab zwar einen Tippfehler korrigiert, aber.. es steht ganz deutlich im Zitat  in deinem Beitrag zu lesen


ich sach nischt mehr   



> In der ersten Serie gab es Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen und an der zerlegbaren Verbindung der Rahmenhälften.


das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...




> litt vermutrlich noch unter dem schlechten Image der ersten Serie und wurde teilweise für US$ 99,- verramscht.


schade eigentlich...

aus verlässlicher quelle hab ich erfahren, dass ich mit der "bauernmethode" wohl keine biegeradien unter 7xd hinbekommen werde, ich benötige aber biegeradien von 4xd   

nun hab ich mir überlegt, man könnte ja eine pressform aus presspan herstellen, in die man das rohr dann mithilfe von schraubzwingen hineinzieht (skizze). die negativform müsste natürlich zusätlich versteift werden...

sven


----------



## tractor (31. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...
> 
> schade eigentlich...




das Tollste: jetzt, wo sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden, kosten sie richtig Geld, z.B. bei ebay werden dafür horrende Summen geboten



> aus verlässlicher quelle hab ich erfahren, dass ich mit der "bauernmethode" wohl keine biegeradien unter 7xd hinbekommen werde, ich benötige aber biegeradien von 4xd
> 
> nun hab ich mir überlegt, man könnte ja eine pressform aus presspan herstellen, in die man das rohr dann mithilfe von schraubzwingen hineinzieht (skizze). die negativform müsste natürlich zusätlich versteift werden...



mit der Bauernmethode vielleicht nicht...
nimm statt Pressspan besser Grauguss, statt der 20 Schraubzwingen erleichtern hydraulische Wagenheber die Arbeit erheblich. Zuviel Aufwand? - eine geeignete Rohrbiegevorrichtung, etwas Schmieröl oder -fett ....


----------



## MüsliFresser (31. Mai 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> das Tollste: jetzt, wo sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden, kosten sie richtig Geld, z.B. bei ebay werden dafür horrende Summen geboten


die spinnen die römer   



> mit der Bauernmethode vielleicht nicht...
> nimm statt Pressspan besser Grauguss, statt der 20 Schraubzwingen erleichtern hydraulische Wagenheber die Arbeit erheblich.


du meinst sowas im anhang?



> Zuviel Aufwand? - eine geeignete Rohrbiegevorrichtung, etwas Schmieröl oder -fett ....


ich werd doch nochmal in der werkstadt vorbeischauen...

ansonsten, müsste der hänger soweit auf dem papier fertiggestellt sein!
oder?

sven


----------



## tractor (31. Mai 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst sowas im anhang?



Bingo, wenn dann noch die beiden Gegenhalter als (genutete) Rollen ausgeführt werden....



> ansonsten, müsste der hänger soweit auf dem papier fertiggestellt sein!
> oder?




richtig, auf dem Papier gibts allerhöchstens nur noch Kleinkram, damit kannst du dich auch im kommenden Winter beschäftigen. Keine noch so ausführliche Theorie kann die Praxis ersetzen
Jetzt wird es Zeit sich mit der realen Welt zu beschäftigen - sonst kommt und geht der Sommer und wir diskutieren  immer noch  

"Genug der Worte, lasst Ergebnisse sehen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo

da ich mich nicht ganz durchgelesen habe    man verzeih mir bitte   

wie wäre es mit Leggero aus der Schweiz ich habe den (Leggero Classico) und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden 

er wiegt ca 11 kg und hat eine Belastbarkeit von mehr als 70kg (angegebene Nutzlast ist 60 kg)

solltest du mal in betracht ziehen gibt es gut gebraucht bei ebay 

neue Moderne Deichsel (mit neuen verschluß) gibt es über Leggero zum nachrüsten  

bevor ich es vergesse den Classico gibt es bei Leggero nicht mehr nur über ebay

aber die E-Teile gibt es noch ca 10 jahre   

MFG


----------



## MüsliFresser (1. Juni 2005)

Hot Carrot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> da ich mich nicht ganz durchgelesen habe    man verzeih mir bitte


es sei dir verziehen   

und danke für den tip!

aber:
gesucht ist ein leichter (weniger 6kg) voll offroadtauglicher reiseanhänger mit einer nutzlast von max. 30kg (campingausrüstung, klamotten etc).
daher kommen nur bob yak/ibex, weber monoporter oder ähnliches in frage...
oder eben der selbstbau   

gestern abend hab ich die deichsel auf praxistaugliche mm gerundet.
heut werd ich in die werkstadt watscheln, und nochmal den meißter stressen...   

sven


----------



## MüsliFresser (2. Juni 2005)

heute war ich mal unterwegs, und hab mal die schlosserein um mich herum abgeklappert.  eine schlossererei verwies mich dann zu einer lkw/anhängerwerkstadt. der cheff dort war sehr umgänglich und bot mir an, die rohre zu biegen  
also das problem für die deichselrohre ist damit gelöst  

jetzt steht nur noch die ausarbeitung der schwingenaufnahme an.
achso, welche materialstärke soll denn nun das u-stück haben, 2mm oder doch besser 3mm?

sven


----------



## tractor (2. Juni 2005)

nimm mal´n Stück Draht (Büroklammer) und versuche es zwischen den Fingern zu verbiegen: langes Stück ist sehr flexibel, 5mm kurzes Stück nicht -bei gleicher Kraft und bei gleicher Materialstärke /-eigenschaften

...manchmal kommt es tatsächlich auf die (wirksame) Länge an

dann kommt es noch auf die FormGestaltung an, Sicken helfen ungemein es zu stabilisieren, dito an die grossen Bohrungen angepresste Kragen.

Dann wär da noch die Länge der Basis, mit der es am Hauptrohr befestigt wird  (neutrale Zone in Hauptbelastungsrichtung beachten), von der Seite gesehen sollte es wie ein "A" aussehen, oben an der Spitze die Lagerung der Schwinge
Schwingenlagerbreite etwas kürzer als D-Hauptrohr, um auch hier eine möglichst angenäherte Dreieckform zu erhalten


----------



## MüsliFresser (2. Juni 2005)

also heute sprichst du in rätseln (echt schwer zu verstehen was du meinst, ohne eine jegliche skizze) 
(ja, ich weis, wer MEIN geschreibsel versteht, hat eigentlich auch "einstein" als zweiten nachnamen verdient)



			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> nimm mal´n Stück Draht (Büroklammer) und versuche es zwischen den Fingern zu verbiegen: langes Stück ist sehr flexibel, 5mm kurzes Stück nicht -bei gleicher Kraft und bei gleicher Materialstärke /-eigenschaften
> 
> ...manchmal kommt es tatsächlich auf die (wirksame) Länge an


gut, also 2mm materialstärke? (spart arbeit und gewicht) 




> dann kommt es noch auf die FormGestaltung an, Sicken helfen ungemein es zu stabilisieren, dito an die grossen Bohrungen angepresste Kragen.


sicke = "beule" ?, aber wo soll ich den sicken anbringen, ohne den arbeitsaufwand erheblich in die höhe zu setzen
einen kragen an die großen bohrungen, hmmm? sowas wie einen gebördelten rand? erhöht den arbeitsaufwand auch erheblich...




> Dann wär da noch die Länge der Basis, mit der es am Hauptrohr befestigt wird  (neutrale Zone in Hauptbelastungsrichtung beachten),


meinst du jetzt die fläche, die das hauptrohr über dem u-stück einnimmt?
und wo ist jetzt hier eine neutrale fläche? 
das schon von mir als ausparung vorgesehende oval?



> von der Seite gesehen sollte es wie ein "A" aussehen, oben an der Spitze die Lagerung der Schwinge


also wenn ich von hinten draufschau seh ich ein umgedrehtes "A", meinst du das? 
oder meinst du die seitenansicht des hängers, da könnt das u-stück evt auch die form eines "A" annhemen (hätte die gleiche wirkung wie konische rohre, zb. kettenstreben, gabeln etc...)



> Schwingenlagerbreite etwas kürzer als D-Hauptrohr, um auch hier eine möglichst angenäherte Dreieckform zu erhalten


dann rücken die (zum hänger gerichteten) schwingenenden ja noch näher zusammen -> das hängerrad müsste noch weiter nach "hinten" weichen??? währe dem ibex schon sehr ähnlich!

soll ich jetzt die bisherigen überlegen zum u-stück vom tisch schieben   

hab die mase des hauptrohr jetzt auf 35*0,8mm festgelegt (vorher 40,7*0,7), ist leichter zu biegen, preiswerter, und (ganz wichtig) spart 15g...
und ausreichen sollte es auch (vergleich kinderfahrad, monoporter)

sven


----------



## tractor (3. Juni 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> also heute sprichst du in rätseln (echt schwer zu verstehen was du meinst, ohne eine jegliche skizze)
> (ja, ich weis, wer MEIN geschreibsel versteht, hat eigentlich auch "einstein" als zweiten nachnamen verdient)



lösen von Rätseln trainiert das Denkvermögen 




> gut, also 2mm materialstärke? (spart arbeit und gewicht)



und erleichtert den Löt- oder Schweissvorgang





> sicke = "beule" ?, aber wo soll ich den sicken anbringen, ohne den arbeitsaufwand erheblich in die höhe zu setzen
> einen kragen an die großen bohrungen, hmmm? sowas wie einen gebördelten rand? erhöht den arbeitsaufwand auch erheblich...



hehe, nur Barbaren reden von "Beule" wenn Umformungstechniker mit Sachverstand die strukturelle Belastbarkeit durch geeignete Massnahmen erhöhen. 

Kragen an die Löcher kannst du z.B. durch Kegel (negativ und passendes Positiv) mit durchgehender Schraube ganz einfach fabrizieren.

keine Arbeit = kein Erfolg





> meinst du jetzt die fläche, die das hauptrohr über dem u-stück einnimmt?
> und wo ist jetzt hier eine neutrale fläche?
> das schon von mir als ausparung vorgesehende oval?



Belastung grösstes wenn fahren mit Tempo schnelles in Schlagloch tiefes (oder über Bodenerhebung hohe)  mit Ladung schwere.
Kuckst du von Seite auf Anhänger deiniges, nimmst du (in Gedanken) Rad von Hänger und hebst du es hoch: entsteht Druck auf Kante obere von Rahmenrohr  hauptsächliches und Zug an Kante untere. Passiert nichts in Bereich mittiges. Wo passiert nix is neutral. 

Vergleichst du auch mit Verhältnisse bei Gabel von Vorderad 




> also wenn ich von hinten draufschau seh ich ein umgedrehtes "A", meinst du das?
> oder meinst du die seitenansicht des hängers, da könnt das u-stück evt auch die form eines "A" annhemen (hätte die gleiche wirkung wie konische rohre, zb. kettenstreben, gabeln etc...)



- das heisst, die Lagerung ist breit und stabil, aber die Basis, an der es montiert ist, ist schmal...
- ah, kann es sein, das da etwas aus der Dämmerung auftaucht?

Stell dir mal die grossen Dinger aus Sandstein vor, die vor einigen Tausend Jahren am Nil bei Gizeh erbaut wurden - die sehen von jeder Seite wie ein "A" aus und nicht wie ein "V". Was denkst du, warum haben die das damals so gemacht?




> dann rücken die (zum hänger gerichteten) schwingenenden ja noch näher zusammen -> das hängerrad müsste noch weiter nach "hinten" weichen??? währe dem ibex schon sehr ähnlich!


 
> warum müssen sie unbedingt auseinander stehen?
> könntest du durch leichte Biegung kompensieren
> womit das Konzept des Ibex bestätigt wird?? 



> soll ich jetzt die bisherigen überlegen zum u-stück vom tisch schieben



nö, nicht zwangsläufig. 
Überdenken der eigenen Gedanken hat aber noch nie geschadet



> hab die mase des hauptrohr jetzt auf 35*0,8mm festgelegt (vorher 40,7*0,7), ist leichter zu biegen, preiswerter, und (ganz wichtig) spart 15g...
> und ausreichen sollte es auch (vergleich kinderfahrad, monoporter)



nunja, das ist doch mal was.

Nochmal: in der langen Zeit, in der wir hier diskutieren hättest du schon längst fertig sein und Bier, andere Kalorienträger und Grillkohle transportieren können.
Garantiert wirst du nach einiger Zeit aus der praktischen Nutzung ettliche verbesserungswürdige Punkte entdecken.


----------



## MüsliFresser (4. Juni 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Belastung grösstes wenn fahren mit Tempo schnelles in Schlagloch tiefes (oder über Bodenerhebung hohe)  mit Ladung schwere.
> Kuckst du von Seite auf Anhänger deiniges, nimmst du (in Gedanken) Rad von Hänger und hebst du es hoch: entsteht Druck auf Kante obere von Rahmenrohr  hauptsächliches und Zug an Kante untere. Passiert nichts in Bereich mittiges. Wo passiert nix is neutral.


hmmm, naja hab die aufnahme nochmals geändert!

bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob die skizze verständlich ist! aber im prinzip ragt das hauptrohr jetzt durch das u-stück hindurch, so dass man die seiten des "u" direkt an das hauptrohr löten kann. 
dadurch erhoffe ich mir eine höhere verdrehsteifigkeit!



> - das heisst, die Lagerung ist breit und stabil, aber die Basis, an der es montiert ist, ist schmal...


meiner meinung nicht anders zu machen...
oder anders, egal wie breit die lagerung ist, das drehmoment, dass über das u-stück zur basis getragen wird ist immer gleich...
nur die torsionssteifigkeit des u-stücks verändert sich.



> - ah, kann es sein, das da etwas aus der Dämmerung auftaucht?


weiss nich...


> Stell dir mal die grossen Dinger aus Sandstein vor, die vor einigen Tausend Jahren am Nil bei Gizeh erbaut wurden - die sehen von jeder Seite wie ein "A" aus und nicht wie ein "V". Was denkst du, warum haben die das damals so gemacht?


  
ist doch klar, andersrum währen sie im weichen wüstensand versunken...



> > warum müssen sie unbedingt auseinander stehen?


damit das hängerrad noch irgendwie platz hat, und so nah wie möglich an die schwingenlagerung kommt...


> > könntest du durch leichte Biegung kompensieren


hab ich gemacht, aber noch weiter biegen, hätte zur folge, dass das hängerrad nach "hinten" weichen müsste = größerer achstand


> > womit das Konzept des Ibex bestätigt wird??


eben gerade die ibex-lösung wollt ich vermeiden (größerer radstand)!



> nö, nicht zwangsläufig.
> Überdenken der eigenen Gedanken hat aber noch nie geschadet


getan...



> Nochmal: in der langen Zeit, in der wir hier diskutieren hättest du schon längst fertig sein und Bier, andere Kalorienträger und Grillkohle transportieren können.
> Garantiert wirst du nach einiger Zeit aus der praktischen Nutzung ettliche verbesserungswürdige Punkte entdecken.


genau deswegen war ich gestern abend bei meinen eltern, und hab mit meinem dady nochmals ein brainstorming gemacht. hauptsächlich ging es um arbeitsschritfolgen (womit fängt man bei der deichsel an), machbarkeiten an einigen vielleicht "komplexer" herzustellenden bauteilen...
zudem kammen noch ein paar detaillösungen, wie zb. den federschlauch mittels einer "abwasserschlauchschelle" dierekt an die schwinge zu klemmen...

mal sehen, vielleicht bestell ich schon am montag...

sven


----------



## tractor (6. Juni 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, naja hab die aufnahme nochmals geändert!
> 
> bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob die skizze verständlich ist! aber im prinzip ragt das hauptrohr jetzt durch das u-stück hindurch, so dass man die seiten des "u" direkt an das hauptrohr löten kann.
> dadurch erhoffe ich mir eine höhere verdrehsteifigkeit!



wozu dann noch die Teilsegmente aus der neutralen Zone heraus unter das Rohr?
das seitliche "Fenster" erscheint mir sehr aufwändig in der Herstellung, runde Löcher (inkl. deren Aussteifung durch "Kragen") wären einfacher zu realisieren




> ist doch klar, andersrum währen sie im weichen wüstensand versunken...



kann sein. Könnte durch ein tragfähiges Fundament kompensiert werden.. Kann auch sein, dass da gar kein Sand, sondern Felsgestein, ist. Fraglich ist, ob einer der Klötze die Last der gesamten Pyramide getragen hätte




> damit das hängerrad noch irgendwie platz hat, und so nah wie möglich an die schwingenlagerung kommt...
> 
> hab ich gemacht, aber noch weiter biegen, hätte zur folge, dass das hängerrad nach "hinten" weichen müsste = größerer achstand
> 
> eben gerade die ibex-lösung wollt ich vermeiden (größerer radstand)!



du wirst es schon erahnen: auch das Problem kann relativ einfach gelöst werden. 
Beim Ibex ist die "Verlängerung" der Schwinge eigentlich nur erforderlich, um das Federelement anzulenken und erfüllt keine weitere Funktion. 




> genau deswegen war ich gestern abend bei meinen eltern, und hab mit meinem dady nochmals ein brainstorming gemacht. hauptsächlich ging es um arbeitsschritfolgen (womit fängt man bei der deichsel an), machbarkeiten an einigen vielleicht "komplexer" herzustellenden bauteilen...
> zudem kammen noch ein paar detaillösungen, wie zb. den federschlauch mittels einer "abwasserschlauchschelle" dierekt an die schwinge zu klemmen...



du siehst: es kann nie genug input geben.
Leider verzögert das erneut den Start der praktischen Arbeiten


----------



## MüsliFresser (6. Juni 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> wozu dann noch die Teilsegmente aus der neutralen Zone heraus unter das Rohr?


eigenbtlich zur stabillsierung der lötnaht (denk ich nochmal drüber nach)



> das seitliche "Fenster" erscheint mir sehr aufwändig in der Herstellung, runde Löcher (inkl. deren Aussteifung durch "Kragen") wären einfacher zu realisieren


oder eben n "schweizer käse" draus machen, wird auch nochmal drüber nachgedacht...



> du wirst es schon erahnen: auch das Problem kann relativ einfach gelöst werden.


  , erahnen ja! drauf kommen nein! anderseits sehe ich auch keine notwendigkeit die lagerbreite zu minimieren! 
wie gesagt, das moment auf das hauptrohr, dass bei seitlichen belastungen auftritt, verändert sich nicht durch *nicht* die lagerbreite!



> Beim Ibex ist die "Verlängerung" der Schwinge eigentlich nur erforderlich, um das Federelement anzulenken und erfüllt keine weitere Funktion.


naja, und wenn die von bob für den ibex eine andere anlenkung des federelemnts gefunden hätten, hätten diese bestimmt auch die lagerbreite vergrößert!
=> kleiner radstand!



> du siehst: es kann nie genug input geben.
> Leider verzögert das erneut den Start der praktischen Arbeiten


nee, wenn ich bei meinem dady war, um zu besprechen wie man was umsetzt, heißt das:  es geht los.

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (6. Juni 2005)

Viel Erfolg!

postest du Bild(er) wenn du fertig bist?


----------



## MüsliFresser (7. Juni 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> postest du Bild(er) wenn du fertig bist?



danke!

werd, wenn ich die ersten rohre bearbeitet habe, bilder posten...

sven


----------



## alditreter (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Möchte mir demnächst ein BOB YAK Anhänger an mein AlDI treter hängen.
Das Fahrrad hat hinten Scheibenbremsen und der Rahmen ist gefedert.
Was ich nicht weiß, eignen sich Fahrräder mit hinteren Scheibenbremsen und Rahmenferderung für den BOB YAK oder sollte ich die Finger davon lassen.

Helft mir bitte, den ich habe mit so einem Teil wirklich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.

Dankr und tschüssi

Aldi treter


----------



## tractor (13. Juni 2005)

Was ist das für ein Bike? Die Angaben dazu sind eher dürftig, da ist eine Beantwortung schwierig. Dem Anhänger wird es nicht viel ausmachen, von was er gezogen wird. Dem Bike könnten die Querkräfte durchaus Probleme bereiten, und zwar an den Rohren und/oder Schweissverbindungen der Schwingenaufnahme. Die Lager selber dürften keinen Ärger bereiten.
Es kommt immer darauf an wo und wie du fährst.

Tipp:
Frag doch die sach- und fachkundige Verkäuferin von Aldi, die sollte wissen was ihr Produkt kann und was nicht.


----------



## alditreter (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Danke für den Kommentar, dessen kritischer Unterton mir im Bezug auf mein Vorhaben ( Radtour nach CZ und dort im Grenzgebiet campen ) schon jetzt Bauchschmerzen bereitet.
Aber was solls .

Hänge ein paar Bilder dran für Beurteilung der Aufnahmefähigkeit des Teils für Anhänger

Wäre nett, wenn jemand mir aus fachlicher Sicht ein paar Ratschläge geben könnte.

Grusss alditreter


----------



## alditreter (15. Juni 2005)

...Hoffentlich sind die Bilder jetzt grösser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (15. Juni 2005)

kritischer Unterton?  nö, eigentlich nich.

richtig viel zu sehen is ja nicht auf den Bildern, v.a. von der Schwingenlagerung, Wie sind denn die Rohre, die von der Hinterradachse in Richtung Sattel führen, befestigt?

Sinnvoll wäre es, die Hinterradschwinge, also der "Arm" an den das Hinterad befestigt ist, gleich nach dem Kauf und nochmal vor der Reise zu demontieren und alle Lagerstellen ausreichend einzufetten (Fett wird bei den Aldi und anderen Super-/Baumarktbikes "sehr sparsam" verwendet) und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zu montieren. Je besser die Sache geschmiert ist, umso leichgängiger - und damit belastungsärmer für den Rahmen. 

Ist die Bremse mechanisch oder hydraulisch betätigt? Bei mechanischer Betätigung könnte der Mechanismus etwas nach aussen überstehen, dann wird der Platz für die Deichsel knapp

Als Belastung wird besonders die "seitliche Schaukel Bewegung" kritisch sein, d.h. Bewegungen von links nach rechts (Lenkbewegung wie beim Elchtest), fraglich ob das der Rahmen (Material? Dimension der Rohre?) mitmacht. Bis ca. 20km/h und bis ca. 25kg sehe ich bei moderater Fahrweise kein grosses Problem, musst halt bei den Abfahrten sehr vorsichtig sein - in CZ gibts doch Berge? Abrupte Lenk- und Bremsmanöver unbedingt vermeiden.
Und selbstverständlich täglich auf Rissbildung kontrollieren.
Schau mal bei www.kapege.de was mit dem Rahmen bei einem Kettler Rad passieren kann 

Watt willste denn jetzt genau wissen? Steht dazu nichts im Handbuch? Kannst du nicht den Hersteller (nur der kann dir genau sagen, was möglich ist und was nicht) fragen?


----------



## alditreter (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Danke für die nützlichen Hinweise.

Die Fotos sind in der Tat nicht sehr gelungen ,danke trotzdem für die nützlichen Hinweise.

tschüssi Alditreter


----------



## tractor (16. Juni 2005)

falls du immer noch den Hänger ziehen willst, einige zusätzliche Hinweise:

ein Yak wiegt ca. 6kg, Gepäckträger und Packtaschen sind leichter. Bergauf musst du das Mehrgewicht hinaufarbeiten, bergab müssen deine Bremsen die Fuhre verzögern.
Daher enorm wichtig: Bremsen müssen 100% in Ordnung sein

nimm möglichst die kürzere Deichsel (die Typbezeichnung ist YAK 26), der wirksame Hebelarm, mit dem die Last auf deinen Fahrradrahmen einwirkt ist ca. 60mm kürzer als bei der Version für Trekkingbikes (Typbezeichnung YAK 28, baugleich mit YAK 26 - lediglich die Deichsel ist länger). Es ist Platz genug auch für 2ß x 1,75 Reifen vorhanden, lediglich ein sehr langes Hinterradschutzblech müsste u.U. etwas gekürzt werden.
Willst du ein langes Schutzblech oder fette Schwalbe BigApple o.ä. Reifen  benutzen, musst du die YAK 28 Version nehmen.

Tunlichst vermeiden solltest du (bei steilen Anstiegen) langsam fahren im Wiegetritt, da hier sehr hohe Kräfte in den Rahmen eingeleitet werden.

Schweres Gelände wäre für dein Aldi Rad sicher eine sehr grosse Herausforderung, lass es lieber sein. Dagegen sollten befestigte Forstwege kein Problem sein

Noch Fragen?

Genauere Infos findest du bei www.bobgear.com und bei www.zweipluszwei.com


----------



## alditreter (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Danke Tractor , die Tips haben sehr geholfen.

Hier die Originalantwort der Herstellerfirma:

"... Es ist Ihnen freigestellt einen Anhänger zu benutzen, aber hierfür können wir keine Garantie übernehmen "

Eine Garantie habe ich überhaupt nicht verlangt, sondern lediglich eine ehrliche Einschätzung der Möglichkeiten, indem ich der Firma meine schon vorhandenen Sorgen in Wort und Bild beschrieben habe.

Aber das ist halb so schlimm, hab schliesslich von hier und anderswo gute und lehrreiche Tips erhalten.

Also an der Stelle beende ich mal das Thema,  zumindest solange bis mein alditreter in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingeht.

danke und tschüssi

at.


----------



## J-CooP (20. Juli 2005)

Habe meinen Bob jetzt auf 26" umgelötet. Nicht unbedingt schön - aber funktioniert tadellos. Er liegt viel ruhiger und zu halten scheint er auch. Jedenfalls ist er unter meinen 80kg nicht zusammengebrochen.

Zum Vergleich habe ich mal das 16" Rad daneben gestellt.
_->Klick_


----------



## tractor (21. Juli 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinen Bob jetzt auf 26" umgelötet. Nicht unbedingt schön - aber funktioniert tadellos. Er liegt viel ruhiger und zu halten scheint er auch. Jedenfalls ist er unter meinen 80kg nicht zusammengebrochen.



so soll es sein  nur ein Reservereifen, ein Schlauch, keine ultrakurzen Reservespeichen und im allergrössten Unglück ganz einfach Vorderrad gegen Hängerrad tauschen. Nicht mehr ganz optimale Reifen können vor der endgültigen Entsorgung noch relativ lange re-cycled (endlich mal eine passende Verwendung für dieses Wort) werden.

Einzig mögliche Kritikpunkte: der Knick im Ausleger  - könnte sein, dass ein Bogen mehr flexen (Semi-Federung) und weniger bruchgefährdet (Kraftverlauf) wäre.
Die vergrösserte Masse des Rades wird wegen der höheren Massenträgheit für mehr Fahrstabilität des Hängers sorgen. Gut auf gerader Strecke (siehe oben: "...liegt viel ruhiger..") und leider nicht ganz so gut beim (meist unfreiwilligen) Elchtest.
Apropos Test: 80kg statisch, also nur draufgestiegen - oder dynamisch (Unterschied zu statisch ca. Faktor 3): mit dir als Ladung und dann von Kumpel im Eiltempo über die Trails (ebene Strasse oder Hardcore Feldweg) gezogen? 

Aber egal, gut gemacht, damit stolpert man wenigstens nicht über jeden Grashalm, der Mauselochfaktor dürfte nun endgültig der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## J-CooP (21. Juli 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> der Knick im Ausleger...


 Naja, ich habe eben mit dem Vorlieb genommen was ich noch so in der Garage gefunden habe - und das waren eine alte Stahlgabel und ein Stück Flachstahl.  



			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Test: 80kg statisch, also nur draufgestiegen


 Ja, nur statisch. Dynamisch habe ich bislang mit zwei Getränkekisten auf Pflasterstraße und Feldwegen getestet. Sollte es dennoch mal brechen, wird's eben wieder zusammengelötet und noch ein bißchen verstärkt. Ist ja nur ein Hänger - da kann man ohne allzu großes Risiko für die Gesundheit ein bißchen probieren.

Wiegen tut er mit dem Rad übrigens 6,95kg. Das ist allerdings aus dem Fahrrad meines Bruders gewesen. Demnächst kommt ein anständiges Rad mit leichtem Reifen rein und dann dürfte die Waage etwa 6,7kg anzeigen.


----------



## tractor (22. Juli 2005)

Flacheisen? also wirklich...  
hätteste nicht ne Gabel aus nem Rennrad nehmen können? Von der Länge hätte das locker gereicht, etwas die Biegung "korrigiert" und bingo, passt.

Auffallend bei deinem Umbau ist die relativ geringe Bodenfreiheit, ich hatte letzte Woche leichte Probs. mit meinen 20" Umbau (gewollt mit verringerter Bodenfreiheit wg. niedrigem Schwerpunkt)  an den Auf/Ab-fahrrampen einer Flussfähre.


----------



## MüsliFresser (9. August 2005)

da bin ich wieder, aber leider immer noch ohne hänger    (irgendwie kamm da was mit "prüfung" dazwischen...)

aber aufgeschoben, ist aufkeinenfall aufgehoben (solche projekte dauern bei mir immer ne ewigkeit)

dafür hab ich aber jetzt ein paar erfahrungspunkte mehr:

1) auf einer längeren radtour (berlin-greifswald) hatte ich mir von einen kumpel einen gepäckträger plus radtaschen ausgeliehen (lowrider???). 
plus den auf dem gepäckträger aufgeschnalten rucksack, hatte ich 15kg mehrgewicht am hinterrad -> extrem nervig dieses eigenleben von gepäckträger und taschen.
-im wiegetritt "flatterte" das ganze rad
-auf sandigen strecken, wo das vorderrad sowieso schon der meinung ist, sich seinen eigenen weg zu suchen ist es noch viel schlimmer, hat man den kurs korregiert und das gleichgewicht wieder gefunden, schwingt das gepäck nochmals nach und bringt einem wieder aus dem gleichgewicht...

2) der singletrailer von wiesmann ist der absolute hammer (ein dank an checkb)
sowohl vom fahren her, als auch von den features   

3) mit dem monoporter kam ich überhauptnicht zu recht, fährt sich ähnlich wie die packtaschen. 
-eine kurzes ausweichmanöver mit 40km/h wird durch ein nochgrößeres "nachschlingern" des ganzen rades durch den hänger erzwungen. 
-auf geraden strecken ist ein leichtes (sehr nerviges) aufschaukeln in fahrtrichtung zu spühren (immer ein periodisch leichtes ziehen in fahrtrichtung gegengesetzte richtung)
verantworlich hierfür ist wahrscheinlich das einrohrprinzip. 
(hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen mit dem monoporter gemacht hat???)
- die mono-deichsel verkörpert auch nicht gerade das, was man unter steifigkeit versteht.
-die funktion monokopplung an das zugrad ist genial!!!

4) dem bob konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht testen   

5) bin ich froh, dass ich diese erfahrungen noch vor dem kauf irgendwelcher rohre machen konnte!!! denn mein anhänger würde (vermustlich) die gleichen symptome, wie der monoporter aufweisen   

6) meine konstruktion muss geändert werden!!!

ich bin noch am überlegen...
vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee?

sven


----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich wieder, aber leider immer noch ohne hänger    (irgendwie kamm da was mit "prüfung" dazwischen...)
> 
> aber aufgeschoben, ist aufkeinenfall aufgehoben (solche projekte dauern bei mir immer ne ewigkeit)
> 
> ...



Moin Sven,

Deine Erfahrungen decken sich hundertprozentig mit den meinen.
Auch wenn das diverse Nachteile hat, würde ich deshalb auch die Kupplung an die Sattelstütze bauen.
Der Grund liegt in folgendem:
Zieht man bei beiden Versionen jeweils Linien durch die Kupplung (also Hinterradachse bzw. Kardan an der Sattelstütze) zum Punkt, an dem das Hinterrad die Fahrbahn berührt, hat man die Achse, um die der Anhänger ggfs. wankt. Und jetzt kommt es darauf an, wo der Schwerpunkt des beladenen Anhängers liegt, oberhalb oder unterhalb dieser Linie.
Liegt er oberhalb wie bei eigentlich allen Hängern mit Kupplung am Hinterrad, wird der Hänger im Wiegetritt ein zusätzliches Moment in dieselbe Richtung aufbringen, in die das Ras sowiso schon gekippt ist.
Liegt er unterhalb dieser Linie wie beim Wiesmann, wird ein Gegenmoment erzeugt. Deshalb fährt sich der Anhänger mit Kupplung an der Stütze erheblich besser, auch wenn Kurvenfahrt und Bremsen schlechter ist.
Ich plane auch einen gefederten Einspuranhänger für meinen Sohn. Und der wird auch an der Sattelstütze angebracht. Ein Singletrailer wäre noch eine Alternative, aber der wird nicht mehr von Wiesmann hergestellt und für einen Importhänger ist er mir dann doch überbezahlt.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (10. August 2005)

Edelziege beschreibt das Lot-Prinzip (Gewicht/Schwerkraft zieht das Lot nach unten - die Schnur ist gespannt), genau so würde sich ein Uhrpendel ohne Antrieb verhalten. Einige Anhänger wurden so gebaut, allerdings hatten auch diese die beschriebenen Nachteile, u.a. Kurvenfahrt (MP und BoB laufen in der Spur des Hinterrades, ST braucht erheblich mehr Platz) und Bremsverhalten (möglichst nicht mit dem Vorderrad bremsen, Federgabel nötig um Bodenkontakt des Hinterrades zu sichern)





			
				MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> aber aufgeschoben, ist aufkeinenfall aufgehoben (solche projekte dauern bei mir immer ne ewigkeit)



Gut Ding ....



> 1) auf einer längeren radtour (berlin-greifswald) hatte ich mir von einen kumpel einen gepäckträger plus radtaschen ausgeliehen (lowrider???).
> plus den auf dem gepäckträger aufgeschnalten rucksack, hatte ich 15kg mehrgewicht am hinterrad -> extrem nervig dieses eigenleben von gepäckträger und taschen.
> -im wiegetritt "flatterte" das ganze rad
> -auf sandigen strecken, wo das vorderrad sowieso schon der meinung ist, sich seinen eigenen weg zu suchen ist es noch viel schlimmer, hat man den kurs korregiert und das gleichgewicht wieder gefunden, schwingt das gepäck nochmals nach und bringt einem wieder aus dem gleichgewicht...



Lowrider = Packtaschenhalter für Vorderradgabel.. Sehr niedriger Schwerpunkt, wenn gute Qualität, flatterfrei befestigt und nicht überladen verbessert sich meist das Fahrverhalten
Rucksack auf Gepäckträger erhöht Schwerpunkt, bereits vorhandene (und bisher unbemerkte) Flatterneigung wird verstärkt
durch Zusatzgewicht (Gepäck) auf Hinterrad wird die Radlastverteilung verändert, d.h. das Vorderrad ist prozentual weniger belastet wie bei "leerem" Bike, und dadurch verminderter Anpressdruck des Vorderades = geschilderte Symptome 



> 2) der singletrailer von wiesmann ist der absolute hammer (ein dank an checkb)
> sowohl vom fahren her, als auch von den features



Zustimmung. Aber: schon mal Vollbremsung aus hohem Tempo  bei "ungünstigen  Strassenverhältnissen" gemacht ?



> 3) mit dem monoporter kam ich überhauptnicht zu recht, fährt sich ähnlich wie die packtaschen.
> -eine kurzes ausweichmanöver mit 40km/h wird durch ein nochgrößeres "nachschlingern" des ganzen rades durch den hänger erzwungen.
> -auf geraden strecken ist ein leichtes (sehr nerviges) aufschaukeln in fahrtrichtung zu spühren (immer ein periodisch leichtes ziehen in fahrtrichtung gegengesetzte richtung)
> verantworlich hierfür ist wahrscheinlich das einrohrprinzip.
> ...



Hast du die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen? Und dich an die Empfehlungen bezüglich Geschwindigkeit und Beladung gehalten?
-Nachschlingern: der Grund liegt vermutlich am Bike, mögliche Ursachen: Rahmen flexibel, Radlager mit Spiel, nicht ausreichende Speichenspannung, zu geringer Reifenfülldruck im Hintereifen, bei Fullie Spiel in den Schwingenlagern, usw. 
Verstärkt wird dieses Problem durch die relativ lange Deichsel des MP, daher möglichst kurze Deichsel nehmen (bei BoB die 26" Variante)

-periodisches Nachziehen: vermutlich bedingt durch Raderhebungskurve am MP: Schwingenachse liegt niedriger als Radachse, beim Einfedervorgang wird Radachse nach vorn oben verschoben und erzeugt damit Gegenkraft zur Fahrtrichtung 

-Einrohrprinzip ist kein Problem, im Gegenteil

-Monokupplung ist komplexer als BoB-Kupplung, in einem worst-case Scenario leider auch schwieriger zu reparieren.

-Priorität beim MP waren u.a. Faltbarkeit, Design, industrielle Fertigung, bezahlbarer Preis bei Produktion in Hochlohnland (dein Hänger würde vermutlich nah am ST liegen)



> 5) bin ich froh, dass ich diese erfahrungen noch vor dem kauf irgendwelcher rohre machen konnte!!! denn mein anhänger würde (vermustlich) die gleichen symptome, wie der monoporter aufweisen



MP wird aus dünnwandigem Alu hergestellt, du wolltest CroMo verwenden. Dazu einige Knotenbleche an den richtigen Stellen und deine Befürchtungen sind unbegründet. Bei deiner Konstruktion liegt das Schwingenlager höher als die Radachse, also dürfte die Raderhebungskurve beim Einfedervorgang nach hinten oben verlaufen und das periodische ziehen wird nicht auftreten   



> 6) meine konstruktion muss geändert werden!!!



Völlig unbegründet. Im Gegenteil.
Bedenken solltest du, dass du ein Schwerlastfahrzeug fährst und gänzlich andere Fahreigenschaften auftreten als bei einer leichten Rennziege


----------



## checkb (10. August 2005)

> Zustimmung. Aber: schon mal Vollbremsung aus hohem Tempo bei "ungünstigen Strassenverhältnissen" gemacht ?



Ja, der Trailer schiebt, ist doch normal, oder?  Alternaiv könnte man ja noch eine Bremse für den Trailer ranbauen, ich brauche es nicht.



> Ein Singletrailer wäre noch eine Alternative, aber der wird nicht mehr von Wiesmann hergestellt und für einen Importhänger ist er mir dann doch überbezahlt.



Wo kommt der jetzt her, ich dachte Wiesmann baut und ForFour oder so verkauft und promotet die Teile.

Gruss checkb


----------



## Edelziege (10. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Edelziege beschreibt das Lot-Prinzip (Gewicht/Schwerkraft zieht das Lot nach unten - die Schnur ist gespannt), genau so würde sich ein Uhrpendel ohne Antrieb verhalten. Einige Anhänger wurden so gebaut, allerdings hatten auch diese die beschriebenen Nachteile, u.a. Kurvenfahrt (MP und BoB laufen in der Spur des Hinterrades, ST braucht erheblich mehr Platz) und Bremsverhalten (möglichst nicht mit dem Vorderrad bremsen, Federgabel nötig um Bodenkontakt des Hinterrades zu sichern)



Moin Tractor,

Du hast Recht, vor allem das Bremsen ist definitiv schlechter, das sollte man bedenken.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich so entscheiden würde, wenn ich einen Lastenanhänger bauen würde, dort liegt der Schwerpunkt ja viel niedriger als bei einem Kinderanhänger. Insofern ist das Wiegetrittproblem nicht so groß.
Kurvenfahrt sehe ich jetzt nicht so als Problem an, so enge Sachen kommen ja doch nicht so häufig vor. Außerdem soll der Anhänger regelmäßig am Tandem hängen, da ist eh alles egal.  Auch die Bremsprobleme sind dann natürlich weg...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## Edelziege (10. August 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Trailer schiebt, ist doch normal, oder?  Alternaiv könnte man ja noch eine Bremse für den Trailer ranbauen, ich brauche es nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Checkb,

meines Wissens baut Wiesmann die nicht mehr.
Bei www.tout-terrain.de spricht man nur noch davon, daß der Trailer in D montiert wird. Das bedeutet "nicht hergestellt".
Ebenso wird nur noch davon gesprochen, daß das Verdeck zusammen mit der Firma Bach entwickelt wurde...

Hier steht es:

http://www.tout-terrain.de/cms/upload/pdf/Faltblattsingletrailer_03_05_low_res.pdf

Grundsätzlich ist ja nichts verwerfliches dabei, nicht in D zu fertigen. Aber zu dem Preis käme das Teil für mich nur in Frage, wenn es noch von Wiesmann wäre. Das ist aber mehr eine Gefühlssache... Es ist nicht so, daß ich bei ToutTerrain Bedenken hätte.
Als der Singletrailer noch von Wiesmann hergestellt wurde, hatte ich halt noch keinen transporfähigen Sohn . Sonst hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich einen... So muß ich halt selbst ran...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MüsliFresser (10. August 2005)

@edelziege:

über die möglichkeit eines einspuranhängers mit hochdeichsel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht!
noch ein wesentlicher nachteil ist hier aber das mehrgewicht, was durch kardangeleng und der "pleustange" versursacht wird.
zudem kommt die zusätzliche belastung für die sattelstange (ich fahr sone leichte von der firma die mit t anfängt)

wie sehen deine plannungen zurzeit aus?

optimal währe vielleicht ein (selbstgebauter) kräftiger gepäckträger an dem der anhänger dann befestigt werden könnte...

@tractor


> Rucksack auf Gepäckträger erhöht Schwerpunkt, bereits vorhandene (und bisher unbemerkte) Flatterneigung wird verstärkt


ich hatte den rucksack auch zeitweise auf dem rücken -> keine verbesserung
ich schätze mal, der gepäckträger war nicht steif genug.



> durch Zusatzgewicht (Gepäck) auf Hinterrad wird die Radlastverteilung verändert, d.h. das Vorderrad ist prozentual weniger belastet wie bei "leerem" Bike, und dadurch verminderter Anpressdruck des Vorderades = geschilderte Symptome


das kam natürlich vertärkend hinzu (untersteuern des vorderrades) 



> Hast du die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen? Und dich an die Empfehlungen bezüglich Geschwindigkeit und Beladung gehalten?


beladung = ca 10kg (zwei kabeltrommeln + ein sack 3kg reis ; mehr gabs da im laden nicht)



> -Nachschlingern: der Grund liegt vermutlich am Bike, mögliche Ursachen: Rahmen flexibel, Radlager mit Spiel, nicht ausreichende Speichenspannung, zu geringer Reifenfülldruck im Hintereifen, bei Fullie Spiel in den Schwingenlagern, usw.
> Verstärkt wird dieses Problem durch die relativ lange Deichsel des MP, daher möglichst kurze Deichsel nehmen (bei BoB die 26" Variante)


trifft alles nicht zu (steppenwolf tundra; hügi240; selber eingespeicht; 2,3 Bar; kein fullie)
nein-> im gegenteil: wenn man beim mp (im beladenen zustand) an der ladefläche "wackelte" konnte man schön zusehen wie sich alles verzieht (von der deichsel über die deichsellagerung bis hin zur ladefläche)



> -periodisches Nachziehen: vermutlich bedingt durch Raderhebungskurve am MP: Schwingenachse liegt niedriger als Radachse, beim Einfedervorgang wird Radachse nach vorn oben verschoben und erzeugt damit Gegenkraft zur Fahrtrichtung


hmmm...
das würde ja bedeuten, dass der hänger auf gerader strecke immer schwingt!
ich denke es liegt eher daran, dass die einseitege deichsellagerung nicht steif genug ist, und so in schwingung gerät



> Bedenken solltest du, dass du ein Schwerlastfahrzeug fährst und gänzlich andere Fahreigenschaften auftreten als bei einer leichten Rennziege


das der schwerlastransporter dann ein wenig schwerfälliger wird, seh ich ja ein, trotzdem möchte ich immer noch 95% der strecken fahren können -> mit dem monoporter hät ich angst

vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der mir mal den bob in aktion zeigt *such*!

achso, meine verbesserungs vorschläge:

einarmschwinge: lagerung ähnlich der des st -> 
-mehr raumgewinn
-falls die schlauchfederung nicht wie gewünscht verhällt, kann man einfacher mit (selbstgebauten) elastomer/stahlfeder dämpfern experimentieren.

oberrohr (skizze)->
-dort lässt sich dann prima eine transportwanne aus gfk einsetzten (1-2mm stärke => 1-1,5kg).
dabei stützt sich die wanne nur seitlich gegen das oberrohr ab, die gewichtskraft soll weiterhin vom hauptrohr getragen werden.
über die transortwanne lässt sich dann mittels gummischnürung und haken eine wasserdichte plane befestigen.
-ein veziehen des hauptrohrahmens wie beim mp wird dadurch verhindert/minimiert.

geschätztes gesamtgewicht < 6kg

@ checkb:


> Wo kommt der jetzt her, ich dachte Wiesmann baut und ForFour oder so verkauft und promotet die Teile.


wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, wird der st von tout-terrain seit 2005 in lizens gebaut.

sven


----------



## tractor (10. August 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Trailer schiebt, ist doch normal, oder?  Alternaiv könnte man ja noch eine Bremse für den Trailer ranbauen, ich brauche es nicht.



Grundsätzlich schiebt jedes Mehrgewicht, egal ob in Packtaschen oder Hänger

Bei Hänger kommt dann noch als weiterer Faktor hinzu wo am Bike die Last angreift. Da die Sattelstütze hoch (höher als die Radachsen am Bike) sitzt, wird mit dem "längeren Hebel" das Fahrverhalten stärker beeinflusst. Wenn es möglich ist, bei Bremsungen des Bikes ohne Gepäck mit der Vorderradbremse das Hinterrad anzuheben (Wheelie auf dem Vorderrad).... 
Du  kannst dir sicher vorstellen, was dann die Masse des schiebenden beladenen Hängers anstellt.  
Bei Achskupplung ist der Effekt zwar auch vorhanden, aber bedeutend geringer

Beim Tandem ist der Copilot ein Gegengewicht an einem langen Hebel ( ~ Vorderachse- hinterer Sattel), so leicht wird er/sie nicht angehoben.
Eine eintauchende Federgabel minimiert das Risiko eines einknickenden Gespanns, da hier das Hinterrad länger am Boden bleibt und Seitenführungskräfte übertragen kann. Ein frei fliegendes Hinterrad kann das nicht.


----------



## tractor (11. August 2005)

Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund liegt in folgendem:
> Zieht man bei beiden Versionen jeweils Linien durch die Kupplung (also Hinterradachse bzw. Kardan an der Sattelstütze) zum Punkt, an dem das Hinterrad die Fahrbahn berührt, hat man die Achse, um die der Anhänger ggfs. wankt. .....



Wohl kaum. Dem Hinterrad ist es egal, wo der Hänger gekuppelt wird. Oh, das war ein Test, du meintest "Hängerad"?   



> Ich plane auch einen gefederten Einspuranhänger für meinen Sohn. Und der wird auch an der Sattelstütze angebracht. Ein Singletrailer wäre noch eine Alternative, aber der wird nicht mehr von Wiesmann hergestellt und für einen Importhänger ist er mir dann doch überbezahlt.



Einige Jahre vor ST gab es mal den Hänger von Gober Gear Inc. , keine Ahnung ob der noch zu haben ist. Im Net sind die anscheinend nicht mehr vertreten. http://velovision.co.uk/storyimages/gober.jpg  der soll angeblich eine Tragfähigkeit von 50kg haben und mit Federung und V-Bremse ausgestattet sein. http://nedesign.net/pro/BikeTrailer.jpg zeigt eine überarbeitete Skizze - nur ansehen, nicht kommerziell verwenden wg. Copyright 
Geh auf deren HP http://nedesign.net mal auf "Projects" mit dem Cursor ...

Ich halte nichts von ner Bremse am Hänger, Aufwand und Wirkung stehen in keinem vertretbaren Verhältnis zueinander. Besser die Bremsen am Bike sind top 

@ sven: ich würd einfach mal anfangen was zu bauen (ev. mit der Option nach Testfahrten, vor der endgültigen Lackierung, etwas zu verändern), die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu. Einarmschwinge hat nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch ne Menge Nachteile


----------



## Edelziege (11. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl kaum. Dem Hinterrad ist es egal, wo der Hänger gekuppelt wird. Oh, das war ein Test, du meintest "Hängerad"?



Moin Tractor,

ich kann Dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen... Mit "Hinterradachse" meinte ich die Achse des ziehenden Fahrrades. Bei Anhängern mit Befestigung dort muß man meiner Ansicht nach die von mir beschriebene Linie durch diese Achse und die Aufstandsfläche des Rades des Anhängers ziehen. Bei einem Anhänger mit Befestigung an der Sattelstütze eben durch die Aufstandsfläche und den Kardan, wobei natürlich die Frage ist, wo genau beim Kardan, wenn sich dessen Achsen nicht kreuzen. Wobei ja auch ein Einspuranhänger mit Befestigung am Hinterrad einen Kardan hat, eben auch mit nichtkreuzenden Achsen. Ich benutze immer die Achse, die auch an der am ziehenden Rad montierten Kupplung vorhanden ist.

Anbei mal ein Bild von meinem zukünftigen Anhänger. Dem Kundigen wird auffallen, daß der grundsätzliche Entwurf ähnlich dem des Singletrailer ist.
Allerdings gibt es auch viele Unterschiede, da meine Anforderungen anders sind. So möchte ich zB Stauraum, eine feste Wanne und verwende als Sitz den Kindersitz des Autos, der in den Singletrailer gar nicht paßt. Zudem wird der Anhänger aus Aluminium gebaut und recht einfach zu fertigen sein. Er wird auch keine Einarmschwinge haben.

Der Kinderanhänger in Deinem link ist auch interressant, mir aber viel zu kompliziert. Insofern werde ich auch die Skizze nicht kommerziell verwenden .

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## tractor (11. August 2005)

schön, besonders das einziehbare Bugfahrwerk   . Verwendest du Inliner Rollen?

Einen interessanten Vergleich der Kupplungen hat vor einiger Zeit mal die US Forstverwaltung angestellt http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/98232812/trailer.htm

Der Burley Prototyp wurde bisher nicht in Serie gebaut, der Wheele PacDog http://www.members.shaw.ca/vicbuysell/bike.jpg ist inzwischen vom Markt verschwunden. BoB hat diie Produktion des Coz inzwischen eingestellt und den Yak bereits mehrmals weiterentwickelt.

So sieht ein schwer beladener Anhänger aus: 
http://www.theargonauts.com/stories/2000/images/goranonbike.jpg
http://www.k2news.com/stories024/pictures/Goran_biking_95.gif
Der Hänger war ein schwedischer Pack Track (Prototyp), anscheinend wurden nur wenige (wenn überhaupt) Hänger sereinmässig hergestellt. Die Firma existiert vermutlich nicht mehr, im Netz ist nicht zu finden

Den Wunsch von Sven, 95% aller mit dem Solo Bike möglichen Wege auch mit Hänger zu fahren, halte ich für sehr optimistisch. Geht vielleicht, wenn man Teerstrasse fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (11. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> schön, besonders das einziehbare Bugfahrwerk   . Verwendest du Inliner Rollen?
> 
> Einen interessanten Vergleich der Kupplungen hat vor einiger Zeit mal die US Forstverwaltung angestellt http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/98232812/trailer.htm
> 
> ...



Moin Tractor,
Du scheinst einen ziemlich unergründlichen Vorrat an interessanten links zu haben . Vielen Dank nicht nur für diese hier, auch in anderen Antworten von Dir habe ich schon viel gefunden... Das bezieht sich natürlich nicht nur auf die links, sondern auch auf die Antworten selbst.

Die Räder vom Bugfahrwerk sind sogar vom MiniScooter! Mit roten Dioden, die bei drehendem Rad leuchten. Davon habe ich mal eine Kiste günstig erstanden... Endlich kann ich mal selbst welche benutzen, bisher habe ich die Dinger immer nur an Kinder in der Verwandschaft verschenkt.

Klar, daß Du direkt erkannt hast, daß die Kupplung fehlt. Ich habe das Bild auch extra vorher noch zugeschnitten. Die Kupplung mit Kardan werde ich selbst bauen. Es ist nichts so wahnsinnig Besonderes, aber wenn ich sehe, wie schwer sich da manche Hersteller tun, möchte ich die Kupplung erstmal selbst bauen, bevor ich sie ins Netz stelle. Das Teil hat mich einige Rechenläufe FEM und einige Zeit zum Nachdenken gekostet, auch weil es sehr simpel sein sollte. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, meine Ideen zu teilen, aber nicht gerade im Anfangsstadium. Und in diesem befindet sich der Anhänger immer noch. Der wird erst im Winter was, vorher habe ich noch ein paar andere Projekte...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## tractor (12. August 2005)

unergründlich ist der Vorrat nicht. Hat sich so angesammelt im Lauf der Zeit, hatte damit begonnen, dass uns keiner die Vor- und Nachteile diverser Typen erklären konnte. Da muss man halt selber suchen. Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund, diese Infos nicht weiterzugeben

Kupplung mit Kardangelenk (Gewicht? McMaster hat eine grosse Auswahl www.mcmaster.com  nach "Universal Joint" suchen ) gab es bei Monolight Kid, wird (soweit bekannt) nicht mehr gebaut. War über Gepäckträger mit Bike verbunden. Nachteile: Schwer wenn belastungsgerecht gebaut (einfaches Rohr zur Sattelstütze ist leichter) und fahrtechnisch bedenklich. Hohe Kupplung (Sattelstütze) kann bei eingeknicktem Gespann Bike umkippen, weit hinten liegendes Kupplungsgelenk   (BoB 28, Monoporter, Yakima usw.) kann Hinterrad seitlich wegdrücken. Kombination aus beiden Typen (wie z.B. an Hoening Uno) vereint beide Nachteile

Vor Kindertransport in Frachthängern kann nicht genug gewarnt werden, so etwas sollte man nicht machen: www.transcotland.com/routes/misc/img_2287_ibex_800x600.jpg


----------



## Edelziege (12. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> unergründlich ist der Vorrat nicht. Hat sich so angesammelt im Lauf der Zeit, hatte damit begonnen, dass uns keiner die Vor- und Nachteile diverser Typen erklären konnte. Da muss man halt selber suchen. Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund, diese Infos nicht weiterzugeben
> 
> Kupplung mit Kardangelenk (Gewicht? McMaster hat eine grosse Auswahl www.mcmaster.com  nach "Universal Joint" suchen ) gab es bei Monolight Kid, wird (soweit bekannt) nicht mehr gebaut. War über Gepäckträger mit Bike verbunden. Nachteile: Schwer wenn belastungsgerecht gebaut (einfaches Rohr zur Sattelstütze ist leichter) und fahrtechnisch bedenklich. Hohe Kupplung (Sattelstütze) kann bei eingeknicktem Gespann Bike umkippen, weit hinten liegendes Kupplungsgelenk   (BoB 28, Monoporter, Yakima usw.) kann Hinterrad seitlich wegdrücken. Kombination aus beiden Typen (wie z.B. an Hoening Uno) vereint beide Nachteile
> 
> Vor Kindertransport in Frachthängern kann nicht genug gewarnt werden, so etwas sollte man nicht machen: www.transcotland.com/routes/misc/img_2287_ibex_800x600.jpg



Moin Tractor,

meine Kupplung wird mit dem Kardan eine integrierte Schweißkonstruktion sein. Wenn ich schon einen Anhänger selbst baue, nutze ich auch alle Möglichkeiten aus, bei niedrigem Gewicht narrensicher zu bauen bzw. wenigstens ein fatales Versagen auszuschließen.

Das Kind im Frachtanhänger ist ein starkes Stück! Immerhin hat es einen Helm auf, was man ja von vielen Eltern nicht behaupten kann... Meiner Meinung nach gehören Kinder in einen Käfig! 

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## tractor (13. August 2005)

gute Planung ist schon wichtig http://bobscrafts.com/bobstuff/trailer.htm  man sollte halt nur nicht übertreiben - sonst wirds ne unendliche Geschichte

Falls es am WE langweilig sein sollte hier noch ein paar Ideen http://bikecart.pedalpeople.com//gallery.html


----------



## tractor (13. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der mir mal den bob in aktion zeigt *such*!



Zwar nicht life, aber umfangreich:  
www.mountainbike-expedition-team.de hat diverse "Tests" gemacht, für einen ersten Eindruck sollte das genügen.


----------



## MüsliFresser (15. August 2005)

guten morgen!

hab jetzt mal den bob yak ausprobieren können:
- bob "fährt" sich wesentlich steifer als der mp
- im wiegetritt sind 15kg schon sehr gut spührbar, 25kg möcht ich schon nicht mehr im ernshaften offroad einsetzten
- es geht nichts über eine steife deichsel, als eine die noch steifer ist
- alles im allen nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe   

werd demnächst (hoffentlich) den st nochmal mit richtiger ladung ausprobieren, aber so wie es zurzeit aussieht, wird es doch ein hänger mit (mittel) hochdeichsel.
das kardangelenk so ca. auf die höhe, wo ein gepäckständer aufhört. 
damit dürfte ich dann die mitte zwischen tüfus und kolera (also ne kräftige erkältung) gefunden haben...

werd dazu noch ne skizze anfertigen.

achso,
ich werd nicht anfangen irgendetwas zu wasteln, bevor ich mir über das hängerprinzip (deichsel) nicht im klaren bin!

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (16. August 2005)

Moin Tractor,




			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> gute Planung ist schon wichtig http://bobscrafts.com/bobstuff/trailer.htm  man sollte halt nur nicht übertreiben - sonst wirds ne unendliche Geschichte
> 
> Keine Angst, so wird es nicht enden. Meinen ersten gefederten Zweispuranhänger mit geschobener Verbundlenkerachse habe ich ´95 gebaut, der hält bis heute... Das ist aber ein Lastenanhänger.
> 
> Falls es am WE langweilig sein sollte hier noch ein paar Ideen http://bikecart.pedalpeople.com//gallery.html



Ein langweiliges Wochenende hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## tractor (16. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen!
> 
> hab jetzt mal den bob yak ausprobieren können:
> - bob "fährt" sich wesentlich steifer als der mp
> ...



langsam frage ich mich, was du erwartest.

Vergleichen solltest du eine Ladung (ich vermute du möchtest Gepäck transportieren?) in unterschiedlicher Transportart (Hänger vs. Packtaschen vs. Rucksack) unter definierten Bedingungen (gleiche Strecke & Wetter) und daraus das Fahrverhalten und mögliche Geschwindigkeit ermitteln. Hilfreich ist dabei ein Fremdantrieb (Hilfsmotor, E-Bike), da einige schnell gefahrene  Testrunden hintereinander ganz schön in die Beine gehen und aufkommende Leistungsschwäche das Testergebnis verfälschen kann

Egal was und wo du fährst, Zusatzgewicht wird das Fahrverhalten immer beeinflussen. Reduzierung des Gepäcks ist eine wirksame Methode diese Beeinflussung abzumildern. Vergleiche dazu bitte auch Gewicht und Anbringung der Transportbehältnisse - Hänger ist meistens schwerer


----------



## tractor (16. August 2005)

Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Tractor,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das muss aber nicht sein http://bikes.jkcc.com/larry sailtrike.jpg


----------



## Edelziege (16. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> das muss aber nicht sein http://bikes.jkcc.com/larry sailtrike.jpg



Moin Tractor,

nicht uncool das Teil. Bei richtigem Wind der Renner auf dem Deich!
Ein Freund von mir hat mal Strandbuggys gebaut, die von (großen) Drachen gezogen wurden. Die Dinger waren auch nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MüsliFresser (16. August 2005)

> langsam frage ich mich, was du erwartest.


vielleicht zuviel   
aber ein weitere st ausflug wird darüber entscheiden...



> Vergleichen solltest du eine Ladung (ich vermute du möchtest Gepäck transportieren?) in unterschiedlicher Transportart (Hänger vs. Packtaschen vs. Rucksack)


ein rucksack wird ab 50km absolut unangenehm: rücken, sitzfläche....
packtaschen hatte ich probiert...
der hänger war vom fahrverhalten bis jetzt am angenemsten!



> unter definierten Bedingungen (gleiche Strecke & Wetter) und daraus das Fahrverhalten und mögliche Geschwindigkeit ermitteln.


währe beim hängervergleich nicht schlecht...


> Hilfreich ist dabei ein Fremdantrieb (Hilfsmotor, E-Bike), da einige schnell gefahrene Testrunden hintereinander ganz schön in die Beine gehen und aufkommende Leistungsschwäche das Testergebnis verfälschen kann


ein paar trainingskilometer hab ich den doch schon...
abgesehen davon, dass das e-bike auf meinen testrunden wahrscheinlich eher die grätsche machen wird  

aber im ganzen hast du natürlich recht: 
-meine erwartungen in sachen hänger wahren weit höher, als sie zu realiesieren sind
-ein direkter vergleich aller drei hänger unter gleichen bedingungen währe sehr hilfreich!

hat den jemand ideen/anregungen zum design eines transportanhängers mit "hochdeichsel"?

sven


----------



## tractor (17. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar trainingskilometer hab ich den doch schon...
> abgesehen davon, dass das e-bike auf meinen testrunden wahrscheinlich eher die grätsche machen wird



ich bezweifle nicht deine Power - nur wenn du aus den Testfahrten wirkliche Rückschlüsse ziehen willst, dann braucht es eben einige Durchläufe für jedes setup. Variable gibt es viele, angefangen von unterschiedlichen Drücken in den Reifen über unterschiedliche Beladungen (Schwerpunkt vorn, mittig hinten usw.) bis hin zu den einzelnen Prüfpunkten auf der Strecke (Slalom, An-und Abstiegsrampen, Elchtest usw.), die lang genug sein sollte. Ich schätze mal ganz grob, dass einige Hundert Durchläufe durchaus nötig sind, um zu einem sicheren Ergebnis zu kommen.

Was die Leistungsfähigkeit der E-Motoren (oder sonstiger Hilfsmotoren)angeht: 1kW ist schon wünschenswert, weil damit in Leistungsregionen gefahren werden kann, die du per Beinkraft nicht erreichen wirst.  Wegen der damit erzielbaren höheren Geschwindigkeit sind Schwachstellen viel leichter aufzudecken. 
Wenn es gelingt, einen derartigen Hochleistungsmotor (vom Mofa oder Moped) ins Bike einzubauen gelten natürlich die Regeln für Kraftfahrzeuge und die Testreihe darf dann nur auf abgesperrtem Privatgelände durchgeführt werden und keinesfalls auf öffentlichen Strassen und Plätzen.


Designvorschläge für Hochdeiselhänger:
davon gibts einige Exemplare, was willst du denn genau wissen?


----------



## MüsliFresser (17. August 2005)

ok! um es nach wissenschaftlichen masstäben genau zu untersuchen, und auch ein absolutes optimum zu finden, werden es wohl einige hundert testläufe!

aber, ein motor würde die ergebnisses nur fälschen! viele faktoren hängen doch auch vom pedalieren ab:
-immer ein leichte "s" kurven während des pedalierens (ganz krass am prominenten bsp: jens voigt)
-wiegetritt
-leichtes beschleunigen/abbremsen (dafür gibts bestimmt n fachwort), bedingt durch den toten punkt bei runden pedalieren.
-...




> Designvorschläge für Hochdeiselhänger:
> davon gibts einige Exemplare, was willst du denn genau wissen?


die skizze zeigt die ungefähre geometrie meines rades + deichsel (rot).
der rote kreis soll die lage des kreuzgelenkes makieren. der blaue teilkreis makiert die freibleibende zone, damit gewährt ist, dass mir der hänger nicht bei einen treppenabstieg ins hinterrad gerät (30° sind möglich, sonst setzt mein kettenblatt auf)

ich hät jetzt eben gerne n paar anregungen, wie man am günstigsten einen hänger aufbaut, so dass ein großteil der ladung unter dieser "schwerpunktlinie" (grün=neu/gelb=alt) liegt, trotzdem aber steif und leicht ist.

sven


----------



## tractor (17. August 2005)

mit hohem und hinter der Hinterradachse liegendem Kuppelpunkt:
www.hoening.com/produkte/add_bike.php
www.roland-werk.de/addbike/

mit über der Hinterachse liegendem Kuppelpunkt:
www.burley.com/images/CMS/PiccoloSML.jpg
hier nur der Träger
www.gtgtandems.com/parts/pics/moose.jpg
und hier mit Hänger
www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/98232812/figure11.jpg

Von beiden Varianten bin ich nicht besonders begeistert, schnell gefahrene Slaloms oder Fullspeed-Elchtest sind bestimmt Blutdruck erhöhend. Aber wir wollen ja langsam fahren.
Persönlich würd ich einen Hochdeichselhänger (wie singleTRAILer und Packtrack) an der Sattelstütze (wie die Kupplungen am Ende in dieser Beschreibung www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/adams-trail-a-bike.html ) oder im Bereich der Sattelstützenklemmung am Rahmen ankuppeln, falls Probleme mit der Sattelstütze zu erwarten sind. 
Andererseits wär zu überlegen, ob nicht die Sattelstütze als Sollbruchstelle zu betrachten ist - ein neuer Rahmen wird teurer.


----------



## MüsliFresser (17. August 2005)

nabend!

danke erstma für die links 
ein anhänger ähnlich kinderanhänger könnte interessant werden...



> Von beiden Varianten bin ich nicht besonders begeistert, schnell gefahrene Slaloms oder Fullspeed-Elchtest sind bestimmt Blutdruck erhöhend. Aber wir wollen ja langsam fahren.



DOCH, wir wollen schnell fahren   
woher kommt deine skepsis? weil die gepäckträger unterdimensioniert sind? oder ist es prinzipbedingt?



> Persönlich würd ich einen Hochdeichselhänger (wie singleTRAILer und Packtrack) an der Sattelstütze (wie die Kupplungen am Ende in dieser Beschreibung www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/adams-trail-a-bike.html ) oder im Bereich der Sattelstützenklemmung am Rahmen ankuppeln, falls Probleme mit der Sattelstütze zu erwarten sind.


eine lagerung nahe sattelstütze hat aber meiner meinung nach mehr nachteile als vorteile gegenüber der anbringung weiter "hinten":
-der hänger fährt innerhalb der fahrspur (kürzt ab)
-der abstand zwischen hinterrad und hänger muss größer sein, um gleiche winkel zwischen zugrad und hänger realisieren zu können
-die sattelstütze wird stärker belastet



> Andererseits wär zu überlegen, ob nicht die Sattelstütze als Sollbruchstelle zu betrachten ist - ein neuer Rahmen wird teurer.


sattelstütze als sollbruchstelle     

sven


----------



## tractor (18. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> ein anhänger ähnlich kinderanhänger könnte interessant werden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MüsliFresser (18. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist die Idee mit dem Hilfsmotor im Test doch schon mal die richtige Richtung. Deine Testpunkte wie z.B. "Wiegetritt" sind zwar ärgerlich,, Aufschaukeln bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten (Passabfahrt) kannt dagegen richtig gefährlich werden. Um böse Überaschungen zu vermeiden ist es gut zu wissen, wie der Hänger bei Topspeed reagiert.
> Testfahrten sind hauptsächlich reine Fleissarbeit



eigentlich möchte ich den aufschaukelversuch garnicht mehr machen! jedes mal hat ich mühe das rad wieder unter kontrolle zu bringen = kurz vor dem sturz!




> Wenn du aus der Vogelperspektive auf die eingeknickte (bei Kurvenfahrt) Bike-Hänger Kombination schaust, dann liegt die Kupplung an Gepäckträger hinter den Reifen-Aufstandsflächen. Die Schubkraft des Hänger wird dann nur vom Hinterrad aufgenommen und kann es u.U. wegdrücken. Wenn dann noch eine gewisse Höhe (Nabenhöhe) überschritten wird, dann kommt noch eine Kippkomponente hinzu.
> Liegt die Kupplung im Bereich der Sattelstütze, dann liegt die Kupplung zwischen den Reifenaufstandsflächen und die Schubkraft wird auf beide Räder verteilt.


aber auch beim anbringen der kupplung, nahe der sattelstütze, bleibt das kippmoment erhalten!?!
also -> zu dem kippmoment kommt noch ein schieben über das hinterrad.

jetzt stellt sich ja nur noch die frage, wie kritsich ist dieses kippmoment zu sehen; welche winkel sind wirklich gefährlich; wann kommt so eine situation überhaupt vor?




> -stimmt, wie sind deine Französischkenntnisse?
> -stimmt auch, wenn gerades  Deichselrohr (Packtrack).
> -stimmt nicht, wenn Kupplung am Rahmen befestigt wird. Montageplatte an Sattelrohrschelle und Cantisockeln oder mit geeigneten Schellen um Rahmenrohre befestigen


-nicht sehr gut (konnte mich geschickt vorbeimogeln), aber versuchen wird ich es schon (kenn da nen franzosen)
- die cantisockel mit einzubeziehen find ich garnicht mal so dumm   


sven


----------



## tractor (18. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich möchte ich den aufschaukelversuch garnicht mehr machen! jedes mal hat ich mühe das rad wieder unter kontrolle zu bringen = kurz vor dem sturz!



ist doch schön, dass es vor dem Sturz noch unter Kontrolle zu bringen war. Du hast jetzt eine Vorstellung, was dich unter ungünstigen Voraussetzungen erwarten kann.






> aber auch beim anbringen der kupplung, nahe der sattelstütze, bleibt das kippmoment erhalten!?!
> also -> zu dem kippmoment kommt noch ein schieben über das hinterrad.
> 
> jetzt stellt sich ja nur noch die frage, wie kritsich ist dieses kippmoment zu sehen; welche winkel sind wirklich gefährlich; wann kommt so eine situation überhaupt vor?



zuerst berechnen, um die Möglichkeiten einzugrenzen und dann ausgiebig in der Praxis testen. 
Allgemeingültige Werte gibt es nicht, da Bike, Hänger, Ladung, Schwerpunkt, Fahrergewicht, Geschwindigkeit, Fahrbahn usw. unterschiedlich sind  





> -nicht sehr gut (konnte mich geschickt vorbeimogeln), aber versuchen wird ich es schon (kenn da nen franzosen)



Macht nix, zum Bilder/Skizzen anschauen sollte es reichen http://homepage.hispeed.ch/veleau/html/materielpascal.htm beschreibt die Vor- und Nachteile




> - die cantisockel mit einzubeziehen find ich garnicht mal so dumm



das Möbelhaus des alten Schweden hat es mal so ausgedrückt: Entdecke die Möglichkeiten

Wo wir schon mal in Schweden sind möchte ich noch kurz an Göran Kropp erinnern http://www.utsidan.se/kropp/photos.htm da siehst du auf den Bildern 3 & 4 (anklicken) das nach hinten ansteigende obere Deichselrohr des Packtrack-Prototypen (das in der Serie auch so gebaut wurde).
Das ist so stabil, das frau sich daran festhalten kann (4. Bild)
Die Dame ist übrigens nicht irgendeine, sondern Renata Chlumska, z.Z. gerade dabei die USA per Boot & Bike zu umrunden www.renatachlumska.com


----------



## tractor (19. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch beim anbringen der kupplung, nahe der sattelstütze, bleibt das kippmoment erhalten!?!



Die Last ist gleich, sie wird aber weniger kritisch da sie sehr nah an Bikeschwerpunkt angreift, kürzerer Hebel* wird wirksam im Gegensatz zu Gepäckträgermontage (Entfernung Kupplung zu Bikeschwerpunkt ist grösser = längerer wirksamer Hebel)

*Gewaltig ist des Meisters Kraft wenn er mit dem Hebel schafft


----------



## MüsliFresser (23. August 2005)

guten morgen!

danke für den schweizer link! hiermit konnte ich den text sogar verstehen (http://www.google.de/language_tools?hl=de)   

die tennisballfededrung find ich  

seine erfahrungen bezüglich der deichsellagerung sprechen mit meinen im grunde überein...


meine aktuellen überlegungen mal etwas ausgereifter:
das prinzip des einrohrrahmens bleibt erhalten, genauso die einarmschwinge

den kopf zerbrechen tu ich aktuell noch am kreuzgelenk, der gfk-wanne (blau), und an der deichsel (rot) 

sven


----------



## tractor (24. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> die tennisballfededrung find ich



im Prinzip das Gleiche wie ein fetter Reifen - allerdings musst du bei Federung  zusätzlich noch eine bewegliche Schwinge mit Lagerung haben. 
Die anderen Links hast du gefunden?  du kannst jetzt französisch....



> meine aktuellen überlegungen mal etwas ausgereifter:
> das prinzip des einrohrrahmens bleibt erhalten, genauso die einarmschwinge
> 
> den kopf zerbrechen tu ich aktuell noch am kreuzgelenk, der gfk-wanne (blau), und an der deichsel (rot)



durch das gebogene Hauptrohr verschenkst du viel Platz in der GfKK-Wanne, besser in der Vorderwand (ev. mit Übergang in die Seitenwände) eine grossflächige Matallplatte einlaminieren und Deichsel daran festschrauben. Erleichtert auch den Transport in Bahn und Flieger, da zerlegbar.
Möglich ist neben der kraftschlüssigen Verbindung auch eine formschlüssige Anbringung, dann ist nur eine Schraube nötig. 
Vielleicht ist Gewichtseinsparung möglich, das Rohr ist mit Sicherheit einfacher herstellbar.


----------



## MüsliFresser (24. August 2005)

> Im Prinzip das Gleiche wie ein fetter Reifen - allerdings musst du bei Federung zusätzlich noch eine bewegliche Schwinge mit Lagerung haben.


dann aber den nachteil, dass man mehr rotierende masse zu beschleunigen hat...



> Die anderen Links hast du gefunden?


danke für den tip, ich sag nur http://www.bikeforest.com/



> du kannst jetzt französisch....


oder wie meine lehrerin in der 9 klasse kurs a (mathematik/naturwissenschaften) zitierte:
*genial faul*  



> durch das gebogene Hauptrohr verschenkst du viel Platz in der GfKK-Wanne,


das ich durch das hauptrohr platz verschenke, schmeckt mir auch nicht sonderlich! bin aber zum schluss gekommen, dass ich ja mit einem reiseanhänger keine großartigen speerigen güter mitnehme. so dass ich bis auf das zelt (was seitlich platz hat) alles um das hauptrohr herum geschickt verstauen kann.



> besser in der Vorderwand (ev. mit Übergang in die Seitenwände) eine grossflächige Matallplatte einlaminieren und Deichsel daran festschrauben. Erleichtert auch den Transport in Bahn und Flieger, da zerlegbar.


du wirst dir sicherlich denken können, dass ich über einen gfk-anhänger schon nachgedacht habe.
hiermit (http://www.r-g.de/sindex.asp?sub=m02-2) dürfte ich auch das nötige grundlagen know-how für solch einen aufbau bekommen 
habe mich dann aber an die einleitung von hügelflitzer's bauanleitung zum singlespeed rahmen erinnert:
"... Viele Projekte scheitern schon in dieser Phase."
"Soll ich lieber das 4fach konifizierte Rohr verwenden oder lieber das 2 fach konifizierter aus der der neuern Speziallegierung?..."  "...Am besten doch gleich aus Carbon, wegen der besseren Dämpfung, dann ist das ..."

neeee! auch wenn mir dazu schon die ersten gedanken durch den kopf schießen (im grunde müsste man sich nur an einen flugzeugflügel halten, und dort wo das deichselrohr an den hänger greift eine "rippe" einbauen...), lass ich erstmal die finger von!
zuerst eine "einfachen" hänger aufbauen -> fahrverhalten prüfen , wenn das meinen anforderungen entspricht, kann ich mir immer noch gedanken über einen voll-gfk-hänger(+deichsel) machen!!!


----------



## tractor (24. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> dann aber den nachteil, dass man mehr rotierende masse zu beschleunigen hat...



nicht wirklich, da das Rad kleiner ist (kürzerer wirksamer Radius als Hebelarm) und der Reifen (und Schlauch) dünnwandiger ausfallen kann, da er weniger belastet ist. Weiter kann mit sehr wenigen Speichen (16) das Gewicht gering gehalten werden



> danke für den tip, ich sag nur http://www.bikeforest.com/



da sind zwar viele interessante Dinge drin, ich hatte aber eher an Rafale und Globetrotter gedacht. 




> oder wie meine lehrerin in der 9 klasse kurs a (mathematik/naturwissenschaften) zitierte:
> *genial faul*



Genialität ist nicht zwangsläufig mit Fleiss verbunden, eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall



> du wirst dir sicherlich denken können, dass ich über einen gfk-anhänger schon nachgedacht habe...........
> zuerst eine "einfachen" hänger aufbauen -> fahrverhalten prüfen , wenn das meinen anforderungen entspricht, kann ich mir immer noch gedanken über einen voll-gfk-hänger(+deichsel) machen!!!



Dann würd ich ein Rohr nehmen, eine Vordergabel dran, Rad hinein und per einfachem Kreuzgelenk an die Sattelstütze.Du sparst dir die Nutzung komplizierte und teurer Werkzeuge (Biegemaschine, Löt-/Schweisgerät) und kannst mit einfachen Mitteln schnell und unkompliziert einen zerlegbaren (Schraubenverbindungen, Schnellspanner) Hänger bauen.  Da kannst du alles mögliche drunterhängen und leichter wirst du es kaum machen können  >> Wheele PacDog, Mobility Resources


----------



## MüsliFresser (24. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> da sind zwar viele interessante Dinge drin, ich hatte aber eher an Rafale und Globetrotter gedacht.


ich fand aber das hula sowie das treadmill bike einfach klasse!



> Genialität ist nicht zwangsläufig mit Fleiss verbunden, eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall


dann bin ich eben dumm...   




> Da kannst du alles mögliche drunterhängen und leichter wirst du es kaum machen können  >> Wheele PacDog, Mobility Resources


nee, der kommt nicht in frage -> ist wie monoporter, nur eben umgekehrt <- alles kann "herumschwingen"

eher werd ich morgen mal bei meinen eltern nach alten rädern schauen (mein bruder macht immer resteverwertung = sieht er ein "noch" brauchbares rad auf dem müll, zieht er sich es raus, und fährt sollange bis dann nicht mehr fahrbar ist, oder er ein besseres findet; naja für bis zur u-bahn fahrn reichts   )
also:
alte gabel ausseinnanderbiegen und nen 145mm schnellspanner besorgt = ein teil der deichsel. 
fehlt nur noch das verbindungstück zwischen "gabel" und sattelstütze.
dann noch n kreuzgelenk (vielleicht lässst sich der gabelschaft da mit einbeziehen) zwischen gabel und einem alten rahmen => fertig ist der versuchshänger.

sven


----------



## tractor (25. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich eben dumm...



ich glaube eher nicht, wenn ich das Zitat deiner Lehrerin richtig interpretiere. Es zeugt durchaus von Intelligenz, wenn man sich vor der Arbeit drückt   



> nee, der kommt nicht in frage -> ist wie monoporter, nur eben umgekehrt <- alles kann "herumschwingen"



Irrtum, da schwingt nichts - wenn es richtig befestigt ist. 
Die Bodenfreiheit kannst du bis auf 1mm absenken für niedrigen Schwerpunkt oder auf 30cm anheben für gute Bodenfreiheit



> eher werd ich morgen mal bei meinen eltern nach alten rädern schauen (mein bruder macht immer resteverwertung = sieht er ein "noch" brauchbares rad auf dem müll, zieht er sich es raus, und fährt sollange bis dann nicht mehr fahrbar ist, oder er ein besseres findet; naja für bis zur u-bahn fahrn reichts   )




richtig, 1. kann man nie genug Material haben und 2. als Stadtrad, das u.U. geklaut wird oder von irgendwelchen Trotteln am Bahnhof demoliert wird ist es gut gennnug 



> alte gabel ausseinnanderbiegen und nen 145mm schnellspanner besorgt = ein teil der deichsel.



ungefähr so? 
www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad/HPV-Bilder/OlafSchultz/Einrad/p7230184_s.jpg
www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad/HPV-Bilder/OlafSchultz/Einrad/p7230187_s.jpg

sieht halt alles etwas gebastelt aus (Kupplungs-Pin würde ich lieber am Hänger lassen - Verletzungsgefahr bei abgekuppeltem Hänger, statt die Gabelbeine in einer belasteten Zone zu durchbohren -Bruchgefahr- wären die Streben einfacher an den Cantisockeln montiert usw.), aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht




> fehlt nur noch das verbindungstück zwischen "gabel" und sattelstütze.
> dann noch n kreuzgelenk (vielleicht lässst sich der gabelschaft da mit einbeziehen) zwischen gabel und einem alten rahmen => fertig ist der versuchshänger.



an dem du mit den verschiedensten Deichseln, Ladungsträgern, Rädern, Radaufhängungen usw. bis zur Unendlichkeit herumexperimentieren kannst. Das erfordert viel Fleiss   
Wissenschaftlich hat m.W. bisher nur die HTA in der Schweiz derartige Untersuchungen unternommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MüsliFresser (25. August 2005)

> Irrtum, da schwingt nichts - wenn es richtig befestigt ist.


genau! 
wenn es richtig befestig ist, und das an einem geraden rohr etwas richtig  zu befestigen nicht einfach ist, hab ich ja schon beim mp gesehen -> kompliezierter/schwerer.



> richtig, 1. kann man nie genug Material haben und 2. als Stadtrad, das u.U. geklaut wird oder von irgendwelchen Trotteln am Bahnhof demoliert wird ist es gut gennnug


und da er soviel davon hat, hat er mir schon eins zugeteilt...


> ungefähr so?
> http://www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad.../p7230184_s.jpg
> http://www.enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad.../p7230187_s.jpg



ja so ziemlich, nur das die gabel fast senkrecht steht, und die cantisockel in fahrtrichtung zeigen.
aber auch ein interessanter lösungsansatz...



> Wissenschaftlich hat m.W. bisher nur die HTA in der Schweiz derartige Untersuchungen unternommen


hast du da zufällig noch n link?

sven


----------



## tractor (25. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> genau!
> wenn es richtig befestig ist, und das an einem geraden rohr etwas richtig  zu befestigen nicht einfach ist, hab ich ja schon beim mp gesehen -> kompliezierter/schwerer.



nicht unbedingt, es erfordert zwar etwas Überlegung und statisch angewandte Triangulation - mit einigen Streifen Alu-Flachmaterial ist es relativ einfach zu realiesieren. 
Und, wie schon erwähnt, im Gewicht kaum zu unterbieten. 
Nicht, dass du dich nachher noch mit so einer Monsterkiste wie dem Hänger von Koga Miyata (um die 12kg Leergewicht, dafür mit eingebautem Klappstuhl und anderem Gedöns - hat mir´n Kollege grad in der neuesten "Radtour"  gezeigt) quälen musst




> ja so ziemlich, nur das die gabel fast senkrecht steht, und die cantisockel in fahrtrichtung zeigen.
> aber auch ein interessanter lösungsansatz...



.. wäre dann die Cantisockel von Rahmen und mit den Sockeln der aufgeweiteten (Deichsel)Gabel per geeigneter Abstandsteilen zu verbinden und das (gekürzte bzw. die Bohrung des entfernten) Steuerrohr(s) als Drehgelenk zu nutzen - Nachteil: Gewicht




> hast du da zufällig noch n link?



aber sicher doch, ganz zufällig   : www.google.com  da findest du alles und Jeden.

Scherz beiseite, einfach nach "HTA Veloanhänger" suchen, ziemlich am Schuss in der Hauszeitschrift (pdf) ist ein 4seitiger Bericht, wenn du Glück hast rücken sie die Messergebnisse heraus


----------



## MüsliFresser (26. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, dass du dich nachher noch mit so einer Monsterkiste wie dem Hänger von Koga Miyata (um die 12kg Leergewicht, dafür mit eingebautem Klappstuhl und anderem Gedöns - hat mir´n Kollege grad in der neuesten "Radtour"  gezeigt) quälen musst


also der hänger sieht jedenfalls durchdacht aus  
entspricht aber überhaupt nicht meinen vorstellungen...



> ... wäre dann die Cantisockel von Rahmen und mit den Sockeln der aufgeweiteten (Deichsel)Gabel per geeigneter Abstandsteilen zu verbinden und das (gekürzte bzw. die Bohrung des entfernten) Steuerrohr(s) als Drehgelenk zu nutzen - Nachteil: Gewicht


also wenn ich *nur* die hinterradbremse benutzten würde...
so hab ich aber doch angst, dass es mir die sattelstreben unnötig überbelastet.



> Scherz beiseite, einfach nach "HTA Veloanhänger" suchen, ziemlich am Schuss in der Hauszeitschrift (pdf) ist ein 4seitiger Bericht, wenn du Glück hast rücken sie die Messergebnisse heraus


gefunden!
interessant! leider ohne federung  
werd den verantwortlichen mal anschreiben, vielleicht kommt ja was bei raus!

achso, das alte herrenrad ist schon soweit auseinnander.
jetzt muss es "nur" noch zu einem anhänger transformiert werden!
damit werd ich aber erst nächste woche anfangen ...

sven


----------



## tractor (26. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> also der hänger sieht jedenfalls durchdacht aus
> entspricht aber überhaupt nicht meinen vorstellungen...




machst du Witze? Hast du dir mal die Daten auf der Koga HP angesehen? Die spinnen  doch, wer soll sich damit abschleppen? 
Wenn es soweit ist, dass ich mit Sonnenschirm am Hänger bike, dann ist das weisse Auto mit den Männern in weisser Kleidung nicht weit 
Der Entwickler von dem Ding müsste damit über die Alpen gejagt werden und sich den Spott vorbeifahrender Biker (wie ich mit meinen 12,5kg Gepäck) anhören




> also wenn ich *nur* die hinterradbremse benutzten würde...
> so hab ich aber doch angst, dass es mir die sattelstreben unnötig überbelastet.



das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## MüsliFresser (26. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> machst du Witze? Hast du dir mal die Daten auf der Koga HP angesehen?


nö! wenn ich im "campingplatzuser style" über ausschlielich radwanderwege aller berlin-kopenhagen an der ost/nordsee langfahren wollte, würd ich son ding nehmen! ist doch praktisch, fährst 30 km (ok 15), holst den grill raus, bräts dir ne wurst, schlägst das zelt auf und schaust dir auf dem mitgebrachten fernseher und nem bier dieses komische spiel mit dem ball an...
(22 millionäre rennen hinter nem ball her, und fünf millionen arbeitslose schauen zu)




> das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen


war doch sehr undeutlich!
eine direkte verbindung zwischen den cantisockeln von der deichselgabel und den sattelstreben hat doch auhc den nachteil, dass beim bremsen mit dem vorderrad nahezu die gesamte hängerlast in die sattelstreben "geleitet" wird. wenn ich jetzt nur mit dem hinterrad bremsen würde, währe es doch egal ob ich die deichsel jetzt nun am sattelroh, oder an den kettenstreben befestige (benutzung von v-brakes o. ä. vorrausgesetzt).

vielleicht noch ne idee, wie man am besten ein kreuzgeleng in einen alten stahrahmen einbaut?
meine sieht derzeit so aus (skizze), die achsen sind rot makiert.
die gabel bleibt mit steuerrohr und steuersatz erhalten und kurz hinter dem steuerrohr kommt dann noch gelenk für die vertikale. das unterrohr wird wahrscheinlich ein wenig weichen müssen.

sven


----------



## tractor (27. August 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> nö! wenn ich im "campingplatzuser style" über ausschlielich radwanderwege aller berlin-kopenhagen an der ost/nordsee langfahren wollte, würd ich son ding nehmen! ist doch praktisch, fährst 30 km (ok 15), holst den grill raus, bräts dir ne wurst, schlägst das zelt auf und schaust dir auf dem mitgebrachten fernseher und nem bier dieses komische spiel mit dem ball an...
> (22 millionäre rennen hinter nem ball her, und fünf millionen arbeitslose schauen zu)



30km wär wirklich etwas weit, 15 sind aber auch nicht ohne. Bedenke bitte, dass die von dir beschriebene Klientel meist nicht in der Lasge ist sich vom Sofa zu erheben und sich selbst das Bier aus dem Kühlschrank zu holen
gut, du hast geschrieben :"wenn...."
Aber allein deine Vorstellungskraft spricht Bände. 




> eine direkte verbindung zwischen den cantisockeln von der deichselgabel und den sattelstreben hat doch auhc den nachteil, dass beim bremsen mit dem vorderrad nahezu die gesamte hängerlast in die sattelstreben "geleitet" wird.



und an der Verbindungsstelle in Sitz- und Oberrohr weitergeleitet. Bei bestimmungsgemässer Nutzung wird die Bremskraft der hinteren Bremse eingeleitet, und die kann unter Umständen (blockierendes Hinterrad fräst eine tiefe Spur in den Schotter und das gesamte Gewicht von Bike und Fahrer hängt dran) grösser sein.
Die Sattelstreben sind dazu gebaut, derartige Belastungen zu verkraften.



> vielleicht noch ne idee, wie man am besten ein kreuzgeleng in einen alten stahrahmen einbaut?
> meine sieht derzeit so aus (skizze), die achsen sind rot makiert.
> die gabel bleibt mit steuerrohr und steuersatz erhalten und kurz hinter dem steuerrohr kommt dann noch gelenk für die vertikale. das unterrohr wird wahrscheinlich ein wenig weichen müssen.



nicht schlecht.
Nur müsste das senkrechte Drehgelenk senkrecht sein oder, noch besser, nach vorn geneigt (oberes Ende zeigt zum Sattel, also genau umgekehrt wie die Neigung am Bike-Vorderrad) werden, die Anordnung wie in der Skizze würde bei Kurvenfahrt zu einem Abkippen  nach aussen führen. Wir möchten aber, das sich der Hänger - wie wir selber auch- in die Kurve legt.
Aus Gewichtsgründen (bei deinen früheren Rohrkonstruktionen hast du mal mit millionstel Gramm kalkuliert   ) wirst du das Lenkungslager (Steuersatz) gegen Kunstoffbuchsen ersetzen
Dann könnte nicht nur das Unterrohr, sondern auch Sattelrohr und  Kettenstreben entfallen. Je 1 Knotenblech links und rechts verstärken die Verbindung zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelstreben und -Bingo- fertig ist der Eigenbau     Pacdog 
Würdest du die Kettenstreben nun nur etwas kürzen  und darauf quer ein Rohr oder Winkeprofil anlöten, könntest du von dessen Enden linkks und rechts je eine Verbindung zur Sattelrohrmuffe einfügen. Das ist stabiler und platzsparender als das ehemalige Sattelrohr - dein Ladungsbehälter kann näher am Hängerrad plaziert werden - und dient gleichzeitig als Anti-Schlingerbefestigung.

Wenn du dann noch auf die Gabel-Kupplungs-Konstruktion verzichtest    und das Oberrohr bis zur Sattelstützenklemme deines Bikes verlängerst wirst du nochmal Gewicht sparen und deine Konstruktion wesentlich vereinfachen - ohne auf Nutzlast verzichten zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (30. August 2005)

Auf die gefahr hin, dass Ihr über den Anhänger lacht, zeige ich Euch ihn  aber doch. Also ich bin was das Schweißen angeht absoluter Anfänger das sieht man bestimmt auch    egal Also was noch kommt ist ein Passendes Rohr für die Deichsel geht aber so auch schon sehr gut  und noch eine Fußstütze für meine kleine. Ich möchte den Anhänger später einmal als Transport-Hänger nutzen deshalb die schmale und Einrad-Version.

Gruß
easy


----------



## tractor (31. August 2005)

nicht schlecht   . 
Was mir daran nicht gefällt ist, abgesehen von der schwindsüchtigen Probefahrtdeichsel, der (noch ?) fehlende Schutz für den Passagier: kein Überrollbügel, keine Astabweiser, kein Schutzblech zum Hinterrad, verschliessbare Kabine. Wilde Touren durchs Unterholz sind so unmöglich. 
Wenn schon nicht das Rad gefedert ist solltest du wenigstens eine Federung für den Sitz einbauen
Von schlechten Schweissnähten ist auf den Bildern nix zu sehen   

@müslifresser: hier mal ein Deichselgelenk www.wiggle.co.uk/images/adventure additional hitch.jpg


----------



## #easy# (31. August 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht   .
> Was mir daran nicht gefällt ist, abgesehen von der schwindsüchtigen Probefahrtdeichsel, der (noch ?) fehlende Schutz für den Passagier: kein Überrollbügel, keine Astabweiser, kein Schutzblech zum Hinterrad, verschliessbare Kabine. Wilde Touren durchs Unterholz sind so unmöglich.
> Wenn schon nicht das Rad gefedert ist solltest du wenigstens eine Federung für den Sitz einbauen
> Von schlechten Schweissnähten ist auf den Bildern nix zu sehen
> ...


Hi danke  
also diese Deichsel hatte ich vorher, hat mir aber nicht zugesagt  Habe jetzt die Version mit den Schnellspanner an den Hinterbau. Also, der Anhänger soll zur Fahrt in den Kindergarten dienen so 1Km und für Familienausflüge bei schönen Wetter und auf Radwege. Aber ich werde wegen des nicht vorhandenen Schutzes Überrollbügel, mir noch gedanken machen.

easy


----------



## MüsliFresser (31. August 2005)

leider komm ich zurzeit nicht viel zum basteln   , ist ne menge bei meinen eltern zu tun...

den rahmen hab ich mir schon auf 100mm achsbreite zurechtgebogen, sowie die gabel auf < 140mm.

hab mir überlegt, dass ich zuerst die gabel beweglich auf hinterradachse montiere (keine verbindung zur sattelstütze o. ä.) und den rahmen erstmal so lasse.
dazu muss ich der gabel ein komplett neues ausfallende verpassen (mein rahmen ist da leider im weg   )

ma schauen ob das funktioniert, erwarte aber ein periodisches schaukeln in fahrtrichtung(wie beim mp).

den rahmen zersägen und mit gelenken ausstatten kann ich ja dann immer noch...

sven


----------



## tractor (1. September 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Hi danke
> also diese Deichsel hatte ich vorher, hat mir aber nicht zugesagt



Der Kardankupplung-Link war zwar für Jens (müslifresser) ...
Was gefällt dir daran denn nicht - war es prinzipiell oder Mängel an der eigenen Version?



> Habe jetzt die Version mit den Schnellspanner an den Hinterbau.



Und was ist daran besser?



> Also, der Anhänger soll zur Fahrt in den Kindergarten dienen so 1Km und für Familienausflüge bei schönen Wetter und auf Radwege. Aber ich werde wegen des nicht vorhandenen Schutzes Überrollbügel, mir noch gedanken machen.



Auf der Ebene des Hängers lauern ne Menge Gefahren, die von der hohen Position des Bikers nicht bemerkt werden: Gestrüpp das in die Augen peitscht, Brombeerzweige, Brennesseln
Ohne Kabine haben Hundeschnautzen leichten Zugang
Rohre abpolstern (sehr wichtig!) geht gut mit den Isolierhüllen für Heizungsrohre, gibts in verschiedenen Innendurchmessern

Was meinst du was besorgte Mütter für einen Aufstand machen können ....


----------



## MüsliFresser (1. September 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kardankupplung-Link war zwar für Jens (müslifresser) ...



*SVEN!*  
aber bist nicht der einzigste, die großeltern meiner freundin nennen mich auch regelmäßig so...

sven


----------



## tractor (1. September 2005)

oh mann, das kommt davon 2 und mehr Sachen gleichzeitig machen zu wollen - mein Kollege heisst Jens.
Ich sollt mal wieder Hägar lesen ....  

Sorry


----------



## tractor (3. September 2005)

falls noch nicht bekannt hier noch älterer ein Hinweis zur Sicherheit von Anhängerkupplungen: www.wiesmann-bikes.de/rueckruf.htm

Hieraus kann man ersehen, wie vorbildlich verantwortungsbewusste Hersteller reagieren. Und das es nicht möglich ist, "einfach mal so" etwas zusammenzustöpseln.


----------



## farang (7. Mai 2007)

cool endlich lauter normale leute........selber bauen is cool!

hab i auch gmacht! ich fahre ne kopie vom OX1!   schon etwa 500km ohne größere probleme!

http://www.arur.de/index.php?id=fahrrad-anhaenger-selber-bauen

mfg


----------



## kaemmi007 (8. Juni 2009)

mahlzeit....
suche den herstelllerlink
der anhängerfirma blue bird.......
thx for info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (20. Juni 2009)

Moin sagt der Nachtmensch.
Ich verfass mein Anliegen einfach mal hier hin ein da es um Transporte geht generel auf meinem alten Rad als jemand der gar keinen PKW hat.
Da mein jetziger 100 Euro Anhänger meinen Ansprüchen grad aufgrund der Hochdeichsel die sämtliches laden von längerem Volumengut verhindert schon lang nicht mehr genügt bin Ich also auf der Suche nach einem wessentlich hochwertigerem Fahrradanhänger da Ich oft vieles nicht fahren kann was Ich eigentlich möchte um noch konsequenter auch auf Mietwagen und Speditionswessen zu verzichten.
Bin auch fündig geworde bei Roland mit dem Model - Carrie Big M in Verbindung mit der 3-geteilten Tiefdeichsel die den Hänger bis 250 cm nach hinten verschiebt vom Rad weg für richtig langes durch laden von Speergut, der gefedert ist und sich modular über (sauteure) Alubordwände in Verbindung mit einem Deckel auch zum abschließbaren und regensicherem Kofferaum gestalten läst
Der Nachteil ist das der irgendwo über einem Mercedes Maybach 62 liegt Preislich in Relationen mit 450,00 Euro Startpreis + Zubehör und somit mit einer Bordwand und Langdeichsel 775,00 Euro kostet und bei etwa 1300 endet mit 3 Bordwänden mit Deckel 

Roland Carrie M Big

http://www.zweiradnetz.de/index.php...w.tpl&category_id=19&product_id=3267&Itemid=1


trolleys by roland - carrie m big

http://www.roland-werk.de/trolleys/m2/

Hat jemand Konkurrenz Anbieter mit ähnlich breitem und hochwertigem Zubehör Spektrum die dabei bezahlbarer sind ??


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. Juni 2009)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Moin sagt der Nachtmensch.
> Ich verfass mein Anliegen einfach mal hier hin ein da es um Transporte geht generel auf meinem alten Rad als jemand der gar keinen PKW hat.
> Da mein jetziger 100 Euro Anhänger meinen Ansprüchen grad aufgrund der Hochdeichsel die sämtliches laden von längerem Volumengut verhindert schon lang nicht mehr genügt bin Ich also auf der Suche nach einem wessentlich hochwertigerem Fahrradanhänger da Ich oft vieles nicht fahren kann was Ich eigentlich möchte um noch konsequenter auch auf Mietwagen und Speditionswessen zu verzichten.
> Bin auch fündig geworde bei Roland mit dem Model - Carrie Big M in Verbindung mit der 3-geteilten Tiefdeichsel die den Hänger bis 250 cm nach hinten verschiebt vom Rad weg für richtig langes durch laden von Speergut, der gefedert ist und sich modular über (sauteure) Alubordwände in Verbindung mit einem Deckel auch zum abschließbaren und regensicherem Kofferaum gestalten läst
> ...



Wenn du etwas hochwertiges möchtest, dann must du leider tief in die Tasche greifen. 

Ist hier bei den meisten und mir nicht anders.


----------



## Aragonion (21. Juni 2009)

Glaub Ich woll auch das man richtig Gut investieren muss mit den ganzen Ansprüchen da es zumindest von Werk an keine Alternative zu geben scheint die Modular so durch dacht ist mit Zubehör.
Der Y-Frame wahr bislang der einziger der noch Ansatzweise zusagte scheiterte am Aufbau was die Bordwände angeht.
Hab der Zeit erstmal Versicherungsanfrage weil wenn man eventuell soviel in einen Roland steckt muss man sicher gehen das der gegen Diebstahl versichert ist auch wenn man ihn an einem Rad fährt was nicht versichert ist in der Versicherung.
Am Roland fällt Mir jetzt (außer humanerem Preis) auch nix mehr gross ein was die Wünsche nicht befriedigt außer vielleicht eine Bremsanlage aber so was kann man ja sicherlich auch einfach per Doppelbremshebel realisieren der 2 Züge hat um 80 KG fahren zu dürfen Offiziel anstelle von 40 wofon die Hälfte der Hänger weg futtern kann von Haus aus.
Gut Länge Optimal währen 125 cm das ein DHL Maxi Packet rein geht aber sowas gibts anscheinend auch nirgends (Breite reicht ja 65 dicke).


----------



## Bener (2. Juni 2011)

So, für ne baldige Radreise durch halb Deutschland hab ich mir mal nen Hänger gebaastelt. Name: Schwanzus Longus, denn etwas lang geraten. Zumindest ist so noch Spiel für spätere Weltumradlungen mit Mehrgepäck!

Die Holzdeichsel ist nen Provisorium, wird bei Gelegenheit in filigraner aus Alu nachgebaut.

Kupplung ist vom Trailgator Kinderradziehsystem. Die sitzt leider so hoch unterm Sattel, da ich die Deichselhöhe nur grob ausgemessen habe. In Alu wird die niedriger und damit kann die Kupplung auch runter.

Ansonsten: Alte Stahlgabel (Wird bei Gelegenheit gegen was leichteres getauscht) mit Kinderradvorderrad. Zwischen Deichsel und Gabel ist nen U-Profil, auf das dann noch ne Holzplatte geschraubt wurde.


Vorhin die erste 40 km Tour gemacht. Fährt sich fast wie ohne Hänger. Als Belastung hab ich ne Reisetasche mit schmutziger Wäsche  und 2 x 1,5l Flaschen Wasser auf die Ladefläche geschnallt.




Schwanzus Longus von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr



Sogar mit Bananenhalter!



Longus Banane von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr




Longus Kupplung von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr




Longus von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr


----------



## Renato (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn du nach einer langen Tagesetappe am Zielort bist, ist dein Anhänger noch unterwegs bei der Länge.


----------



## Toby_1987 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich wollte mich an einen Nachbau des Aevon UNO 100 wagen. Auf die Ladefläche kommt eine Zarges Alukiste.
Habt ihr eine Idee woher man Stahlrohre bekommen kann. Welchen Durchmesser und Wandstärke würdet ihr empfehlen? Kann man Stahl biegen, um das Hauptrohr nachzubilden?

Als Hinterrad wollte ich ein 20" BMX Laufrad verwenden. Am Ende wird eine BMX Gabel angescheißt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## newsletter453 (5. Juni 2019)

Moin moin,

entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich diesen Thread wieder hochhole.

Ich bräuchte den Durchmesser des Monoporter Gabelschaftes. Also den Teil der in der Monoporterdeichsel steckt und für die horizontale Bewegung sorgt.

Eigentlich wollte ich einen kugelgelagerten Steuerkopf verbauen, nur auf Seite 2 wurde darauf hingewiesen, das die Kunststofflagerung die Kräfte besser aufnimmt. Mal abgesehen, das es sehr schwer ist, für die Deichsel einen solchen Steuerkopft zu finden, hätte ich einen standard Gabelschaft (1" oder 1 1/8") benutzen. Der Monoporterschaft scheint ein Spezialmaß zu haben.

Hintergrund ist, ich möchte einen Zweispuranhänger ans MTB anhängen, nur scheiterte das bisher an der Befestigung ans MTB.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/anhaengerkupplung-an-giant-talon.853650/

Nach langen hin und herüberlegen (ich bin KEIN Feinmechaniker oder Schlosser oder so) schien es mir am besten, die auftretende Last vom Anhänger nicht nur einseitig in den MTB Hinterbau abzuleiten, sondern besser zweiseitig. Also habe ich mir eine (zwei) Monoporterdeichseln besorgt.

Die Befestigung ans MTB ist echt super und passt auf anhieb und scheint superstabil zu sein. Diese Verbindung übernimmt die vertikale Bewegung.

Die erste Deichsel (die silberne) ist von einem Joggster III.
Da diese Konstruktion keineswegs kompatibel war, hab ich kurzerhand das Kunststoffteil entfernt. Jetzt habe ich dort ein in Kunststoff gelagerten Bolzen. Problem ist nur, das es diese Kunststofflager als Ersatzteil nicht gibt und ich so schon etwas Spiel vermerke.

Die zweite Deichsel (die gelbe) ist ursprünglich von einem Monoporter und hat die originalen Kunststofflager drin. Hier fehlt mir allerdings so ein Bolzen (Schaft). Da dies auch wieder spezial ist, muss ich mir warscheinlich einen anfertigen (drehen) lassen. Der Bolzen vom silbernen ist im Durchmesser zu dick.

Die Drehbewegung soll durch eine hochfeste Edelstahlschraube (15mm oder dicker) mit Teflonscheiben gelagert und einen U-Bügel an der Deichsel gewärleistet werden.

Vielen Dank erstmal.
Gruß André

Ps.
Ich messe an den Kunststofflagern ein Innenmaß von 27,8mm mit meiner nicht mehr so genauen Schiebelehre. Und anwendertoleranz wird auch noch dabei sein...

Standardrohre mit solchen Maßen (+-) sind nicht zu finden - außer Sattelstützen. Denke mal, dass ein Bolzen, der speziell für mich gedreht wird, deutlich teurer kommt.
Ins Sattelstützrohr kommt dann eine Aheadklemme und schon kann ich den U-Bügel, den ich mir aus Flachstahl dann zurecht biege, daran montieren.
Super idee, wenn das klappt...


----------

